# ADSLgr.com Site Feedback > Η Γνώμη σας >  aDSLgr.com & VBulletin

## McAli

Hooray!.........Επιτέλους! Ξέρω ότι για κάποιον που έριξε πολύ δουλειά το "επιτέλους" από κάποιο έξω από το χορό φαντάζει ειρωνικό....Όμως όχι, είναι όντως από χαρά!!!!

Άντε σιγά σιγά να μαζευόμαστε πάλι!!!!!

Με 'γεια!!!!!

edit: Τόσες ώρες είχα γράψει adsl.gr.....

edit2: Χμμ...δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τον τίτλο του thread;

----------


## JJX

καλοριζικο!!!

----------


## moralas

πολύ ωραίο μπράβο.

----------


## kadronarxis

Με γεια!!!!

----------


## teacake

Καλορίζικο το νέο site! Να συμπληρώσω ότι είναι γρήγορο και αισθητικά πολύ όμορφο. Βέβαια θα ομολογήσω ότι λόγω του ότι είχα συνηθίσει το προηγούμενο τώρα μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο!!!

----------


## Undertow

πού είναι τα avatars ρε παιδια;;;;;;;

----------


## porosis

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

> πού είναι τα avatars ρε παιδια;;;;;;;


Δεν εχει τελειώσει το ιimport ;-)

----------


## WAntilles

Εξαιρετικό παιδιά.

Εύγε στον κύβο.

----------


## EvilHawk

Πότε προλάβατε να γράψετε τόσα μηνύματα ? LoL

----------


## gnu

Αντε καλοριζικο

----------


## dantouan

Θα γινουν αρκετα πραγματα ακομα παιδια...

----------


## WAntilles

> Πότε προλάβατε να γράψετε τόσα μηνύματα ? LoL


Είναι από τη στέρηση.

----------


## mariaoua

Καλορίζικο παίδες

----------


## porosis

Άρχισα να βλέπω τα νέα καλούδια που απέκτησε το forum... Εργαλεία θεμάτων->Εμφάνιση έκδοσης για εκτύπωση. ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟ!!!!

----------


## wolfy

Σίγουρα θα αλλαχθεί και το παλιό λογότυπο του Site που είναι μάπα! Ελπίζω δηλαδή!

----------


## ipo

Όλε! Όλε! Επιτέλους, το forum είναι ζωντανό.
Μα που είναι οι κιθάρες και τα χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα;
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## iron_gr

Μου έλειψε!

Επιτέλους vBulletin!!!

----------


## WAntilles

1. Στα τεχνικά sub-forums, να επαναοριστούν ως sticky όσα threads ήταν sticky.

2. Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα:

- επαναφορά του folder αρχείο

- άδεισμα του folder απεσταλμένα, που έχει εκατοντάδες μηνυμάτων, τα πιο πολλά από τα οποία οι χρήστες τα είχαν σβήσει.

----------


## Cafeeine

Ξεκινάω με την γρήγορη απάντηση που δεν βλέπω τα εικονίδια γρηγορης απάντησης που ενεργοποιούν το πανελ

----------


## eXORCIST_87

EvilHawk , εσύ δηλαδή γιατί έχεις avatar ??? ;P

----------


## EvilHawk

> - επαναφορά του folder αρχείο
> 
> - άδεισμα του folder απεσταλμένα, που έχει εκατοντάδες μηνυμάτων, τα πιο πολλά από τα οποία οι χρήστες τα είχαν σβήσει.


Πάιξε με τo edit folders στα προσωπικά μηνύματα του προφίλ σου! ;-)

----------


## ermis333

Καμία περίπτωση να αναβαθμιστεί και η κεντρική σελίδα;

----------


## henaro

Πολύ καλορίζικο έπεσε γι'αυτό και εγώ θα πώ καλοτάξιδο, να σας ζήσει, με ένα πόνο,καλούς απογόνους κ.τ.λ. κ.τ.λ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> EvilHawk , εσύ δηλαδή γιατί έχεις avatar ??? ;P


Φρόντισα να βάλω ξανά! ;-)

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καμία περίπτωση να αναβαθμιστεί και η κεντρική σελίδα;


Θα γίνει γενικό face lifting!

----------


## WAntilles

> Πάιξε με τo edit folders στα προσωπικά μηνύματα του προφίλ σου! ;-)


Ναι αυτό το έκανα.

Αλλά θα πρέπει όλοι οι χρήστες κάποια στιγμή, να σβήσουν μηνύματα γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή τα προφίλ τους είναι φισκομπουκωμένα και δεν μπορούν να λάβουν μηνύματα.

Μεταξύ άλλων και εσύ, EvilHawk.

----------


## kubiak

Χάθηκαν τα νήματα που παρακολουθούσα.

----------


## nnn

:o Αυτή είναι αλλαγή.
 Μπράβο παιδιά  

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση ό,τι δεν ανεβάζει το avatar και δεν δουλεύουν καλά τα smilies.

----------


## nnn

Άντε γιατί 3 μέρες ήταν πάρα πολλές.
Με γειά μας και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους έκαναν αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## Lazy Dog

Επιτελους! Καλοριζικο...

----------


## ipo

Τώρα που το κοιτάω καλύτερα δεν θα έλεγα ότι μου αρέσει απλώς... Το συνήθισα και είναι πιο όμορφο. Κυρίως όμως είναι χιλιάδες φορές πιο λειτουργικό και παραμετροποιήσιμο.

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!

----------


## grtsik

Καλώς ήρθαμε πάλι όλοι

----------


## EvilHawk

Για τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου , εικονίδια κλπ ελέγξτε το προφίλ σας ! ;-)

----------


## JJX

Στην αρχικη σελιδα κατω, στο μενου,κατω απο το forum κατι δεν δουλευει σωστα με mozilla
δειχνει


```
<" + "/script>"); //--> -->
```

----------


## ermis333

Πάντα κάθε αρχή είναι δύσκολη

----------


## coftaras

Διαβασα οτι υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα rss .Ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ο φάκελος Εισερχόμενα περιέχει 52 μηνύματα.
> Έχετε 433 αποθηκευμένα μηνύματα, από σύνολο 50 που επιτρέπονται.


Ναι είχες δίκιο!

----------


## tvelocity

Με γειά το forum! Άντε να γίνει και το face lifting  :Smile:

----------


## ermis333

Ρε σύ Evil δε μπορώ να βάλω avatar...γιατί;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ρε σύ Evil δε μπορώ να βάλω avatar...γιατί;


Έλεξγε το μέγεθος και τίς διαστάσεις του avatar!

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε , καλορίζικο και συγχαρητήρια . Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους  όσους δούλεψαν για αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## coftaras

Πολυ μεγαλη αλλαγη.Προσπαθω να την συνηθησω.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στα παιδια που δουλεψαν γαι αυτο.
Μια ερωτηση.Διαβασα  οτι εχει rss .Ισχυει?Αν ναι σε τι KlipFolio version ειναι?Δεν λειτουργει το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/external...2&forumids=123 στο sidebar που εχω .

----------


## xantho

Μπράβο παιδιά!!  :Smile:  Με τα avatars υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## WAntilles

Καλός ο βελτιωμένος επεξεργαστής κειμένου αλλά κάνει ώρα να φορτώσει (έχω και μουλάρι ανοικτό).

Ελπίζω να τον κρατήσει στην cache ο browser και να μην τον ξαναζητήσει.

---ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ---

Όντως από την 2η φορά και μετά τον φόρτωσε αμέσως λόγω caching.

*EvilHawk*, τί θα κάνω χωρίς το avatar μου; Ουαααααα !!!

Δεν μ' αναγνωρίζω.

Καθάρισα και την κόπρο του Αυγείου από τα μηνύματα στα απεσταλμένα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Διαβασα  οτι εχει rss .Ισχυει?Αν ναι σε τι KlipFolio version ειναι?Δεν λειτουργει το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/external...2&forumids=123 στο sidebar που εχω .


 Δε έχει τελειώσει ακόμα!

----------


## tvelocity

Θα βάλετε RSS; r000000000000lz!  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvilHawk

Eγιναν merge τα διάφορα θέματα [νέα δυνατότητα για τους mods  :Wink:  ] που αφορούσαν τίς αλλαγές στο site!

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλά , πάει και το avatar , πάει και η υπογραφή ... Θέλει λίγο καιρό να το συνηθίσω...(BTW συγχαρητήρια Evil !! )

----------


## EvilHawk

> *EvilHawk*, τί θα κάνω χωρίς το avatar μου; Ουαααααα !!!
> 
> Δεν μ' αναγνωρίζω.
> 
> Καθάρισα και την κόπρο του Αυγείου από τα μηνύματα στα απεσταλμένα.


Ή περιμένετε τον Νεκτάριο να τελείωσει το import ή ανεβάζετε καινούργιο! 

*tip: Ευκαιρία να καθαρίσετε και το mailbox σας , κοιτάξτε τίς νέες δυνατότητες που εχετε στο προφίλ σας!*

----------


## terper

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η προηγούμενη μορφή του Forum μας ειχε γίνει τόσο οικεία που η νέα - παρασάγκας  βελτιωμένη έκδοση - θα μας ξενίσει λίγο στην αρχή. Όμως η αλλαγή έρχεται να λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα που είχαν γίνει καθημερινή υπόθεση τελευταία....

Ο επεξεργαστής μηνύματος του νέου λογισμικού μας είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

Καλοτάξιδοι και καλοπλοήγητοι...

Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν στους συντελεστές του θαύματος και καλό κουράγιο για τις λεπτομέρειες που απέμειναν και που όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως είναι και η πιο βώμικη και κουραστική δουλειά...

BTW: Τα smilies στον WYSIWYG Editor δεν εμφανίζονται ακόμα...

----------


## ermis333

Evil κάνω αυτό αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται τ.ίποτα...γιατί;;

----------


## WAntilles

> Να ελέγξετε τα προφίλ σας και να αναφέρετε προβλήματα ή δυσλειτουργίες που τυχόν συναντήσετε!





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από WAntilles
> 
> *EvilHawk*, τί θα κάνω χωρίς το avatar μου; Ουαααααα !!!
> 
> Δεν μ' αναγνωρίζω.
> 
> Καθάρισα και την κόπρο του Αυγείου από τα μηνύματα στα απεσταλμένα.
> 
> 
> Ή περιμένετε τον Νεκτάριο να τελείωσει το import ή ανεβάζετε καινούργιο!


Μα δεν γίνεται. Το μόνο option button που εμφανίζεται για το avatar είναι το "Δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω avatar". Δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή. Πώς μπορώ να ξαναανεβάσω το avatar και την φώτο της υπογραφής μου;

----------


## ermis333

A τα html είναι εκτός λειτουργίας

----------


## sdiama

Με γεια, το νέο look.
Πιο όμορφο σίγουρα!
Πιο λειτουργικό?  Θα δείξει ο χρόνος.

Πάντως (ως παρατήρηση), προτιμούσα τα στοιχεία του poster να βρίσκονται στην αριστερή στήλη του μηνύματος, αντί πάνω από αυτό, όπως είναι τώρα. Μου ήταν πιο εύκολο το διάβασμα των μηνυμάτων, εστιάζοντας μόνο στη δεξιά στήλη.

----------


## Νικαετός

Μονίμως μου έχει την επιλογή δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω avatar τσεκαρισμένη (εκεί που λέει επεξεργασία avatar) παρόλο που έχω τσεκάρει στις προηγούμενες επιλογές ,την εμφάνιση avatar ... Anyway , υποθέτω πως πρέπει να κάνουμε υπομονή μερικές μέρες .

----------


## xantho

this is a test

----------


## iNCubO

Ωραίο παιδιά...απλά μη μείνει έτσι, να μπεί κάποιο theme πιο user - friendly..το default του vbulletin ποτέ δεν μου άρεζε..

----------


## great

ειμαι ο μοναδικος που δεν του αρεσει το νεο forum ? πολυ ογκοδες ειναι και κακομουτσουνο ρε παιδια...το προηγουμενο μπορουσες να το διαβαζεισ με τις ωρες τωρα εδω μου βγαινουν τα ματια για να διαβαζω τα quotes, το τι εχει απαντησει ο καθενας κτλ.

φιλικά παντα.

----------


## kubiak

μήπως εί*μ*αστε λίγο εξαρτημένοι από το avatar μας;

----------


## xantho

Λοιπόν.. Εικόνα μπαίνει μόνο στο : "Επεξεργασία Εικόνας Προφίλ" αλλά όχι στο επεξεργασία Avatar. Έχω κάνει στο profile μου upload εικόνας αλλά εδώ δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## xantho

> μήπως εί*μ*αστε λίγο εξαρτημένοι από το avatar μας;


Όχι απλά μερικούς τους γνώριζα από το avatar και τώρα δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται :P

----------


## EvilHawk

> Evil κάνω αυτό αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται τ.ίποτα...γιατί;;


Άλλο η εικόνα που θα βλέπει κάποιος όταν κοιτάει το προφίλ σας, και άλλο το avatar! ;-P

----------


## tvelocity

Με αυτό εδώ τι παίζει;;!;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μα δεν γίνεται. Το μόνο option button που εμφανίζεται για το avatar είναι το "Δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω avatar". Δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή. Πώς μπορώ να ξαναανεβάσω το avatar και την φώτο της υπογραφής μου;


Με το που ανεβάζετε avatar αλλάζει αυτόματα η επιλογή σε "θέλω προσαρμοσμένο ..."  8-)

----------


## EvilHawk

> Με αυτό εδώ τι παίζει;;!;


Αλλο style εμφάνισης του forum , περιμένετε να ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά ! ;-)

----------


## catfish

Με γεια.. μας έλειψε :-)

----------


## ipo

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ στα bugs, ότι στην αρχική σελίδα εκτός του σφάλματος που βγάζει ο firefox στην αριστερή στήλη κάτω από εκεί που λέει forum: <" + "/script>"); //--> --> , σε όποια είδηση κι αν κάνεις click, σε βγάζει στο "ΣΦΙΓΓΕΙ Ο ΚΛΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΤΙΚΑ WINDOWS"! Προπαγάνδα της Microsoft;

Τέλος θα ήθελα να επανέλθει το σύντομο αρχείο τελευταίων post του forum στη δεξιά στήλη της αρχικής σελίδας.

Τονίζω ότι δεν πιέζω τους υπεύθυνους να τα φτιάξουν, ούτε υποτιμώ την νοημοσύνη τους. Απλά ένα site σαν αυτό, έχει πολλά... και ίσως κάτι τους ξεφύγει.

Συμφωνώ ότι μου άρεσε περισσότερο το πιο συνοπτικό παλαιό skin. Τώρα τα μηνύματα βγαίνουν λίγο ογκώδη.

* Πάντως είναι λειτουργικότατο!!! Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι!

*Φοβερός ο editor.

Evilhawk: Έγιναν merge όπως είπες κάποια θέματα, αλλά δεν βλέπω το post του WAntilles που ήταν σε θέμα με τίτλο "to do list".

----------


## EvilHawk

> Evilhawk: Έγιναν merge όπως είπες κάποια θέματα, αλλά δεν βλέπω το post του WAntilles που ήταν σε θέμα με τίτλο "to do list".


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=19  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Να προσθέσω κι εγώ στα bugs, ότι στην αρχική σελίδα εκτός του σφάλματος που βγάζει ο firefox στην αριστερή στήλη κάτω από εκεί που λέει forum: <" + "/script>"); //--> --> , σε όποια είδηση κι αν κάνεις click, σε βγάζει στο "ΣΦΙΓΓΕΙ Ο ΚΛΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΤΙΚΑ WINDOWS"! Προπαγάνδα της Microsoft;


 Δεν εχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά!

----------


## EvilHawk

Το vbulletin σε συνδυασμό με firefox &  BBCode extension είναι άπαιχτα!  :shock;

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση EvilHawk! Είμαι λίγο στραβός απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Με το που ανεβάζετε avatar αλλάζει αυτόματα η επιλογή σε "θέλω προσαρμοσμένο ..."  8-)



Ναι, αλλά αφού δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις avatar, πώς θα γίνει αυτό που γράφεις ?

----------


## Frealaf

Well done!!! 
At long last, here we go again!  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ναι, αλλά αφού δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις avatar, πώς θα γίνει αυτό που γράφεις ?


Πές τα Νικαετέ.

Δεν σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις avatar.

Μόνο εικόνα για το προφίλ.

----------


## stavpal

καλούτσικο φαίνεται....βασικά είχα συνηθίσει στο pc technology forums που είναι και εκείνο vbulletin....οπότε ok
μια απορία: γιατί δεν φαίνεται η εικόνα για το προφίλ αφού την έχω βάλει?

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

Να πω κι εγώ συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που δούλεψαν για να επανέρθει δριμύτερο το αγαπημένο μας forum!  :Smile: 

Να σημειώσω όμως ότι όσον αφορά στη λειτουργικότητα, ίσως όπως είπαν και άλλοι επειδή είχαμε συνηθίσει το προηγούμενο, δε με βολεύει καθόλου. Και μπορώ να πω ότι η εναλλακτική μορφή απεικόνισης που παρέθεσε κάποιος παραπάνω είναι πολύ καλύτερη από αυτή που βλέπω τώρα, αλλά φαντάζομαι αυτό είναι θέμα προτιμήσεων/ρυθμίσεων του κάθε χρήστη.

Άντε γερά! (που λέει και έτερος χρήστης  :Smile:  )

----------


## paradisegr

Κάθε αλλαγή δημιουργεί προβλήματα αλλά τις πιο πολλές φορές είναι για καλό. Το εναλλακτικό thehe που παρουσιάστηκε μου αρέσει καλύτερα από το default. Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι λίγο ογκώδες και δεν βολεύει στο διάβασμα πολλών μυνημάτων και πρέπεί να το διορθώσουμε. 
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να επανέλθει στην αρχική σελίδα στο δεξί μέρος τα τελευταία μυνήματα που έχουν δημοσιευθεί στο forum.

Καλή συνέχεια και θα επανέλθω όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά. Πραγματικά εκτιμάς τι έχεις όταν το χάνεις "ευτυχώς προσωρινά.... "

----------


## terper

Εξαίρετη δουλειά με αυτό το λογισμικό για forum έχει γίνει στο http://www.myphone.gr/forum ...

Είναι άριστο εμφανισιακά και λειτουργικότατο χρηστικά...

Μήπως να κλέβαμε μερικές ιδέες; :-)

----------


## shaq141a

Πολύ ωραιότερο από πριν αλλά γιατί vBulletin. Η IPB είναι και ελαφρότερη και ωραιότερη

----------


## mistac75

Και εγώ μόλις τώρα το είδα. Παιδιά καλορίζικο συγχαρητήρια και καλό posting!!!

----------


## troll

Δεν μου αρέσει το new style θέλω το παλιό

----------


## runnerma

> Δεν μου αρέσει το new style θέλω το παλιό


όνομα και πράμα...

----------


## papdoux

Ωραια η αλλαγη ... με γεια...απο οτι καταλαβα η αλλαγη δεν εχει τελειωσει αφου στην πρωτη σελιδα, δε μου εμφανιζονται σωστα ολα τα στοιχεια, το avatar μου δεν υπαρχει και δε μπορω να βαλω καποιο κανουργιο ακομα...αλλα μια ερωτηση:
Γιατι το firefox δε μπορει πλεον να κρατησει τον κωδικο;

----------


## xantho

To avatar μπορεί να αλλάξει μόνο στο http://207.58.143.224/forum/. Εκεί έχει κανονικά επιλογή για browse ή http link  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## xantho

To avatar που έκανα upload εκει δεν ανέβηκε και εδώ όμως ..  :Sad:

----------


## EvilHawk

> To avatar μπορεί να αλλάξει μόνο στο http://207.58.143.224/forum/. Εκεί έχει κανονικά επιλογή για browse ή http link


*Βρέ παιδιά μην πηγαίνετε στην παραπάνω διεύθυνση, είναι δοκιμστικό site και δεν προκειται να ίσχύσει καμμία αλλαγή ή post που θα κάνετε εκεί!*

----------


## Giwrgos7

Καλοροζικο κι απο μενα! Να μας ζησει!

----------


## runnerma

Παιδιά το παραπάνω link είναι απλώς ένα back-up. Mην δημιουργείτε posts εκεί.

EDIT: Με πρόλαβε πάλι ο Moderator :P

----------


## Lazy Dog

Εγω θα ελεγα να κανουμε λιγη υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν

----------


## paradisegr

dcb


> Εξαίρετη δουλειά με αυτό το λογισμικό για forum έχει γίνει στο http://www.myphone.gr/forum ...
> 
> Είναι άριστο εμφανισιακά και λειτουργικότατο χρηστικά...
> 
> Μήπως να κλέβαμε μερικές ιδέες; :-)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ίδια version vBulletin έχουν πλέον και τα δύο και το myphone έχει πολύ καλύτερη compact εμφάνιση που διευκολύνει την ανάγνωση.

Ισως φταίει που στο adslgr πλέον, τα avatar πάνε πάνω από το μύνημα και όχι δίπλα όπως παλιά ή στα περισσότερα forums.

----------


## nnn

Με ωραία εμφάνιση όμως και graphics by runnerma 
 :Smile:

----------


## apostolisss

Ρε παιδιά έχω ψιλοχαθει! Μάλλον θα το συνηθίσω! Καλορίζικο πάντως!

----------


## zaranero

Με γεια  :Smile:  Λιγο συνηθεια θελει αλλα μου αρεσει και ειναι πολυ γρηγορο.
Και επιτελους δεν με βγαζει ως κρυφο χρηστη :Smile:

----------


## Innersense

καλορίζικο, εύγε πολύ καλή δουλειά!

Μου έχει κολήσει γιατί ψάχνω εδώ και λίγη ώρα το Section όπου αναφερόντουσαν πληροφορίες για κάθε adsl modem και δεν το βρίσκω...

----------


## enwsitis21

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα,

Με γειά το νέο site.
Το τεστάρω για να δώ ότι όλα εμφανίζονται κανονικά για το δικό μου προφίλ.

----------


## Gedo

Δεν περιμενα να ειναι τοσο καλο το καινουργιο site, συγχαρητηρια.

Υ.Γ
Εινα λαθος η ωρα?

----------


## WAntilles

Άλλο πρόβλημα:

Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, ειδικά και μόνο από το folder "Απεσταλμένα", δεν παρέχεται επιλογή για μεταφορά των επιλεγμένων μηνυμάτων σε άλλο folder από τα custom που έχουμε φτιάξει.

----------


## thama

Μια πρόταση για το νέο forum
Προσθήκη themes - ώστε να είναι πιο παραμετροποιήσιμο. Πιστεύω θα βοηθούσε πολλούς στις αλλαγές.

Εκείνο που ενοχλεί κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι ο τρόπος και το το μέγεθος του χρήστη που έχει το post. Προτιμώ πολύ περισσότερο εμφάνιση ανάλογη με αυτήν που βλέπουμε την ώρα της απάντησης

----------


## slow

Αντε με γεια να το χαιρόμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## xantho

> *Βρέ παιδιά μην πηγαίνετε στην παραπάνω διεύθυνση, είναι δοκιμστικό site και δεν προκειται να ίσχύσει καμμία αλλαγή ή post που θα κάνετε εκεί!*


Αρχικά δεν ήξερα αν είναι mirror ή όχι, αλλά και πάλι το έκανα μπας και σας βοηθήσω να λύσετε το πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Πολύ καλό το νέο aDSLgr Μπράβο!

----------


## ΕΡΜΗΣ

Ωραία η νέα πλατφόρμα και πολύ πιο παραμετροποιήσιμη. Υπάρχουν και επιλογές γι αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να κατεβάζουν γραφικά και φρου φρου και αρώματα με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύει γρηγορότερα

Ωραίο εκ πρώτης όψεως. Στο μέλλον θα δούμε αν πάει κάτι λάθος και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα διορθωθεί με τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες

Υ.Γ 
*=> MODS*
ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ το αβαταρ μου ενώ το έχω ανεβάσει στο προφίλ μου

----------


## kubiak

χμμμ...
κάθε αλλαγή συνοδεύεται από γρίνιες...

----------


## spartacus

Με γεια, τόσες μέρες πάθαμε στέρηση,καλό θα ήταν να επανέλθει το αρχείο των τελευταίων post του forum στη δεξιά στήλη της αρχικής σελίδας, και στα αριστερά της σελίδας κάτω από το adsl μενού με τον firefox δείχνει" + "/script>"); //--> -->

----------


## Takis_Kal

Πως προσθετει καποιος avatar ? Στις συχνες ερωτησεις δεν λεει

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Το νέο forum είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορο από το παλιό 
Εγώ δεν παραπονιέμαι ξέρω ότι τα όποια προβλήματα θα βρεθούν και θα διορθωθούν με τον καιρό.

----------


## EvilHawk

Το πρόβλημα με τα avatar πρέπει να λύθηκε !  Δοκιμάστε να ανεβάσετε και αναφέρετε προβλήματα!

----------


## henaro

λύθηκε, thanks

----------


## runnerma

Thanks  :Very Happy:  


 :Very Happy:

----------


## runnerma

WOW και αριστερά τα Nick
!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spartacus

Mόλις ανέβασα avatar όλα καλά, έχουν χαθεί όμως ρε γαμώτο τα θέματα που παρακολουθούσα, τέλος πάντων να μην γκρινιάζω πολύ δεν είναι και προς θάνατον, πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## EvilHawk

> WOW και αριστερά τα Nick
> !!!!


Thanks runnerma ;-)

----------


## Axilleass

Ευγε, ευγε..! ηταν καλη επιλογη.. ειναι το πλέον δοκιμασμένο...
Αν και το προηγούμενο μου άρεσε επίσεις..!  :Smile: 
Υπομονή σε όσους δουλεύουν ακόμα για την μεταφορά...

----------


## xantho

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## WAntilles

Εύγε EvilHawk.

Τα Avatars λειτουργούν (αχ κούκλος είμαι, κούκλος).

Και η ταυτότητα του/της ποστάροντος στ' αριστερά. Έξοχα.

Δεν λειτουργούν τα attachments εικόνων - τουλάχιστο στην υπογραφή που δοκίμασα.

Το παλιό tag img (έστω και με κεφαλαία που τα θέλει τώρα) δεν φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Avatar Yes Yes Yes......

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν λειτουργούν τα attachments εικόνων - τουλάχιστο στην υπογραφή που δοκίμασα.
> 
> Το παλιό tag img (έστω και με κεφαλαία που τα θέλει τώρα) δεν φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.


Xmmm θα το κοιτάξω!

----------


## WAntilles

Δοκιμή:

----------


## shadowmoon

Μπραβο παιδια.
Αντε καλοριζικο.

----------


## englishman

Καλα, όσο περνάνε οι ώρες βλέπω όλο και περισσότερα features να εμφανίζονται...rοfl, it's aliiiiive.... :-X

Μπορώ να πώ πάντως ότι μου αρέσει ΠΟΛΥ περισσότερο το template που έχει το test site στο λινκ που αναφέρθηκε κάπου πιο πάνω. Δεν ξέρω τα σχέδια των admins όμως οπότε περιμένω heheheeeeh.

ΠΟΛΥ καλή προσπάθεια το redesign και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μείνουμε ακόμα πιο εκπληκτοι και ευχαριστημένοι όταν δούμε και το νέο look του homepage.

----------


## shadowmoon

Εχω ομως την εντυπωση πως ειναι κομματακι πιο αργο τωρα.
Ετσι ειναι η μου φαινεται ?

----------


## madboy76

Πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδία.....μου αρέσει πολύ!!!!

----------


## dreamer

Καλοριζικο!!!!

----------


## runnerma

> Εχω ομως την εντυπωση πως ειναι κομματακι πιο αργο τωρα.
> Ετσι ειναι η μου φαινεται ?


Σου φαίνεται  :Wink: 

Περίμενε να φορτωθεί στην Cache του Browser σου και θα πηγαίνει σφαίρα.

Όσο πιο πολύ δουλεύεται τόσο πιο γρήγορο γίνεται

----------


## whitehed

Σορρυ αλλα δεν μου πολυαρεσει....τεσπα καλοριζικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## levlad

Που ρε γαμώτο,πάνω που πήγαινα να μάθω το παλιό, άντε πάλι απ'την αρχή.Τέλος πάντων,Καλορίζικο και Συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## doctor_pin

Καλοριζικο, μπραβο στους mods για την δουλεια τους, καλη συνεχεια  :Wink:

----------


## giageo

Με γειά και από εμένα. Σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερο από το προηγούμενο.

----------


## gastone_21

παιδια καλορίζικο ... αν και μεταξύ μας προτιμούσα το παλιό  :Smile:

----------


## tvelocity

Ωπ, αλλαγές... τέλειο! Πολύ καλύτερα τα nicks και τα avatars αριστερά, thanx!  :Smile:

----------


## giageo

Δύο προτάσεις:
1) Ένα shoutbox στην αρχική σελίδα
2) Σύστημα αξιολόγησης των μελών. Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λέγεται αυτό (reputation; )

----------


## dearpru

ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σας παιδιά!!!
πολύ καλο!

----------


## runnerma

> Δύο προτάσεις:
> 
> 2) Σύστημα αξιολόγησης των μελών. Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λέγεται αυτό (reputation; )


Tι εξυπηρετεί αυτό???

----------


## zavaras

Καλορίζικο και μπράβο σε όσους εργάστηκαν για την αναβάθμιση!

Το vBulletin είναι πολύ όμορφο αισθητικά. Το μόνο που με ξενίζει είναι o χώρος στην αρχή των ποστ με το εικονίδιο και τη γραμμή από κάτω. Θα πρότεινα η γραμμή να ευθυγραμμιστεί με μια αντίστοιχη στα αριστερά κάτω από το νικ, όπως είναι στο myphone.gr

Ακόμα καλή ιδέα κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν η ύπαρξη _αναπτυσόμμενης_ γρήγορης απάντησης (αν γίνεται) και link για pop-up smilie window.

EDIT: Μόλις είδα ότι η γρήγορη απάντηση είναι όντως αναπτυσόμμενη...

Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά!  :Smile:

----------


## runnerma

sig test ....   ITS WORKING its working !!!

----------


## ermis333

testing la forum

----------


## EvilHawk

Εντάξει και τα images στην υπογραφή!

----------


## WAntilles

> Εντάξει και τα images στην υπογραφή!


Ναι αλλά υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα.

Στο παλιό forum όταν έκανα attach κάποιο image σε ένα post, μετά όταν πήγαινα και έκανα δεξί κλικ πάνω του -> Copy Image Location μου έβγαζε στο clipboard http link που περιείχε το πλήρες URL προς την εικόνα (π.χ. τελείωνε σε .png .gif κλπ.).

Τώρα βγάζει την παρακάτω βλακεία:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...attachmentid=3

Τί κάνουμε;

Πως μπορώ από την attached εικόνα σε ένα thread να πάρω πλήρες URL της;

----------


## KyR-X

Ενδιαφέρουσα η επιλογή του VBulletin!

Και τα αρχεία λειτουργούν!

----------


## bull1966

Φοβερη δουλεια, ευγε στους οικοδεσποτες μας!!!!

----------


## dracula

Super. Καλορίζικο!

----------


## McAli

Όλα στρώνουν παιδιά....θεαμτική η αλλαγή μέσα σε 7 ώρες.Όσοι έχετε μικροπροβλήματα τα περισσότερα λύνονται με τις ρυθμίσεις των επιλογών στο λογαριασμό σας.

----------


## JJX

Δε διευκρινίσατε Θέμα. Αν *έετε* ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ να ενημερώσετε το webmaster

ορθογραφικο  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Έλειψα μερικές ώρες (3 ή 4 ) και έγινε χαμός από τα ποστ !!  Στην γρήγορη απάντηση δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε εικονίδια ?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δε διευκρινίσατε Θέμα. Αν *έετε* ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ να ενημερώσετε το webmaster
> 
> ορθογραφικο


Fixed!!! Thank you!

----------


## gregorisvas

Well Done guys  :Smile:

----------


## giageo

> Tι εξυπηρετεί αυτό???


Μια μορφή επιβράβευσης για αυτούς που συνεισφέρουν στο forum και μια μορφή "τιμωρίας" για αυτούς που δεν σκέφτονται πριν πατήσουν υποβολή

----------


## blend

Λέω κι εγώ...

Συγχαρητήρια!

Καλή δουλειά!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μια μορφή επιβράβευσης για αυτούς που συνεισφέρουν στο forum και μια μορφή "τιμωρίας" για αυτούς που δεν σκέφτονται πριν πατήσουν υποβολή


Η αξιολόγηση θέλει δουλειά για να υλοποιηθεί ακόμα ! Θα το κοιτάξουμε όμως!

----------


## nightmoon

μπραβοοοο σας
τελικα ενα φορουμ με προδιαγραφες
καλοριζικο

----------


## sleeperman

Πολύ καλύτερο το καινούργιο look του site.Καλορίζικο και μπράβο σας.

----------


## androu

Μπράβο !!!  :Smile:  

-> Αλλάξτε κάποια στιγμή και το σήμα του vbulletin πάνω πάνω...    :Wink:

----------


## runnerma

> Μπράβο !!!  
> 
> -> Αλλάξτε κάποια στιγμή και το σήμα του vbulletin πάνω πάνω...



Θα γίνει και αυτό.... υπομονή  :Wink:

----------


## Salvador

xmmmmm....

----------


## Nick2k2

Παιδιά καταρχάς να πω και γω συγχαρητήρια για το νεο forum,όντως είναι μέρα με την νύχτα με το παλιό. Kαι πάλι μπράβο!

Τώρα ένα άλλο σημαντικό πρόβλημα που παρατήρησα είναι οτι δεν δουλεύουν πλέον κανένα απο τα παλιά links, και εγώ που είχα κάποια bookmarks με links σε κάποια thread ή σε συγκεκριμένες σελίδες δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργεί κανένα. 

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα τα παλιά links ήταν http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread13881.html ή http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread13881-0-asc-15.html όταν ήταν κάποια σελίδα. Με τον νέο κώδικα παρόλο που δοκίμασα το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13881 είτε το link δεν δουλεύει καθόλου βγάζοντας οτι δεν υπάρχει το thread είτε βγάζει σε άλλο άσχετο thread.

Kαταλαβαίνω οτι δεν γινόνταν να λειτουργούσαν τα παλια link μετα την αναβάθμιση, οπότε έτσι απλά το αναφέρω μπας και υπάρχει καμια πιθανότητα να γινει κάτι, ίσως με κάποιο redirect των παλιών link.

----------


## bedazzled

Ξενέρωσα με το vbulletin... 
Προτιμώ phpbb, απλό και λιτό.
Χώρια ότι δε δουλεύουν τα παλιά URLs...

----------


## manoulamou

Επιτελους επεστρεψε το number1 στα bookmarks μου. Ειχα παθει στερητικο συνδρομο βλεποντας τοσες μερες το μηνυμα "συντομα κοντα σας". Ευχομαι το thread να σπασει το ρεκορ μηνυματων/σελιδων σε μια μονο ημερα. 
Εγινε πραγματικα πιο ομορφο και γρηγοροτερο, 
αλλα θαθελα να δω καποτε, και εκεινο το ξεχωριστο ευρετηριο που λεγαμε
 -για να μην κανουμε σαφαρι στο forum- 
με ολα sticky/υπομνηματα, πολυσελιδα θεματα, και χρησιμες διευθυνσεις-links.

----------


## amnisia

Αν και παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό το φόρουμ, χωρίς να έχω κάνει εγγραφή, αυτή η αλλαγή του, με έκανε να μπω για να πω μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά και συγχαρητήρια στους υπεύθυνους του φόρουμ για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που κάνουν τόσο καιρό  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvilHawk

Αγαπητοί κυρίες & κύριοι δεν συμμετέχουν πλέον στο post count των χρηστών τα μηνύματα στα:
Coffee Shop "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. & τα subforums τουJust Testing! Οι αγγελίες Και φυσικά τα locked!

VBulletin rocks

----------


## ReverseR

Να πω και γω τι λ@λ@κία μου

Φοβάμαι μόνο η αλλαγή να μη φέρει πολύ σαβούρα
Το προτιμούσα να δείχνει λίγο "obsolete"

Κατά τα άλλα καλορίζικο και μπράβο σε όσους δούλεψαν γι αυτό

----------


## EvilHawk

Αγαπητοί κυρίες & κύριοι δεν συμμετέχουν πλέον στο post count των χρηστών τα μηνύματα στα:
Coffee Shop "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. & τα subforums τουJust Testing! Οι αγγελίες Και φυσικά τα locked!

VBulletin rocks   :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Να πω και γω τι λ@λ@κία μου
> 
> Φοβάμαι μόνο η αλλαγή να μη φέρει πολύ σαβούρα
> Το προτιμούσα να δείχνει λίγο "obsolete"
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα καλορίζικο και μπράβο σε όσους δούλεψαν γι αυτό


Μην φοβάστε το forum είναι heavily moderated!   :Laughing:

----------


## stavros

Παιδιά μπράβο σας!!!!!
Πολύ καλό look και με πολλές δυνατότητες........

----------


## aragorn

Χμμμμ
Σα να είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα...
Άντε και μηδενικά κολλήματα!!!
Καλορίζικο

----------


## ReverseR

lol @ EvilhawK!   :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αγαπητοί κυρίες & κύριοι δεν συμμετέχουν πλέον στο post count των χρηστών τα μηνύματα στα:
> Coffee Shop "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. & τα subforums τουJust Testing!Οι αγγελίεςΚαι φυσικά τα locked!
> VBulletin rocks


Και το τι ακούτε Evil ?? (LOL) 

Εννοώ ,πως είναι κουτό να μην συμμετέχουν τα ποστ ας πούμε στο "Ελληνική Γλώσσα " κλπ και να συμμετέχουν τα ποστ στο τι ακούτε !! 
Φυσικά αυτό είναι άποψή μου , δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και σωστή , αλλά υποθέτω πως κάποια λογική θα έχει η απόφαση αυτή .

----------


## KyR-X

Οχι trolls σε θάλασσες και ακτές :P

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

hihihihi ^_^
καλοριζικο αν και με τον firefox εχει λιγα προβληματακια

----------


## porosis

????
Τι προβληματάκια; Μια χαρά πάει!!!!!

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> Και το τι ακούτε Evil ?? (LOL) 
> 
> Εννοώ ,πως είναι κουτό να μην συμμετέχουν τα ποστ ας πούμε στο "Ελληνική Γλώσσα " κλπ και να συμμετέχουν τα ποστ στο τι ακούτε !! 
> Φυσικά αυτό είναι άποψή μου , δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και σωστή , αλλά υποθέτω πως κάποια λογική θα έχει η απόφαση αυτή .


μαλλον για να περιορισουν τα post count των Wantilles και sdikr  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

που ειναι το αβαταρ μου αληθεια ? 0_ο

----------


## sdikr

> μαλλον για να περιορισουν τα post count των Wantilles και sdikr


Μπά πρέπει να βγάλουν το ποστ count απο όλα τα sub forum!  :P

----------


## Νικαετός

> μαλλον για να περιορισουν τα post count των Wantilles και sdikr


Μπα , αυτοί εκεί στα 4 - 5.000 +           

LOL

----------


## papdoux

Οταν μπηκα σημερα για πρωτη φορα, γυρω στις 6 το απογευμα, ο αριθμητης των μηνυματων ειχε μεγαλυτερο νουμερο απο οτι τωρα...εκανα κατι κακο και μειωθηκε το νουμερο;  χαθηκε κατι στη μεταφορα;  νιωθω σα να εχασα χρονια απο τη ζωη μου,  σα να σβηνεται το παρελθον μου   :Smile: 
Επισης, υπαρχει καποιος περιρισμος στηχρηση των smiles;

----------


## Against_all_odds

εεε! τα μηνηματα μου  απο 209  εγιναν 127!

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

ρε παιδια σορρυ για αυτο αλλα το 100χ100 δεν ειναι καπως μικρο η τουλαχιστον οταν ανεβαζουμε κατι μεγαλυτερο απο το 100χ100  πχ 140χ140 δεν γινεται να μετατρεπεαται αυτοματα σε 100χ100? 
ειναι λιγο μπλεας :/

EDIT:

Επισης που ειναι η ημερομηνια σε καθε ποστ για το ποτε ποσταθηκε (!) ?
πιστευω πως αυτο το τελευταιο ειδικα πρεπει να φτιαζτει

----------


## sdikr

> Επισης που ειναι η ημερομηνια σε καθε ποστ για το ποτε ποσταθηκε (!) ?
> πιστευω πως αυτο το τελευταιο ειδικα πρεπει να φτιαζτει


αριστερά πάνω απο το όνομα ρίξε μια ματιά

----------


## EvilHawk

> ο αριθμητης των μηνυματων ειχε μεγαλυτερο νουμερο απο οτι τωρα...εκανα κατι κακο και μειωθηκε το νουμερο;


Για τα μηνύματα εχω βγάλει ανακοίνωση!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επισης που ειναι η ημερομηνια σε καθε ποστ


Aριστερά πανω απο το user name , εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τί εννοείς!   :Embarassed:

----------


## EvilHawk

> *δεν συμμετέχουν πλέον στο post count των χρηστών τα μηνύματα στα: Coffee Shop "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. & τα subforums του*


Subforums του Coffee Shop "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. είναι τα 

Γενικά  	
The fun section..  
The meeting point..
Πολιτιστικό στέκι   	
Πολιτική , Κοινωνικά θέματα & αθλητισμός 
Off-topic

Δηλαδή συμμετέχουν στο post count μονάχα  τα τεχνικά subforums ή τα ειδικά με το κύριο θέμα του φόρουμ και το ADSlgr!

----------


## EvilHawk

> μαλλον για να περιορισουν τα post count των Wantilles και sdikr


Αυτόι δεν εχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα, τα τεχνικά posts τους είναι πιο πολλά!   :Wink:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Αγαπητοί κυρίες & κύριοι δεν συμμετέχουν πλέον στο post count των χρηστών τα μηνύματα στα:
> Coffee Shop "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα.. & τα subforums τουJust Testing!Οι αγγελίεςΚαι φυσικά τα locked!VBulletin rocks


Είπα και εγώ αντί να ανεβαίνουν τα post count μειώθηκαν δραματικά

Καλύτερα έτσι

----------


## Νικαετός

Με ...ισοπέδωσες LOL !!

----------


## Νικαετός

Επίσης , έγιναν αλλαγές στους mods και admins ... ! Με λίγα λόγια σαρωτικές αλλαγές LOL . Καλορίζικοι όλοι !

----------


## mastermind

Πλάκα πλάκα φαντάζει κάπως περίεργο,το παλιό ήταν αλλιώς αλλα ατο νέο πετάει!! Αντε και καλα posts

----------


## papdoux

Τωρα το προσεξα...τωρα καταλαβα...

----------


## kostthem

Καλορίζικο και από εμένα

----------


## Undertow

μία επισήμανση :στο πότε ενεγράφη ο χρήστης στο forum γράφει μονο την ώρα και όχι μήνα και χρόνο...

επίσης:από πού και ως πού είμαι senior member;

----------


## Νικαετός

Πλάκα - πλάκα , το τόπικ ξεπέρασε το άλλο για την ACN , σε ταχύτητα σελίδων LOL .

----------


## McAli

> το τόπικ ξεπέρασε το άλλο για την ACN , σε ταχύτητα σελίδων


απορώ πάντως τι λένε ακόμα σε αυτό το thread.......

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Και που είσαι ακόμα

----------


## nightsky_30

Αφού εγκλιματιστώ με το καινούργιο θα σχολιάσω...

----------


## PReD

Hmm...

Καλό είναι...

Αν και θέλει συνήθεια...

Πάντως μπράβο για τη δουλειά που κάνατε...

(Δεν μου λέτε... που βρίσκουμε extension για firefox σαν το BBCODE?)

----------


## adams

Καλοριζικο το forum
Το vbulletin ειναι κατα πολυ καλυτερο απο το phpbb απο ολες τις αποψεις(εκτος απο το μεταφραση στα Ελληνικα που δεν υπαρχει :P)
Σιγα -σιγα ολα θα φτιαξουν!

----------


## dantouan

> Μπα , αυτοί εκεί στα 4 - 5.000 +           
> 
> LOL


Αντε τωρα να τους πιασεις αυτους...

----------


## manoulamou

Οσο πιο πολυ το ψαχνω τοσο πιο πολυ μ' αρεσει, 
συνεχειστε την αναβαθμιση, παει πολυ καλα !!!
Μονο καποιος να μου πει τι εγιναν τα "χαμογελακια",
καθως και τι θα σημαινει η υποσημειωση στις επιλογες:
"Ο κώδικας HTML είναι εκτός λειτουργίας" 
μηπως οτι γλυτωσαμε απο τα -σεντονια-υπογραφες?

----------


## McAli

> μηπως οτι γλυτωσαμε απο τα -σεντονια-υπογραφες?


ποιά είναι τα σεντόνια υπογραφές;

----------


## sa1901

Καλορίζικο!  :Smile:

----------


## Yngwiedis

Ζητώωωωωωωωωωω...
No more phpBB.
Αντε καλορίζικο και καλό posting  :Smile:

----------


## terper

Κάποιοι φαίνεται ότι δουλεύουν πολύ συστηματικά και σκληρά...

Διακρίνω αλλαγές σχεδόν σε κάθε.... κλικ!

Keep up the good work!

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

bah thnx lol πολυ στραβαδι :΄/  ειμαι

----------


## sdikr

Και ο αριθμος των μηνυμάτων ανέωηκε πλέον είναι 100 (απο τα 50 που ήταν πρίν)

και αυτό το περι αναφοράς παράδοσης τι είναι;

----------


## tvelocity

Πολύ σωστή κίνηση! Μπράβο!!  :Smile:  Αν και πέσανε τα μυνήματα μου στα 2/3!

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι, πολύ σωστή κίνηση.

----------


## BadCluster

η αναφορά σου έρχεται όταν ο άλλος διαβάσει το μήνυμα που του έστειλες...κάτι σαν τα κινητά!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## Anarki

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η προηγούμενη μορφή του Forum μας ειχε γίνει τόσο οικεία που η νέα - παρασάγκας  βελτιωμένη έκδοση - θα μας ξενίσει λίγο στην αρχή. Όμως η αλλαγή έρχεται να λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα που είχαν γίνει καθημερινή υπόθεση τελευταία....


Ακριβώς αυτό  :Smile: 
Ωραία δουλειά όμως, μπράβο.

----------


## TheCondor

Καλησπερα και απο μενα, τωρα βρηκα λιγο χρονο για να γραψω, συναυλια βλεπετε...... Με 'γεια την καινουρια σελιδα/φορουμ και πολλα συγχαρητηρια σε οσους συνεβαλαν στην πραγματικα υπεροχη αυτη δουλεια. Ξενερωσα λιγο που δεν ηταν διαθεσιμο απο την παρασκευη, επειδη δεν ειχα λεφτα και εμεινα μεσα, και ειλικρινα δεν ηξερα τι να κανω! Αντε παω να την πεσω σε λιγο γιατι γραφω και αυριο, και παλι μπραβο για το αποτελεσμα  :Smile:

----------


## dantouan

> Σίγουρα θα αλλαχθεί και το παλιό λογότυπο του Site που είναι μάπα! Ελπίζω δηλαδή!


Ετοιμαζεται....

----------


## Anarki

> ...συναυλια βλεπετε...


Kreator;  :Very Happy:

----------


## wintech2003

TheCondor:

Cool avatar  :Wink:

----------


## Bayern7

Kαντε το default 20 posts σε κάθε σελίδα.
Το να το αλλάξω από τις ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ δημιουργεί προβλήματα αναφοράς.

----------


## dantouan

> η αναφορά σου έρχεται όταν ο άλλος διαβάσει το μήνυμα που του έστειλες...κάτι σαν τα κινητά!!
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!



Οδηγουμε τις εξελιξεις....LOL

----------


## McAli

Είχα πάρει τον τίτλο "Master of Technology" και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έννοιωθα άνετα...........

----------


## sdikr

> Είχα πάρει τον τίτλο "Master of Technology" και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έννοιωθα άνετα...........


Στην πρώτη εκδοση του vbulletin είχε την δυνατότητα να βάζεις ότι θέλεις για τίτλο, θα το δουμε αυτό άραγε;

----------


## sdikr

Και μία απορία, πώς κάνουμε edit ενα μηνυμά μας;

----------


## McAli

> Οδηγουμε τις εξελιξεις....LOL


Τι?!....Θα ζητήσετε και αριθμούς πιστωτικής κάρτας;;;;......  :Smile: )

----------


## tvelocity

Πατώντας το   :Very Happy:

----------


## McAli

> Και μία απορία, πώς κάνουμε edit ενα μηνυμά μας;


κάτω δεξιά, το πρώτο εικονάκι από αριστερά.....(Ψαλήδι)Edit

----------


## sdikr

> Πατώντας το


Πριν απο λίγο δεν υπήρχε!! 
καταραμένο αροξολ!!!

----------


## wintech2003

> Τι?!....Θα ζητήσετε και αριθμούς πιστωτικής κάρτας;;;;...... )


Γμτ.. μας πήρανε χαμπάρι...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Και συνεχίζει  στα ποστ που έχω κάνει στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=13486&page=2

δεν μου βγάζει edit!

----------


## wintech2003

> Στην πρώτη εκδοση του vbulletin είχε την δυνατότητα να βάζεις ότι θέλεις για τίτλο, θα το δουμε αυτό άραγε;


Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, στο Επεξεργασία Προφιλ, υπάρχει προσαρμοσμένος τίτλος χρήστη, και εκει βαζεις οτι θες.

----------


## McAli

> Παράθεση:
> Είχα πάρει τον τίτλο "Master of Technology" και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έννοιωθα άνετα........... 
> 
> 
> 
> Στην πρώτη εκδοση του vbulletin είχε την δυνατότητα να βάζεις ότι θέλεις για τίτλο, θα το δουμε αυτό άραγε;


Πάνω από 800 μηνύματα:
"Ο χρήστης μπορεί να είναι και Master of Technology,...αν σας πει μπαρούφα δεν ευθύνονται και οι mods & admins."

Πάνω από 1600 μηνύματα:
"Ο χρήστης μάλλον είναι Master of Technology....ή απλά δεν έχει κάτι καλύτερο να κάνει από το να διαπληκτίζεται στο forum"

Πάνω από 3200 μηνύματα:
"Ο χρήστης είναι Master of Technology KAI του αρέσει να διαπληκτίζεται στο forum".

----------


## terper

> Και συνεχίζει στα ποστ που έχω κάνει στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=13486&page=2
> 
> δεν μου βγάζει edit!


Μήπως δεν έχει κρατήσει τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης σου και σε αντιμετωπίζει ως επισκέπτη;

----------


## ipo

> Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, στο Επεξεργασία Προφιλ, υπάρχει προσαρμοσμένος τίτλος χρήστη, και εκει βαζεις οτι θες.


Δεν βλέπω την επιλογή που λες στον πίνακα ελέγχου -> επεξεργασία προφίλ. Λίγη βοήθεια παρακαλώ.

----------


## Gothic

Ρε πότε προλάβατε 21 σελίδες; Άντε γουέλκαμ μπάκ εν στάφ, μας έλειψε (και δουλεύει σωστά και με τον Όπερα). Πού είναι τα γελωτοεικονίδια στην Γρήγορη Απάντηση; :P :P

----------


## McAli

Χχχμμ, πρόβλημα στο "Νέα Μηνύματα"...Ή θα μου τα βγάζει με λάθος σειρά (δεν ακολουθεί τον χρόνο δημοσίευσης) ή θα μου βγάλει μόνο 3-4-5 προσφάτως δημοσιευμένα.

----------


## Gothic

Πάνω που είχα χτύπησει 1000αρα... Άντε, το 2007 πάλι....

----------


## Joe_Doe

Με την πρώτη ματιά το νέο site φαίνεται μαμάτο παιδιά!Μπράβο!!!

----------


## NLS

Πρώτον, συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά, θέλει ακόμα, keep up the good work.
Έχοντας βάλει το παραπάνω on the side, να συμπληρώσω και το δεύτερο λόγο που ποστάρω...




> 2) Σύστημα αξιολόγησης των μελών. Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς λέγεται αυτό (reputation; )


...



> Η αξιολόγηση θέλει δουλειά για να υλοποιηθεί ακόμα ! Θα το κοιτάξουμε όμως!


Θα το πω όπως το σκέφτομαι: ΜΑΜΑΚΙΕΣ (αχ δεν το είπα όπως το σκέφτομαι). Αυτά είναι βλακείες παιδιά, ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείτε και οι δυο, αλλά και αν το κάνετε αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Τέτοια ρατσιστικοπαιδικά δεν χωράνε σε σοβαρά φόρα. Άκου reputation και αηδίες... τι είμαστε; Frontier; Μήπως να κρατάμε και high score; Θα είναι τιμή μου να είμαι τελευταίος σε τέτοια βλακεία αν έχει σκοπό κάποιος να την βάλει.

Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν έχω βαθμολογίσει ανθρώπους και threads σε πολλά fora που δίνουν τέτοιες χαζοδυνατότητες (ακόμα και delphi ή και το forum της HP και πάλε ποτέ Compaq) γιατί ακριβώς το να γράφεις και να είσαι μέλος της παρέας ΕΙΝΑΙ η συνεισφορά σου. Τη μια θα πεις μια βλακεία να περάσει ή ώρα, την άλλη θα σου έρθει να γράψεις ένα χρήσιμο FAQ... ε good for you και τα δυο προσφέρουν με τον τρόπο τους.

Αυτά, πάμε παρακάτω...

----------


## NLS

> ποιά είναι τα σεντόνια υπογραφές;


αυτά σαν το δικό σου υποθέτω  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
αυτά που είναι μεγαλύτερα από τα post

(τρεις Τσάκι Τσαν για να το εμπεδώσουμε;...)

χεχεχε

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν έχω βαθμολογίσει ανθρώπους και threads σε πολλά fora που δίνουν τέτοιες χαζοδυνατότητες (ακόμα και delphi ή και το forum της HP και πάλε ποτέ Compaq) γιατί ακριβώς το να γράφεις και να είσαι μέλος της παρέας ΕΙΝΑΙ η συνεισφορά σου. Τη μια θα πεις μια βλακεία να περάσει ή ώρα, την άλλη θα σου έρθει να γράψεις ένα χρήσιμο FAQ... ε good for you και τα δυο προσφέρουν με τον τρόπο τους.


Είπαμε εξετάζουμε το άν και πότε και κάτω απο ποιές πορυποθέσεις θα μπορέσει ή θα είναι χρήσιμο να υλοποιηθεί!   :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

*Ενημέρωση για το edit μηνυμάτων!*

Εχουν μπεί πλέον χρονικοί περιορισμοί στην επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων:

5 λεπτά για να μπορεί να αλλάξει ο χρήστης τον τίτλο του θέματος, απο εκεί και μετά μπορεί να τον αλλάξει μόνο moderator!2 λεπτά γιά να μπορεί να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, χωρίς να φάινεται μέσα στο μήνυμα "Edited by ..."15 για να μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, απο εκεί και μετά δεν επιτρέπεται, μόνο moderator μπορεί να κάνει edit

----------


## EvilHawk

> Kαντε το default 20 posts σε κάθε σελίδα.
> Το να το αλλάξω από τις ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ δημιουργεί προβλήματα αναφοράς.


Είναι 20 posts ήδη πρίν να γίνει σελιδοποίηση!
Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο!

----------


## Dukas

!!!!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, στο Επεξεργασία Προφιλ, υπάρχει προσαρμοσμένος τίτλος χρήστη, και εκει βαζεις οτι θες.


Δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει , το βρίσκεται σκόπιμο?
Υπάρχουν και οι υπογραφές!

----------


## iron_gr

Αν βάλω τη γλώσσα του forum στα Αγγλικά, τότε το encoding με κάθε reload σελίδας γίνεται western iso-8859-1 
και μου βγάζει τα ελληνικά αλαμπουρνέζικα. 

Και ενώ το αλλάζω, αυτό πάλι γίνεται iso-8859-1 !

Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε firefox 1.0 και σε IE

----------


## sonic

Με' γειά, πολύ ωραίο, μπράβο σε όσους δούλεψαν.  

Μια ερώτηση μόνο, επιλογή για να δεις μόνο τα νέα μηνύματα , όπως και πριν , θα υπάρξει? Ήταν πολύ βολικό .

----------


## mavlok

Και τα posts υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να εμφανιζονται περισσοτερα σε καθε σελιδα?

edit: Και γιατι δεν γραφει ημερομηνια εγγραφης? Ολοι ισα κι ομοια γιναμε?  :Wink:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Για να δούμε τι παίζει με την επιλογή:

Πίνακας Ελέγχου -> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -> Προεπιλεγμένο χρονικό όριο προβολής θεμάτων

Νομίζω ότι αυτή η επιλογή επηρεάζει το κουμπί Νέα Μηνύματα



Ότι και να επιλέξω όταν είμαι συνδεμένος με το λογαριασμό μου βγάζει ότι θέλει αυτό.

----------


## henaro

> Και τα posts υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να εμφανιζονται περισσοτερα σε καθε σελιδα?


Πίνακας ελέγχου->Επεξεργασία επιλογών->Επιλογές προβολής θεμάτων.

EDIT: Μόνο σε μένα αργεί πολύ ο πλήρης επεξεργαστής κειμένου; Μέχρι να ποστάρω περνάνε minimum 2 λεπτά

----------


## runnerma

> Kαντε το default 20 posts σε κάθε σελίδα.
> Το να το αλλάξω από τις ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ δημιουργεί προβλήματα αναφοράς.


H αναφορά θα γίνεται τώρα πλέον με τον αριθμό του post (πάνω-πάνω δεξιά) 





> Μια ερώτηση μόνο, επιλογή για να δεις μόνο τα νέα μηνύματα , όπως και πριν , θα υπάρξει? Ήταν πολύ βολικό .


Υπάρχει πάνω πάνω το κουμπάκι που λέει νέα μυνήματα.
Μπορείς επίσης να κάνεις  bookmark το παρακάτω λινκ στον browser σου 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?do=getnew




> Και τα posts υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να εμφανιζονται περισσοτερα σε καθε σελιδα?


Υπάρχει επιλογή στις προσωπικές σου ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## runnerma

> Είναι 20 posts ήδη πρίν να γίνει σελιδοποίηση!
> Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο!


10 posts είναι το default του...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πολύ σωστή κίνηση! Μπράβο!!  Αν και πέσανε τα μυνήματα μου στα 2/3!


Και καλά εσένα , εγώ που έφαγα ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι , με ποστ των 3 - 4 παραγράφων και πέσανε στο 1/4 !! 
(Ας είναι όμως , καλό είναι ! ) LOL

----------


## runnerma

> Και καλά εσένα , εγώ που έφαγα ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι , με ποστ των 3 - 4 παραγράφων και πέσανε στο 1/4 !! 
> (Ας είναι όμως , καλό είναι ! ) LOL



Πωπώ Nikoseagle (με γειά το καινούργιο nick  :Very Happy: ) σε περνάω τώρα???  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν ξέρω για σας , αλλά όσο περνάν οι ώρες τόσο πιο πολύ μου αρέσει . Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο .

----------


## mavlok

Βασικα... μας χαντακωσατε με τα post count, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ πιο λογικο ετσι και συμφωνω απολυτα. Καλο θα ηταν ομως να ξαναμπει η ημ/νια εγγραφης. Και μαλλον δεν εχω κρατησει αντιγραφο του .bmp με τον Πανουση...

ps. Νικο, γιατι σου λενε με γεια το νεο nick? ο_Ο

----------


## HaRRy

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ...
μπήκα κι εγώ ολα ΟΚ...
συμβουλή: καθαρίστε τα προηγούμενα cookies απο adslgr.com ...
ήθελα να γράψω απο χτές αλλά το αζούρι μου είχε γονατίσει το μηχάνημα στο σπίτι...
με βλέπω να καβατζώνω απο τη δουλειά κανα φορητό να μπορώ να σερφάρω ανθρώπινα και να κατεβάζει το άλλο ...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Βασικα... μας χαντακωσατε με τα post count, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ πιο λογικο ετσι και συμφωνω απολυτα. Καλο θα ηταν ομως να ξαναμπει η ημ/νια εγγραφης. Και μαλλον δεν εχω κρατησει αντιγραφο του .bmp με τον Πανουση...
> 
> ps. Νικο, γιατι σου λενε με γεια το νεο nick? ο_Ο


Έγινε , από NIKOSEAGLE ---> Nikoseagle , πιστεύω πως είναι καλύτερα έτσι , τα κεφαλαία ήταν πολύ ...φωναχτά 

Όπως και αν έχει το θέμα ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------


## zaranero

> Καλός ο βελτιωμένος επεξεργαστής κειμένου αλλά κάνει ώρα να φορτώσει (έχω και μουλάρι ανοικτό).
> 
> Ελπίζω να τον κρατήσει στην cache ο browser και να μην τον ξαναζητήσει.
> 
> ---ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ---
> 
> Όντως από την 2η φορά και μετά τον φόρτωσε αμέσως λόγω caching.


Υπαρχει επεξεργαστης κειμενου πληρεστερος απο αυτον που βγαζει με post  reply?
Πως βγαινει δεν το βρισκω.

----------


## wolfy

Πως μπορώ να κάνω Quote από δυο τρείς διαφορετικούς Users της ίδιας σελίδας. ;Oταν πατάω Quote με πάει σε άλλη σελίδα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω δεύτερη παράθεση κειμένου μέσo κάποιου Button

----------


## Shaman

Καλορίζικο παιδιά!
Welcome back!

----------


## porosis

> Υπαρχει επεξεργαστης κειμενου πληρεστερος απο αυτον που βγαζει με post  reply?
> Πως βγαινει δεν το βρισκω.


Πίνακας Ελέγχου->Επεξεργασία Επιλογών->Κάτω κάτω Διάφορες Επιλογές->Επιλογή τύπου επεξεργαστή κειμένου

-----------------
Smiley Test:
 :Confused:

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

πρόβλημα στο τοπικ που είναι και stiky στο section ADSL OTE->User database αναμονή - ενεργοποίηση,δεν μπορώ να κάνω edit ετσι ωστε να μπορώ να ανανεόσω τα πινακάκια..Το κάνω παράθεση σε νέο μήνυμα και πάλι εξαφανίζεται το option για edit..Κάνω κάτι εγώ λάθος;

----------


## porosis

> πρόβλημα στο τοπικ που είναι και stiky στο section ADSL OTE->User database αναμονή - ενεργοποίηση,δεν μπορώ να κάνω edit ετσι ωστε να μπορώ να ανανεόσω τα πινακάκια..Το κάνω παράθεση σε νέο μήνυμα και πάλι εξαφανίζεται το option για edit..Κάνω κάτι εγώ λάθος;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13504

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

οπότε ακυρο το θέμα απο την στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να κάνω edit  :Sad:

----------


## kubiak

*EvilHawk*, προσωπικά δε συμφωνώ με το "3".

----------


## runnerma

Ούτε κι εγώ... Αν π.χ. κάποιος ποστάρει σε greeklish και του γίνει παρατήρηση μετά από τα 15' τι γίνεται???

Η αμά γράψει κάτι λάθος, και του το επισημάνει κάποιος άλλος αργότερα???

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες πολύ ωραίο, μοιάζει πολύ πιο σταθερό. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την αρχική σελίδα των νέων, δεν βγάζει το navigation menu και ό,τι είδηση και να επιλέξω, βγάζει αυτό με τη microsoft (μονοπώλιο;;;!) Επίσης, πού πήγαν οι φατσούλες; Χθες απέτυχα να ανεβάσω το altar μου. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω. Έχει ορισμένες γωνιές που κόβουν, αλλά με λίγο λιμάρισμα θα έρθει στα ίσια του. Το συνολικό σχήμα είναι εξαιρετικό.

----------


## EvilHawk

Καί άν κάποιος κακόβουλα κάνεις συνεχώς edit τα μηνύματα του!   :Wink:

----------


## runnerma

> Καί άν κάποιος κακόβουλα κάνεις συνεχώς edit τα μηνύματα του!


Τότε ban  :-x

'Ενα άλλο παράδειγμα  είναι οι διάφοροι πίνακες που κατά καιρούς ενημερώνονται στην πρώτη σελίδα διάφορων thread...

Νομίζω ότι με τον περιορισμό της επεξεργασίας μειώνεται η χρηστικότητα του φόρουμ.

Τα κρούσματα χρηστών που έκαναν εσκεμμένα edit από την άλλη, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερα από τα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού.  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Και πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να βάλω αγγελία αναζήτησης george LOL .

----------


## EvilHawk

Οκ για ψηφίστε για να δούμε τί θέλετε!
Αν και εγώ θεωρώ λογικό να μπεί χρονικός περιορισμός!

Προβλήματα του έκανα λάθος κλπ μπορούν να ξεπεραστούν είτε με quote του λάθους και διόρθωση σε νέο post, είτε αν πρόκειται για κάποιον οδηγό (HowTo) κλπ σε επικοινωνία με τους mods-admins!

----------


## kubiak

> Καί άν κάποιος κακόβουλα κάνεις συνεχώς edit τα μηνύματα του!


Είναι πολύ περισσότεροι αυτοί που κάνουν edit τα posts τους καλόβουλα...
Έχει δίκιο ο *runnerma* για το ban/warn.

*/EDIT*
Μόλις είδα το τελευταίο μήνυμα σου *EvilHawk*, για να δούμε τι θα πουν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη...
*EDIT/*

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παίδες πολύ ωραίο, μοιάζει πολύ πιο σταθερό. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την αρχική σελίδα των νέων, δεν βγάζει το navigation menu και ό,τι είδηση και να επιλέξω, βγάζει αυτό με τη microsoft (μονοπώλιο;;;!) Επίσης, πού πήγαν οι φατσούλες; Χθες απέτυχα να ανεβάσω το altar μου. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω. Έχει ορισμένες γωνιές που κόβουν, αλλά με λίγο λιμάρισμα θα έρθει στα ίσια του. Το συνολικό σχήμα είναι εξαιρετικό.


Η κεντρική σελίδα και οι ειδήσεις δεν εχουν τελειώσει ακόμα! Υπομονή το αποτέλεσμα θα σας αρέσει!   :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

> 10 posts είναι το default του...


Ok θα το κοιτάξω!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Η κεντρική σελίδα και οι ειδήσεις δεν εχουν τελειώσει ακόμα! Υπομονή το αποτέλεσμα θα σας αρέσει!


Τώρα κατάλαβα , τι εννοούσες όταν έλεγες με περιμένει πολλή δουλειά !! 

Πάντως είναι όντως και πολλή και καλή !!

----------


## tvelocity

Είμαι της άποψης του χρονικού περιορισμού, έχοντας υπόψιν οτι ένα φόρουμ δεν είναι το καταληλότερο μέρος για την εγγραφή οδηγών/howtos. Το κατάληλο εργαλείο θα ήταν ένα wiki, αν ποτέ βρούν οι admins το χρόνο για κάτι τέτοιο (just dreaming...)

----------


## Dslmaniac

Άντε με γειες. Αναμένουμε τη νέα εμφάνιση του site. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα υπάρχει και νέο skin για το forum και νέο logo στη θέση του vbulleting σωστά;

----------


## cmos

με γεια !!!!!

καλή συνέχεια στις αναβαθμίσεις !!!

σε τι μηχανή δουλεύει το forum ?

----------


## pelasgian

Επίσης, πού είναι η δυνατότητα να κάνει κάποιος EDIT στα υπάρχοντα μηνύματά του; Έχει αυτό να κάνει κάτι με το χάσιμο περί των 1000 μηνύματα μέχρι στιγμής; Επίσης που είναι η δυνατότητα διαγραφής των μηνυμάτων;

edit: καλά, δεν το πιστεύω, μπορώ να κάνω edit ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ το μήνυμα (εμφανίζει εικονίδιο!) αλλά όχι στο προηγούμενο που ήταν quick reply!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επίσης, πού είναι η δυνατότητα να κάνει κάποιος EDIT στα υπάρχοντα μηνύματά του; Έχει αυτό να κάνει κάτι με το χάσιμο περί των 1000 μηνύματα μέχρι στιγμής; Επίσης που είναι η δυνατότητα διαγραφής των μηνυμάτων;
> 
> edit: καλά, δεν το πιστεύω, μπορώ να κάνω edit ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ το μήνυμα (εμφανίζει εικονίδιο!) αλλά όχι στο προηγούμενο που ήταν quick reply!


Ρίξε μια ματιά στίς ανακοινώσεις!   :Wink:

----------


## tvelocity

Φτιάξατε και τα smilies ε; w000000000000000t :Atom:

----------


## wintech2003

lol tvelocity πότε το ειδες? Ουτε 5 λεπτά δεν έχει που τα έφτιαξα  :Wink:

----------


## zavaras

Δεν είμαι υπέρ του χρονικού περιορισμού εκτός και αν το περιθώριο είναι πολύ μεγάλο (πχ. μια μέρα). Μερικές φορές έχω διορθώσει ορθογραφικά/συντακτικά λάθη αφού διάβασα ένα - δύο θρεντ και επέστρεψα να ξαναδιαβάσω το μύνημα μου. Αντίστοιχα κάποιος μπορεί να ποστάρει, να πάει πχ. να φτιάξει καφέ και να παρατηρήσει κάποιο λάθος μετά.

Καλό θα ήταν πάντως όταν το edit επηρεάζει το *νόημα* του ποστ, αυτός που το έγραψε να προσθέτει μία γραμμή με κεφαλαίο "EDIT:" και αυτό που διόρθωσε.

P.S. Διόρθωση σε νέο ποστ θα έκανε τα θρεντ πιο δυσανάγνωστα.

----------


## nnn

Νομίζω ό,τι είναι καλό να υπάρχει κάποιος χρονικός περιορισμός αλλά τα 15 λεπτά είναι πολύ λίγα.

Βέβαια η δυνατότητα θα υπάρχει μέσω των mods αλλά γιατί να τους κουράζουμε  :Mr. Green:  .

----------


## Yngwiedis

Μόλις παρατήρησα οτι το How To Port Forwarding Alcatel 510/530 που είχα φτιάξει δεν υπάρχει πια  :Sad:

----------


## tvelocity

> lol tvelocity πότε το ειδες? Ουτε 5 λεπτά δεν έχει που τα έφτιαξα


Κάνει ΜΠΑΜ

----------


## porosis

> Κάνει ΜΠΑΜ


 Όντως  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## porosis

Πάντως αυτό με το edit είναι πολύ σπαστικό:?
Κάποια Howto's/FAQs, όπως π.χ. η λίστα με τα updates των Windows που έφτιαξε ο WAntilles, θέλουν συχνό edit...

----------


## WAntilles

> *Ενημέρωση για το edit μηνυμάτων!*
> 
> Εχουν μπεί πλέον χρονικοί περιορισμοί στην επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων:
> 
> 5 λεπτά για να μπορεί να αλλάξει ο χρήστης τον τίτλο του θέματος, απο εκεί και μετά μπορεί να τον αλλάξει μόνο moderator!2 λεπτά γιά να μπορεί να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, χωρίς να φάινεται μέσα στο μήνυμα "Edited by ..."15 για να μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, απο εκεί και μετά δεν επιτρέπεται, μόνο moderator μπορεί να κάνει edit
> 
> Vbulletin rocks!





> Καί άν κάποιος κακόβουλα κάνεις συνεχώς edit τα μηνύματα του!


EvilHawk ψήφισα ότι μονάχα προβλήματα θα δημιουργήσει. Και εξηγώ:

1. Συνήθως νιούμπηδες με το 1ο τους ποστ, γράφουν GRNGLISH ΚΑΙ στον τίτλο του thread. Θα πήξουμε έτσι σε GRNGLISH τίτλους thread.

2. Ας φαίνεται πάντα ότι έκανε edit. Ίσα-ίσα. Αν το έκανε κακοβούλως, θα φανεί. Αν πάλι το έκανε με καλό σκοπό, διόρθωση - συμπλήρωση περιεχομένου ή/και ορθογραφικών λαθών, καλό κάνει και όχι κακό.

3. Για χρήστες που φτιάχνουν ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΛΛΕΙΠΤΑ συντηρούν How-To (όπως εγώ π.χ.) μου δένει τα χέρια. Συνεχώς όποτε προκύπτουν νέα/διαφορετικά δεδομένα/στοιχεία προσπαθώ να ενημερώνω τα How-To για να είναι up-to-date. Μόνο και μόνο τα συνολικά μπατσάκια άμα σκεφτείς και όχι μόνο. Πολλές φορές βρίσκω σε How-To μου λάθη ή/και παραλείψεις/ασάφειες ύστερα από μέρες και πάω και τα διορθώνω.

Όσο γι' αυτό που λες ότι κακοβούλως κάποιοι θα κάνουν συνεχώς edit τα μηνύματά τους, ούτως ή άλλως κάποιος θα τους πάρει χαμπάρι. Δεν θα τη γλυτώσουν.

---ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ---

Συμφωνεί μαζί μου και ο Porosis:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=245

----------


## Spyrosss

Είμαι κατά του χρονικού περιορισμού της επεξεργασίας μηνύματος γιατί μειώνεται η χρηστικότητα του φόρουμ.

Το να ψάχνεις moderator για να σου κάνει επεξεργασία ένα μήνυμα μπερδεύει πολύ τα πράγματα. Το να κάνει κάποιος κακόβουλα επεξεργασία δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αφού αυτό φαίνετε απο την γνωστή φράση "Το μήνυμα επεξεργάσθηκε απο τον/την ΧΧΧΧ στις ΧΧΧΧ"

Οχι, μονάχα προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει!

----------


## WAntilles

> Πάντως αυτό με το edit είναι πολύ σπαστικό:?
> Κάποια Howto's/FAQs, όπως π.χ. η λίστα με τα updates των Windows που έφτιαξε ο WAntilles, θέλουν συχνό edit...


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω και εγώ Porosis εδώ:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=11

----------


## dantouan

Καλοριζικο Νικολα...

----------


## ipo

Καλοτάξιδο το nickname Nikoseagle!

----------


## stavpal

> *Ενημέρωση για το edit μηνυμάτων!*
> 
> Εχουν μπεί πλέον χρονικοί περιορισμοί στην επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων:
> 
> 5 λεπτά για να μπορεί να αλλάξει ο χρήστης τον τίτλο του θέματος, απο εκεί και μετά μπορεί να τον αλλάξει μόνο moderator!2 λεπτά γιά να μπορεί να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, χωρίς να φάινεται μέσα στο μήνυμα "Edited by ..."15 για να μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, απο εκεί και μετά δεν επιτρέπεται, μόνο moderator μπορεί να κάνει edit


Η γνώμη μου
1)ε.....άντε να το δεχτώ
2)ε....οκ
3)ε....με συγχωρείτε αλλά αυτό είναι ΜΑΜΑΚΙΑ ΜΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΑΜΑΚΙΑ (δεν το είπα όπως το σκέφτηκα)! Γιατί δηλαδή να μην μπορεί κανείς να το κάνει edit αργότερα αντί να κάνει άλλο post? (εκτός αν θέλετε να γεμίζουμε τον τόπο με posts χωρίς λόγο...)
Περιμένω απάντηση!

----------


## NLS

συμφωνώ - λιγότεροι περιορισμοί - δεν είναι παιδάκια ο κόσμος... τι κακόβουλα ρε παιδιά; το πολύ πολύ να έχει 50 "edited by" και μετά αν το κάνει επίτηδες να γίνει ban

----------


## Anarki

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον stavpal για το 3ο, έλεος δηλαδή.

----------


## coftaras

Mια ηλιθια ερωτηση μπορω να κανω ?Επειδη δεν εχω συνηθηση ακομα το νεο περιβαλον,  "παραθεση" σε ενα κομματι απο ενα κειμενο πως κανω? Το quote μου βγαζει ολο το κειμενο και οχι ενα μικρο κομματι που θελω

----------


## EvilHawk

> 15 για να μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει edit το μήνυμα του, απο εκεί και μετά δεν επιτρέπεται, μόνο moderator μπορεί να κάνει edit


Αφαιρέθηκε ο συγκεκριμένος χρονικός περιορισμός , παραμένουν οι υπόλοιποι!   :Wink:

----------


## runnerma

> Mια ηλιθια ερωτηση μπορω να κανω ?Επειδη δεν εχω συνηθηση ακομα το νεο περιβαλον,  "παραθεση" σε ενα κομματι απο ενα κειμενο πως κανω? Το quote μου βγαζει ολο το κειμενο και οχι ενα μικρο κομματι που θελω


E σβήσε το υπόλοιπο... ;-)

----------


## coftaras

Το σκεφτηκα .....αλλα αυτη την δουλεια θα κανω συνεχεια ? :-D

----------


## Anarki

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13504


ahem, δεν είχα δει το συγκεκριμένο thread  :Mr. Green:  (ΟΛΕ βάλατε και το mrgreen πάλι, κορυφαιότατο smiley  :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## porosis

> Αφαιρέθηκε ο συγκεκριμένος χρονικός περιορισμός , παραμένουν οι υπόλοιποι!


Μπράβο!8)

----------


## EvilHawk

Αν και δεν μου αρέσει που αφαιρέθηκε! 
Και έχω και ισχυρό παράδειγμα για να δικαιολογήσω το γιατί! 
Υπήρξε χρήστης στο παρελθόν που χάλασε ολόκληρα threads κάνοντας edit τα μηνύματα του! 


αυτά για όσους ηθελαν απάντηση !

----------


## runnerma

Nαι ρε Evil το ξέρω κι εγώ το συμβάν, αλλά, ήταν (νομίζω), μοναδική περίπτωση...




> Υπήρξε χρήστης στο παρελθόν που χάλασε ολόκληρα threads κάνοντας edit τα μηνύματα του!


Μάλλον έσβηνε τα ίχνη του από το διαδίκτυο   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## WAntilles

> Αφαιρέθηκε ο συγκεκριμένος χρονικός περιορισμός , παραμένουν οι υπόλοιποι!


*...striking from a hidden base, have won their first victory against the evil Galactic Empire.*

Κάτι ήξερε που το έλεγε ο επικός ποιητής.  :Mr. Green:  

Σ' ευχαριστούμε EvilHawk.

Κάτω από το the full might των δίκαιων διαμαρτυριών, λυγίσατε.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Yngwiedis

> Μόλις παρατήρησα οτι το How To Port Forwarding Alcatel 510/530 που είχα φτιάξει δεν υπάρχει πια


Συγνώμη αν σας πρήζω αλλά τι έγινε το παραπάνω ;
Έχασε τον δρόμο στην μεταφορά ; Να το ξαναφτιάξω ;

----------


## EvilHawk

Οκ παιδιά!
Ενστάσεις μπορεί να έχω αλλά από ότι είδατε , ρώτησδα την γνώμη σας  και σεβάστηκα την "λαϊκή κατακραυγή" ..    :Laughing:

----------


## ΕΡΜΗΣ

=> *MODS*

Ερώτηση
Στο signature κάποιοι έχουν προσθέσει και μια εικόνα εκτός από την υπογραφή τους !! Τι πληκτρολογούμε για να εμφανιστεί η εικόνα. Βάζω π.χ [img]www.foufoutos.gr/foufoutos.gif[/img] και δεν μου εμφανίζεται η εικόνα !!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Συγνώμη αν σας πρήζω αλλά τι έγινε το παραπάνω ;
> Έχασε τον δρόμο στην μεταφορά ; Να το ξαναφτιάξω ;


Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχει? Δεν σβήστηκε τίποτα , μονάχα το import δεν διατήρησε τα sticky και πρέπει να τα βρούμε ένα ένα!

----------


## dantouan

"Ο αετος πεθαινει στον αερα".....  :Smile:

----------


## Yngwiedis

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ. Εντάξει τότε.
Κάτσε να το βρω και να σου πω το URL για να το κάνεις πάλι sticky...

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Έτσι μπράβο τόσα  :Arrow:  ωρθωγραφικά  :Mr. Green:   λάθη κάνω να μην μπορώ να κάνω edit  :Embarassed:

----------


## EvilHawk

> "Ο αετος πεθαινει στον αερα".....


Ιέραξ αγαπητέ ουχί αετός!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yngwiedis

Μετά από 24 σελίδες ( και πολλά πολλαπλά topics ) βρήκα το How To μου.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10189
Sticky please  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Οκ done! Σας παρακαλώ να με ενημερώνεται με pm αν συναντήσετε άλλο thread που να ήταν πριν sticky & τώρα όχι!

----------


## kubiak

*dantouan <- teaser !!!*

----------


## terper

Είμαι κατά του χρονικού περιορισμού στην επεξεργασία μηνύματος. Προτείνω να είναι υποχρεωτική η αναγραφή λόγου - αν είναι δυνατό τεχνικά σε κάθε τροποποίηση και όχι να τροποποιείτα η αιτιολογία σε κάθε ενημέρωση - ώστε να υπάρχει σαφές Follow up του μηνύματος.

Έχω διορθώσει αμέτρητες φορές ορθογραφικά και συντακτικά μου λάθη μετά από μία και δύο ημέρες όταν τυχαίνει να ξαναδιαβάζω τα μηνύματα μου, ή έχω ενημερώσει πληροφορίες που τροποποιήθηκαν με την πάροδο του χρόνου. 

Φοβάμαι ότι με τον περιορισμό της επεξεργασίας θα οδηγηθούμε σε μία Κοινότητα με κακή ποιότητα γλώσσας που θα βρίθει από συντακτικα ορθογραφικά και νοηματικά σφάλματα.
Και εντέλλει πιθανόν να γεμίσουμε με περισσότερα ανούσια επεξηγηματικά μηνύματα που θα έρχονται να καλύψουν - εξηγήσουν αυτό που μια απλή διόρθωση θα καταστούσε σαφές.

----------


## EvilHawk

> .... Προτείνω να είναι υποχρεωτική η αναγραφή λόγου - αν είναι δυνατό τεχνικά σε κάθε τροποποίηση και όχι να τροποποιείτα η αιτιολογία σε κάθε ενημέρωση - ώστε να υπάρχει σαφές Follow up του μηνύματος.


Υπάρχει πεδίο που ο καθένας μπορεί να συμπληρώσει με σχόλια γιαι τον λόγο της επεξεργασίας του μηνύματος!

----------


## McAli

> Mια ηλιθια ερωτηση μπορω να κανω ?Επειδη δεν εχω συνηθηση ακομα το νεο περιβαλον, "παραθεση" σε ενα κομματι απο ενα κειμενο πως κανω? Το quote μου βγαζει ολο το κειμενο και οχι ενα μικρο κομματι που θελω


Πατάς το "παράθεση" στη γρήγορη απάντηση,μετά copy/paste το μέρος του μηνύματος που θες να συμπεριλάβεις στο δικό σου, και μετά ξαναπατάς "παράθεση".

----------


## McAli

Πρόβλημα στο "Γρήγορη Επιλογή Στυλ" όταν διαλέγω το "Adslgr".....To background βγαίνει όπως το παλιό, αλλά το αριστερό πλαίσιο βγαίνει "ξεκάρδωτα" on top από οτιδήποτε άλλο.....επίσης το "Online Χρήστες" πάνω αριστερά μου φαίνεται δε λειτουργεί. Αντίθετα μιά χαρά βλέπω τους χρήστες κάτω από την γρήγορη απάντηση.

Βέβαια όλα αυτά μπορεί να τα ξέρετε ήδη, αλλά τέλος πάντων, τα έγραψα και εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Για να δούμε τι παίζει με την επιλογή:
> 
> Πίνακας Ελέγχου -> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -> Προεπιλεγμένο χρονικό όριο προβολής θεμάτων
> 
> Νομίζω ότι αυτή η επιλογή επηρεάζει το κουμπί Νέα Μηνύματα
> 
> 
> 
> Ότι και να επιλέξω όταν είμαι συνδεμένος με το λογαριασμό μου βγάζει ότι θέλει αυτό.


Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.  :Exclamation:  
Όσο ψάχνω βρίσκω συνεχώς καλούδια, τώρα δεν μένει παρά να τα εκμεταλλευτούμε.
Άξιζε πραγματικά η αλλαγή. 
 :Wink:

----------


## WaVe

Με γεια το forum, vb rulez  :Wink:

----------


## coftaras

> Πατάς το "παράθεση" στη γρήγορη απάντηση,μετά copy/paste το μέρος του μηνύματος που θες να συμπεριλάβεις στο δικό σου, και μετά ξαναπατάς "παράθεση".


Sorry αλλα στην "γρηγορη απαντηση" δεν υπαρχει το "παραθεση".Τοσο ηλιθος ειμαι που δεν το καταλαβαινω

----------


## McAli

> Sorry αλλα στην "γρηγορη απαντηση" δεν υπαρχει το "παραθεση".Τοσο ηλιθος ειμαι που δεν το καταλαβαινω


Yπάρχει δίπλα στο υπογραμμισμένο U.....

----------


## wintech2003

Ουτε εμένα έχει Παράθεση.
Μήπως θέλει κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση στο Προφιλ?

----------


## Νικαετός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά . Αλλά μάλλον στράβωσε ο γιαλός ipo 

(- 1800 post  :Drowned:   πρέπει να είναι κάποιου είδους ρεκόρ  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## coftaras

> Yπάρχει δίπλα στο υπογραμμισμένο U.....


Πιστεψε το δεν υπαρχει πουθενα

----------


## PReD

> Δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει , το βρίσκεται σκόπιμο?
> Υπάρχουν και οι υπογραφές!



Δεν ξέρω για τους υπόλοιπους πάντως εμένα θα μου άρεζε πάρα πολύ...

Στο κάτω κάτω γιατί οχι?

----------


## wintech2003

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά . Αλλά μάλλον στράβωσε ο γιαλός ipo 
> 
> (- 1800 post   πρέπει να είναι κάποιου είδους ρεκόρ    )


Τώρα ξέρουμε που τα έκανες όλα...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## runnerma

Εδώ στον κόκκινο κύκλο....

1.

----------


## wintech2003

Καλα τα έλεγα.. πρεπει λοιπον να ενεργοποιήσουμε το WUSIWYG από τον Πίνακα Ελέγχου  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Βρε παιδιά υπάρχει παράθεση LOL !!  δίπλα από τα bold, italic kai Underline !

----------


## runnerma

*Nikoseagle*, βλέπω ότι τα posts όσο πάνε και μειώνονται....

μήπως το βάλανε στην αντίστροφη μέτρηση???lol

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Πιστεψε το δεν υπαρχει πουθενα


Πίνακας ελέγχου -> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -> Διάφορες επιλογές -> Επιλογή τύπου επεξεργαστή κειμένου 



Και διαλέγεις την επιλογή:

Βελτιωμένη Έκδοση – Πλήρης WYSINYG Επεξεργασία

----------


## McAli

Μήπως ο φίλος δεν έχει ενεργοποιήσει το WUSIWYG για την δημιουργία μηνυμάτων;

Φίλε πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού σου....κάπου ,κάτω κάτω είναι η παραπάνω επιλογή για πιο "πλούσια" μηνύματα.....
Just guessing

----------


## coftaras

> Μήπως ο φίλος δεν έχει ενεργοποιήσει το WUSIWYG για την δημιουργία μηνυμάτων;
> 
> Φίλε πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού σου....κάπου ,κάτω κάτω είναι η παραπάνω επιλογή για πιο "πλούσια" μηνύματα.....
> Just guessing


Τhanks.Το βρηκα .Τωρα ειναι ολα ΟΚ

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τώρα ξέρουμε που τα έκανες όλα...


Eμ , αφού στα άλλα υπάρχουν άλλοι περισσότερο ειδικοί ... κάθε φορά που μπαίνω κατεβαίνουν κατά 100 και βάλε  :whiteflag:   . Φαίνεται τα κόβετε λίγα λίγα επειδή είπα για το ..έμφραγμα  :Arrow Down:   :Arrow Down:  .  Τα τελευταία 100 πως έπεσαν ? Το μεσημέρι ήταν 525 ,αν θυμάμαι καλά . Anyway , δεν τρέχει και τίποτα   :Deer:  , μερικές ...μέρες (μήνες ?) από την ζωή μου ήταν LOL .

----------


## ipo

Nikoseagle, ίσως φταίει το ότι λείπουν θέματα. Τα μπαινοβγάζουν στο forum. Π.χ. δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω το θέμα "review USR 9106" του sdikr. Ήταν στο ADSL hardware απ ό,τι θυμάμαι και ήταν sticky, κάτω από το "how to 9106".

----------


## odd

Παιδιά τι θα γίνει με τα παλιά avatars; Θα γίνουν import απο τη προηγούμενη βάση δεδ. γιατί δεν βρίσκω πουθενά στο σκληρό μου το avatar μου.

Θέλω το avvvaaatarrr μουυυυυυυυ  :Sad:

----------


## KyR-X

WayBack machine, βρίσκεις μια παλιότερη έκδοση του adslgr κάνεις browse και βρίσκεις το avatar.  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> *Nikoseagle*, βλέπω ότι τα posts όσο πάνε και μειώνονται....
> 
> μήπως το βάλανε στην αντίστροφη μέτρηση???lol


Ναι , πραγματικά , αφού σκέφτομαι να μην ποστάρω για να μην ...κατέβουν κι άλλο  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## PReD

Κάτι "έπαθε" το -Τι ακούτε-

Βγάλτε τα εντελώς ρε παιδιά...

Δεν εξυπηρετούν και τίποτα...

Και να είχαν κάποιο νόημα μετά απο την ιστορία αυτή ξεφτιλίστηκε η υπόθεση...

----------


## McAli

> Και να είχαν κάποιο νόημα μετά απο την ιστορία αυτή ξεφτιλίστηκε η υπόθεση...


με τέτοιο avatar σε περίμενα με πιο πολύ χιούμορ

----------


## PReD

Το χιούμορ μερικές φορές μπορεί να είναι πολύ ειδικό και περίεργο...

Μπορεί να μην πιάνεις εσύ το δικό μου...  :Wink: 

Πάντως δεν είπα και τίποτα...
Και ειδικότερα, δεν αναφέρομαι σε κανένα ώστε να έχω παρεξηγήσει το humor του...

Απλώς εξέφρασα (μπορεί και να μην έπρεπε... δεν μου πέφτει και λόγος) την αρνητική μου στάση σε όλο το πράγμα γιατί δεν βλέπω να εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτα, αντιθέτως μάλιστα!

Sorry for the inconvenience and for any missunderstandings that I might have caused...

No harm done and no problem here!  :Very Happy: 

[and by the way, Fukamurasaki rocks :P ]

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε λίγο υπομονή ?    :Sad:

----------


## stavpal

Αυτό με τα posts είναι πολύ παράξενο. Πριν (χθές) όταν ανέβηκε το φόρουμ είχα 369ποστς, σήμερα 212 και τώρα 200 και κατεβαίνει....σε λίγο θα πάνε αρνητικά lol

edit: ουπς, ανεβαίνει πάλι 201

----------


## McAli

μα γιατί πάλι στα "νέα μηνύματα" μου βγάζει μόνο 14????Αφού το έχω ρυθμίσει να μου βγάζει των τελευταίων 2 ημερών !!

----------


## sdikr

Αν και δεν πρόλαβα να βάλω τον ψήφο μου, ειμαι και εγώ εναντίων του 15min.

Απο την αλλη (μιας και το vbuletin rocks!)  μπορουν να μπούν δικαιώματα ανα νήμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, που σημαίνει οτι μπορείς πχ να δώσεις δικαίωμα σε αυτόν που έκανε το how to να το κάνει edit, αλλά να μην έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει edit σε άλλα μηνυματά του έξω απο το How to.

Και μια ερώτηση ελαφρώς άσχετη με το θέμα, σε μερικά how to χαθήκαν οι εικόνες, αυτό σημαίνει οτι χαθηκαν εντελώς;

----------


## EvilHawk

*Αγαπητοί κυρίες & κύριοι που με τοση αγωνία μετράτε τα posts , δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε λιγάκι υπομόνή να μεταφερθούν τα threads στις ανάλογες κατηγορίες, να σβηστούν 2πλα & πολλαπλά posts απο την εποχή των sql errors κλπ κλπ ??*  :Evil:

----------


## sdikr

Να πρίξω και εγω λίγο, με τις εικόνες τι γίνεται;  θα μπούνε όπως ήταν παλιά ή θα πρέπει να τις ανεβάσουμε ξανά ή να αλλάξουμε τα image tags;

----------


## McAli

*evilhawk*, γιατί μου λέει ότι έκανα τελευταία επίσκεψη πριν μία ώρα,ενώ το site το έχω στον browser από το μεσημέρι;...Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να....


> μα γιατί πάλι στα "νέα μηνύματα" μου βγάζει μόνο 14????Αφού το έχω ρυθμίσει να μου βγάζει των τελευταίων 2 ημερών !!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Να πρίξω και εγω λίγο, με τις εικόνες τι γίνεται;  θα μπούνε όπως ήταν παλιά ή θα πρέπει να τις ανεβάσουμε ξανά ή να αλλάξουμε τα image tags;



Δεν ξέρω ακόμα βρε Σπύρο, το παλεύουμε!

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω ακόμα βρε Σπύρο, το παλεύουμε!


ok θα περιμένω,  αν χρειαστεί έχω κρατημένα μερικά σωσμένα στον υπολογιστή σε html μορφη να τα ξανα βάλω αν είναι

----------


## terper

> Υπάρχει πεδίο που ο καθένας μπορεί να συμπληρώσει με σχόλια γιαι τον λόγο της επεξεργασίας του μηνύματος!


Το έχω ήδη εντοπίσει και χρησιμοποιήσει με περισσή παρρησία...

*Edit 1:* Και στον λόγο γράφω - επειδή θέλω, και όχι επειδή πρέπει - "συμπλήρωση μηνύματος"

*Edit 2:* Και στο λόγο διαγράφω ότι είχα πριν γράψει. Η προηγούμενη παρατήρηση μου χάνεται και δεν υποχρεούμαι να δώσω νεότερη...

*Edit 3:* Και στον λόγο γράφω "επαναφορά σημειώσεων περι της τροποποίησης". Μόνο η τελευταία μου αιτία εμφανίζεται και μόνο επειδή εγώ επέλεξα να δώσω τιμή στο πεδίο...

Αυτό που προτείνω είναι υποχρεωτικός λόγος σε κάθε αλλαγή και ιστορικό όλων των αιτιάσεων. Επισημαίνω όμως και πάλι ότι δεν γνωρίζω αν και πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες, δώστε την ελευθερία να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε και σε ΑΥΤΟΥΣ που τη καταχράστηκαν, σε ΑΥΤΟΥΣ κόψτε τους το ... χρόνο  :Mr. Green:  Αυτό με το περιορισμό είναι IHMO κακή επιλογή. Εγώ κάνω ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ edit στα μηνύματά μου, πάντα προς το πιο αστείο, το πιο ευγενικό και το πιο σαφές. Δεν θέλω να έχω το «άγχος» ότι πρέπει να το κάνω σε 5 λεπτά, ούτε τη «δέσμευση» ότι δεν θα μπορώ να το σβήσω. Βάλτε περιορισμό να μην μπορείς να αλλάξεις πάνω από 10 μηνύματα την ώρα, ή να σβύσεις πάνω από 10 μηνύματα την ώρα.

Αν γίνεται πάντα. Αν δεν γίνεται, προτείνω να το αφήσετε όπως ήταν στη παλιά έκδοση.

----------


## KyR-X

Αν το script το επιτρέπει θα μπορούσαν να έχουν 24ωρο όριο για editing σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες που απο τη θεματολογία τους μπορεί να γίνουν ευτράπελα.

Επίσης με προβληματίζει οτι στα προηγούμενα scripts που χρησιμοποιούσε το adslgr δεν μπορεί να γίνει integration στο VBuletin όπως φαίνεται. Αν το VBuletin  δεν είναι userfriendly τότε αποκλείωνται οι χρήσεις news feeds, άλλου πιο αποδοτικού news interface και άλλων components επέκτασης πρόσβαση σε ftp server που πιθανών να σχεδιάζεται για το μέλλον. Πιο πολλύ με υποβάθμιση μοιάζει παρά με αναβάθμιση. Επίσης δεν είναι ντροπή να ζητήσεις τη βοήθεια άλλων αν δεν έχεις χρόνο να καταφέρεις κάτι μόνος σου.

----------


## Νικαετός

Evil σε πρήξαμε ελαφρώς ,(έως βαρέως θα έλεγα) , αλλά είμαστε ανυπόμονοι LOL . 

Αναγνωρίζουμε όμως ,ότι πέφτει overtime , που πάει καπνός. Άντε και μία ερώτηση και από έμένα . Smiles στην γρήγορη απάντηση θα μπουν ? Ή μόνο στον άλλο επεξεργαστή ?

----------


## porosis

ftp server ;; :Shocked: 
Που κολλάει;

----------


## KyR-X

Definitions of FTP Server on the Web:

    An FTP Server is a software application run on a computer host, using the File Transfer Protocol. An FTP Server may be used to host computer files. Web browsers interact with FTP Servers and may be used to retrieve computer files (ie. downloading).

----------


## porosis

Εμμ, με το forum που κολλάει;  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dantouan

> Definitions of FTP Server on the Web:
> 
>     An FTP Server is a software application run on a computer host, using the File Transfer Protocol. An FTP Server may be used to host computer files. Web browsers interact with FTP Servers and may be used to retrieve computer files (ie. downloading).


Thanks a lot for your info KyR-X  :Smile:

----------


## dantouan

> Και μια ερώτηση ελαφρώς άσχετη με το θέμα, σε μερικά how to χαθήκαν οι εικόνες, αυτό σημαίνει οτι χαθηκαν εντελώς;


Το ψαχνουμε παιδια λιγο υπομονη...

----------


## KyR-X

Πάντα χαίρομαι οταν βοηθώ τους άλλους να μάθουν κάτι χρήσιμο. :P

----------


## KyR-X

Οχι τίποτα άλλο επειδή βαριέμαι θα ήθελα να δώσεις μερικές ιδέες απο τι πρόκειται να μπεί για να κατεβάσω ενα VBuletin και αν αρχίσω να πετάω scripts απάνω κι αν βγεί κάτι καλό μπορεί να γλιτώσεις και χρόνο.  :Wink:

----------


## dantouan

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την αφιλοκερδη προσφορα σου....  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## KyR-X

Πριν ανακαλυφθεί το Open Source ανακαλύφθηκε το Open Community..  :Razz: 

(εισάγω καινά δαιμόνια)  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Smiles στην γρήγορη απάντηση θα μπουν ? Ή μόνο στον άλλο επεξεργαστή ?


 οταν θα τελειώσει η κεντρική σελίδα & το forum θα φτιαχτούν και αυτά!

----------


## dantouan

Μετα την παρατηρηση σου αυτη αναγκαζομαι να επαναφερω το παλιο μου avatar...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

(Για να ξορκισω τα δαιμονια... :P)

----------


## KyR-X

Αχαχα!  :Laughing: 

O Spock πάντως εντυπωσιάστηκε!  :Razz:

----------


## lazar

Πολύ σπουδαία η αλλαγή που έγινε. Εύγε σε όσους δούλεψαν γι' αυτήν.

Όμως...

γιατί από 4.700 μηνύματα στο παλίό υποβιβάστηκα στα λίγα... 2.300;

----------


## dantouan

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13483

----------


## WAntilles

> Όμως...
> 
> γιατί από 4.700 μηνύματα στο παλίό υποβιβάστηκα στα λίγα... 2.300;


Κόπηκαν τα πολυτονικά.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## blend

Εκανε περικοπές η ....κυβέρνηση!!  :Sad:  

Που χάθηκες βρε Λαζ;;

Τώρα που σου γράφω θά έχει λυθεί η απορία σου...

Πέρνα απο ...Καλαμπόκα... 8-)

----------


## lazar

Ἐν τῇ ζωῇ τό πολυτονικόν... ὅπως βλέπετε καί μέ ὑπογεγραμμένην!

Δουλειές, blendy-boy, δουλειές...

Θά εἶμαι ἐκτός Ἀθηνῶν. Καλή μᾶσα εὔχομαι.

----------


## terper

Πιθανόν να σκεφθείτε, πάντα αν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό να επανέλθουν και κάποια πεδία στο ατομικό προφίλ των μελών στα οποία δηλώναμε Πάροχο και ταχύτητα πρόσβασης, τύπο δρομολογητή - μόντεμ κλπ...

----------


## ipo

> Πιθανόν να σκεφθείτε, πάντα αν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό να επανέλθουν και κάποια πεδία στο ατομικό προφίλ των μελών στα οποία δηλώναμε Πάροχο και ταχύτητα πρόσβασης, τύπο δρομολογητή - μόντεμ κλπ...


Κι εμένα μου άρεσαν αυτά.

Επίσης, συμφωνώ με τον Nikoseagle, για την τοποθέτηση smiles στη γρήγορη απάντηση. Θα ήθελα αυτό με την κιθάρα (όχι την ηλεκτρική).
 :whiteflag: 

Ας μην νιώθουν πίεση οι administrators με την ανυπομονησία μας. Γνωρίζουμε ότι κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν.

----------


## lazar

Κι εδώ γιατί μετράνε τα posts; Γιατί στις "Ανακοινώσεις" και στο "Η γνώμη σας" και όχι στο "Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα..", όπου πολλά θέματα μόνον χαλαρά δεν είναι;

Στο εξής θα ποστάρω μόνον σε ενότητες με points  :Dollar:

----------


## dantouan

Θα το κοιταξουμε παλι το θεμα πάιδια...

----------


## lazar

Κάνω test στα smilies

----------


## lazar

Α... δεν υπάρχει.

υπάρχει όμως αυτό  :Razz: 
Κι αυτό  :Key: 

Α ναι  :Mr. Green: 

Στην απάντηση δεν εμφανίζονται τα εικονίδια και τα βάζω με κείμενο

Μμμμ...

----------


## wizardsl

Μιας και έχω κ εγώ vb3.0.6 στο site μου, προτείνω να κατεβάσετε το vbarcade από το vbulletin.org. Λέει αρκετά. 

Πάντως το συσκεκριμένο software είναι το καλυτερο που υπάρχει. Καλή συνέχεια στο adslgr.com!

----------


## Wolverine

Η απόφαση έχει ληφθεί με γνώμονα πολλούς παράγοντες. Και είναι για το καλό του site γενικότερα. Τώρα οι όποιες αντιδράσεις είναι πιστεύω λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενες, αλλά τι να γίνει έτσι είναι κάποια πράγματα. Και προσωπικά απειλές του στιλ από εδώ και στο εξής θα ποστάρω μόνο στα θέματα που προσμετρούνται οι απαντήσεις είναι τουλάχιστον γελοίες. Αυτά είναι απειλές επιπέδου δημοτικού “κυρία κυρία ο Γιαννάκης μου έφαγε την σοκολάτα κάντε τον ντα”. Πότε θα συνειδητοποιήσουν μερικοί ότι εδώ δεν είναι παιδική χαρά αλλά μια κοινότητα ατόμων που η ελευθερία του ενός σταματά εκεί που ξεκινά η ελευθερία του άλλου. Συγνώμη αλλά το θέμα έχει ξεφτιλιστεί. Κάθε αλλαγή που γίνετε πρέπει να απολογούμαστε κιόλας. Δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν τηρούνται ούτε οι βασικοί κανόνες ευγένειας. Προσωπικά είμαι πλέον στο αμήν με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση. Δηλαδή τι θα γίνεται από εδώ και πέρα μια ομάδα χρηστών θα εκβιάζει ολόκληρο το site των 6500 εγγεγραμμένων και δεν ξέρω και γω πόσων άλλων του το επισκέπτονται καθημερινά; Που είναι ο σεβασμός προς τους υπολοίπους;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πιθανόν να σκεφθείτε, πάντα αν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό να επανέλθουν και κάποια πεδία στο ατομικό προφίλ των μελών στα οποία δηλώναμε Πάροχο και ταχύτητα πρόσβασης, τύπο δρομολογητή - μόντεμ κλπ...


Θα είναι έτοιμα το απογευματάκι!   :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> => *MODS*
> 
> Ερώτηση
> Στο signature κάποιοι έχουν προσθέσει και μια εικόνα εκτός από την υπογραφή τους !! Τι πληκτρολογούμε για να εμφανιστεί η εικόνα. Βάζω π.χ [img]www.foufoutos.gr/foufoutos.gif[/img] και δεν μου εμφανίζεται η εικόνα !!



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php?  :Wink:  
Εχει γίνει καλη δουλειά στίς συχνές ερωτήσεις , και φυσικά στα ελληνικά!

----------


## porosis

:Shocked:  :Twisted Evil:  :Mr. Green: 

Για να δούμε!!!!!!!!!
 :Death:  :Camera:  :Airplane Jet: 
 :Deer:  :Star:  :Key:

----------


## EvilHawk

Για να μπορώ να τα παρακολουθώ καλύτερα, εκανε merge όλα τα threads τα σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση του adslgr ! Θα σας παρακαλούσα να μην ανοίγετε καινούργια σχετικά θέματα!

----------


## NLS

το ρύθμισα να μην έχει τη βλακεία "feature" του να ΜΗ στέλνει email για τα threads που παρακολουθώ (αλλιώς ΤΙ παρακολουθώ αν ΔΕΝ παίρνω email) και πάλι δεν έχω λάβει κανένα email

άλλοι λαμβάνουν;

γενικά μου φαίνεται ότι κατά καιρούς χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις που του έχω βάλει

----------


## NLS

άλλο θέμα, σχετικό με το φόρουμ, άσχετο με το ΝΕΟ software:

ρε παιδιά sticky και ατελείωτα thread για μένα είναι πράγματα που δεν πάνε μαζί... το φόρουμ έχει γίνει χαοτικό, έχω πχ. μια ερώτηση "ποιό P2P προτίνετε" ή "πως σετάρω το τάδε"... κάποιοι (που δεν θα απαντήσουν με ένα γλυκανάλατο "να κάνεις search" κλπ. μπορεί να δώσουν 2-3-4 link που λένε για το Χ θέμα μου... ΕΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ που εκεί μπορεί να εννοείς 2-3-4 thread των 20 και 40 σελίδων... ρε παιδιά αυτό δεν έχει ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξία και νόημα... πρέπει να έχεις γαμώ τους ελεύθερους χρόνους... ένα how το πρέπει να είναι στεγνό και ΑΝ κάτι νέο αξίζει να μπει, να αλλάζει το original post όχι να πρέπει ο κάθε ένας να ψάχνει τα ΑΠΕΙΡΑ για να βρει πχ. μια γραμμή που ήταν αυτό που τον ενδιέφερε... ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ

----------


## EvilHawk

> άλλο θέμα, σχετικό με το φόρουμ, άσχετο με το ΝΕΟ software:
> 
> ρε παιδιά sticky και ατελείωτα thread για μένα είναι πράγματα που δεν πάνε μαζί... το φόρουμ έχει γίνει χαοτικό, έχω πχ. μια ερώτηση "ποιό P2P προτίνετε" ή "πως σετάρω το τάδε"... κάποιοι (που δεν θα απαντήσουν με ένα γλυκανάλατο "να κάνεις search" κλπ. μπορεί να δώσουν 2-3-4 link που λένε για το Χ θέμα μου... ΕΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ που εκεί μπορεί να εννοείς 2-3-4 thread των 20 και 40 σελίδων... ρε παιδιά αυτό δεν έχει ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξία και νόημα... πρέπει να έχεις γαμώ τους ελεύθερους χρόνους... ένα how το πρέπει να είναι στεγνό και ΑΝ κάτι νέο αξίζει να μπει, να αλλάζει το original post όχι να πρέπει ο κάθε ένας να ψάχνει τα ΑΠΕΙΡΑ για να βρει πχ. μια γραμμή που ήταν αυτό που τον ενδιέφερε... ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ


O τρόπος εμφάνισης και δημοσιεύσεις των How To θα αλλάξει ριζικά μόλις τελειώσει η μπόρα!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> το ρύθμισα να μην έχει τη βλακεία "feature" του να ΜΗ στέλνει email για τα threads που παρακολουθώ (αλλιώς ΤΙ παρακολουθώ αν ΔΕΝ παίρνω email) και πάλι δεν έχω λάβει κανένα email
> 
> άλλοι λαμβάνουν;
> 
> γενικά μου φαίνεται ότι κατά καιρούς χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις που του έχω βάλει


Εγώ έχω τρελαθεί στα mail. Και το ρύθμισα στο:
Καθημερινή ειδοποίηση μέσω …..
Είναι καλό στέλνει ανασκόπηση όλης της μέρας  :Electric Guitar:

----------


## McAli

> ....δεν θα απαντήσουν με ένα γλυκανάλατο "να κάνεις search" κλπ.......





> ΕΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ που εκεί μπορεί να εννοείς 2-3-4 thread των 20 και 40 σελίδων... ρε παιδιά αυτό δεν έχει ΣΟΒΑΡΗ αξία και νόημα... πρέπει να έχεις γαμώ τους ελεύθερους χρόνους... ένα how το πρέπει να είναι στεγνό και ΑΝ κάτι νέο αξίζει να μπει, να αλλάζει το original post όχι να πρέπει ο κάθε ένας να ψάχνει τα ΑΠΕΙΡΑ για να βρει πχ. μια γραμμή που ήταν αυτό που τον ενδιέφερε...


Ε αν δεν κάνει search και για την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια για το ένα modem, και το άλλο πρόγραμμα,τότε καταλήγουμε στην κατάσταση που περιέγραψες. Αφού λοιπόν συμφωνούμε, δεν νομίζω ότι η συμβουλή "χρησιμοποίησε την αναζήτηση" είναι και τόσο "γλυκανάλατη"....

Επιπλέον νομίζω αν καταφέρεις εσύ να φτιάξεις ένα How-to για κάτι, και νομίζεις ότι δεν χρειάζεται *καμία* προσθήκη ή συμπλήρωση μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα, και να ζητήσεις από τα παιδιά να το κλειδώσουν και να το κάνουν sticky.

Λάθος;

----------


## No_MeRcY

Test  :Smile:   :Very Happy:  :P  :Lips Sealed:   :Sad:

----------


## lazar

> Η απόφαση έχει ληφθεί με γνώμονα πολλούς παράγοντες. Και είναι για το καλό του site γενικότερα. Τώρα οι όποιες αντιδράσεις είναι πιστεύω λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενες, αλλά τι να γίνει έτσι είναι κάποια πράγματα. Και προσωπικά απειλές του στιλ από εδώ και στο εξής θα ποστάρω μόνο στα θέματα που προσμετρούνται οι απαντήσεις είναι τουλάχιστον γελοίες. Αυτά είναι απειλές επιπέδου δημοτικού “κυρία κυρία ο Γιαννάκης μου έφαγε την σοκολάτα κάντε τον ντα”. Πότε θα συνειδητοποιήσουν μερικοί ότι εδώ δεν είναι παιδική χαρά αλλά μια κοινότητα ατόμων που η ελευθερία του ενός σταματά εκεί που ξεκινά η ελευθερία του άλλου. Συγνώμη αλλά το θέμα έχει ξεφτιλιστεί. Κάθε αλλαγή που γίνετε πρέπει να απολογούμαστε κιόλας. Δεν είναι έτσι. Δεν τηρούνται ούτε οι βασικοί κανόνες ευγένειας. Προσωπικά είμαι πλέον στο αμήν με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση. Δηλαδή τι θα γίνεται από εδώ και πέρα μια ομάδα χρηστών θα εκβιάζει ολόκληρο το site των 6500 εγγεγραμμένων και δεν ξέρω και γω πόσων άλλων του το επισκέπτονται καθημερινά; Που είναι ο σεβασμός προς τους υπολοίπους;


Τι να κάνουμε, wolverine; Δεν πρόλαβα να βρω πώς μπαίνουν τα smilies. Άλλωστε τόσον καιρό που συμμετέχω στο adslgr, δεν πίστευα ότι δεν θα καταλάβεις πως αστειεύομαι. Λες να με ενδιαφέρει πόσα post έχω, έχεις ή έχει κάποιος άλλος; Μα..., να πρέπει να απολογούμαι και για τα αστεία...

----------


## lazar

Από search πώς πάει; Δίνω αναζήτηση για 'tft', ή 'TFT' και επιστρέφει ότι δεν βρήκε τίποτα, ενώ υπάρχει πρόσφατο θέμα σχετικό, με την λέξη TFT στο τίτλο.

----------


## kubiak

πως γίνεται στο link "νέα μηνύματα" να μου εμφανίζει μία λίστα με όλα τα μηνύματα χωρίς να τα χωρίζει σε σελίδες;

----------


## NLS

τώρα μου χάθηκε από τον πίνακα ελέγχου και η λίστα με τα θέματα που παρακολουθώ πλην ενός (αυτού εδώ) - πριν 15 λεπτά είχε 4-5 θέματα η λίστα

γκρρρ

----------


## chatasos

> τώρα μου χάθηκε από τον πίνακα ελέγχου και η λίστα με τα θέματα που παρακολουθώ πλην ενός (αυτού εδώ) - πριν 15 λεπτά είχε 4-5 θέματα η λίστα
> 
> γκρρρ


Το ίδιο έγινε και σε μένα...χτες.

----------


## NLS

εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω ακόμα λάβει κανένα μέιλ ενώ προφανώς (πχ. εδώ) έχουμε νέα post

----------


## McAli

> Από search πώς πάει; Δίνω αναζήτηση για 'tft', ή 'TFT' και επιστρέφει ότι δεν βρήκε τίποτα, ενώ υπάρχει πρόσφατο θέμα σχετικό, με την λέξη TFT στο τίτλο.


"Οι παρακάτω λέξεις είναι είτε πολύ κοινές, πολύ μεγάλες ,ή πολύ μικρές και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην αναζήτησή σας : TFT"
Δεν είναι ότι δεν λειτουργεί η αναζήτηση, απλά η λέξη είναι πολύ μικρή.

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου! Καλυτερα ηταν παλια. Ελπιζω να του αλλαξετε την εμφανιση γιατι αυτο το theme ειναι πολυ σπαστικο. Επισης δεν ταιριαζει το theme του forum με αυτο της αρχικης σελιδας. Ειναι σαν τη μερα με τη νυχτα. Εγω θα προτεινα να το ξανασχεδιασετε το site αλλα οχι με vBulletin αλλα με vbAdvanced (portal system ειναι μαζι με το vBulletin).

----------


## dantouan

Για τα smiles δειτε και λιγο αυτο το post παιδια...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13571

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εμενα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου! Καλυτερα ηταν παλια. Ελπιζω να του αλλαξετε την εμφανιση γιατι αυτο το theme ειναι πολυ σπαστικο. Επισης δεν ταιριαζει το theme του forum με αυτο της αρχικης σελιδας. Ειναι σαν τη μερα με τη νυχτα. Εγω θα προτεινα να το ξανασχεδιασετε το site αλλα οχι με vBulletin αλλα με vbAdvanced (portal system ειναι μαζι με το vBulletin).


Μήν βιάζεστε! 

Και το vbAdvanced έχουμε υπόψη μας & άλλα addons για portal! 
θα βάλουμε αυτό που μας εξυπηρετεί πιο πολύ και που ταιριάζει σε αυτά που έχουμε υπόψη μας να κάνουμε!

Εξάλλου τίποτα απο αυτά που βλέπετε δεν είναι οριστικό! 

Οι καλλιτέχνες του forum & ο Νεκτάριος αυτά δουλεύουν!   :Smile:

----------


## runnerma

Ως προς την λειτουργικότητα το forum είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερο από το παλιό.
Όσο αφορά την εμφάνιση πιστέυω ότι μόλις φτιαχτούν τα skins για το vbulletin καθώς και  η αρχική σελίδα του site, θα είναι perfect.
Αν και εμένα προσωπικά το bookmark μου είναι τα νέα μυνήματα και στην πρώτη σελίδα σπάνια μπαίνω. 

Στην ουσία αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η λειτουργικότητα, η ταχύτητα και τα features από το συγκεκριμένο site-forum

----------


## zaranero

Τωρα που το συνηθισα ειναι μια χαρα.
Αυτο που μου αρεσει περισσοτερο? Η ταχυτητα  :Cool:

----------


## Hetfield

> Οι καλλιτέχνες του forum & ο Νεκτάριος αυτά δουλεύουν!


Ελπιζω να ισχυει παντως οτι το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει. Ας περιμενουμε λοιπον.

----------


## tvelocity

Πια αλλαγή; Αφου δεν έχει τελιώσει, πώς εκφέρεις γνώμη;!;  :Shocked:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Από search πώς πάει; Δίνω αναζήτηση για 'tft', ή 'TFT' και επιστρέφει ότι δεν βρήκε τίποτα, ενώ υπάρχει πρόσφατο θέμα σχετικό, με την λέξη TFT στο τίτλο.
> 			
> 		
> 
> "Οι παρακάτω λέξεις είναι είτε πολύ κοινές, πολύ μεγάλες ,ή πολύ μικρές και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στην αναζήτησή σας : TFT"
> Δεν είναι ότι δεν λειτουργεί η αναζήτηση, απλά η λέξη είναι πολύ μικρή.


Οντως έτσι είναι είναι μικρή η λέξη που εδωσες για αναζήτηση!
Αλλα υπήρχε πρόβλημα με παλαιότερα μηνύματα και γιαυτό γίνονται rebuild τα search indexes!

----------


## Kazaboubou13

Όταν σταθεροποιηθούν τα πράγαματα τότε μόνο θα μπορούμε να εκφέρουμε ολοκληρωμένη άποψη....πάντως για να είμαι ειλικρίνης δεν με χάλαγε όπως ήταν και προηγουμένως.

----------


## Cafeeine

Βρε παιδιά αφού ακόμα το φόρουμ δεν έχει προσαρμοστεί. Ακόμα το λογκο του βι-μπουλετεν (πως τα μιλάω τα παπιϊκα!) έχει. Αν κρίνω απο την προσαρμοστικότητα του νέου script, μπορούμε να έχουμε όλα όσα θέλουμε.

----------


## dantouan

Υπομονη παιδια να τα δειτε ολα τελειωμενα πρωτα...

----------


## Νικαετός

Κι άλλη παρατήρηση (με βαρέθηκα LOL ) , Η υπογραφή δεν εμφανίζεται αρκετά ψηλά στο μήνυμα ? Εννοώ δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτω κάτω ? Ή εγώ φταίω που μου εμφανίζονται πάνω πάνω ?

----------


## nnn

Η αλλαγή ήταν προς το καλύτερο.
Keep up the good work για τη συνέχεια.  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

Γενικά δε μου αρέσει η vbulletin αν και η 3.χ.χ είναι αρκετά καλή.

Πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή invision powerboard χαάρά είναι καλύτερη. Είχα ένα IPB forum και είναι χαλαρά πάρα πολύ καλή.

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

ακομα δεν την συνιθησα και ουτε θα προλαβω μιας και παω στρατο  :Sad: 
Νεκταριος fault!  :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## Kazaboubou13

Άντε φιλαραράκο jedimaster υπομονή και με το μαλακό στον στρατό...

----------


## Bayern7

Και μόνο που μεταπηδήσαμε από phpbb σε vb3, κάναμε άλμα, όχι απλά βήμα.

----------


## The_StarGazer

Αφου τα παιδια λενε οτι το δουλευουνε ακομα, δεν θα ψηφισω κατι. Θα ηταν αδικο. Θα περιμενω να τελειωσει και υστερα βλεπουμε...

Μια απορια ομως.....ΤΑ SMILES ΠΩΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝΕ ??????

----------


## kubiak

*Nikoseagle* το ίδιο έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ...

Οι ονομαστικές ψηφοφορίες θα έπρεπε να περιγράφονται από το σύστημα ως "ονομαστικές" και να μην μοιάζουν με τις ανώνυμες..

----------


## cosmos

Εξαιρετική δουλειά!!

BTW, vB >>> IPB πια... 

Η μόνη μου παράκληση: αν είναι δυνατόν το style του default κειμένου να μικρύνει, βγάζει μάτια  :Smile:

----------


## The_StarGazer

Φφ  φφφ  φφφφφφφφφ   1 2    1 2   οκ

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## The_StarGazer

οκ το βρηκα !!!

----------


## EvilHawk

Νίκο για τίς υπογραφές θα το κοιτάξουμε συνολικά μαζί με το skin του forum που ετοιμάζουμε, για τίς ψηφοφορίες θα το κοιτάξω τώρα kubiak! 

thanks!

----------


## stako

Mia xara!

----------


## kubiak

np EvilHawk,
(το ευχαριστώ είναι από όλους εμάς προς εσάς, για την προσπάθεια και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα)...

----------


## psyxakias

Η αλλαγή πιστεύω πως σίγουρα χρειαζόταν (αν και όπως έχω ξαναπεί μ'άρεσε περισσότερο το user interface του phpBB) κυρίως λόγω των συνεχομενων προβλημάτων με την βάση δεδομένων.

[self-criticism] Περισσότερο όμως μ'άρεσε ότι αυτός ο κακιασμένος ο psyxakias (LOL) αποφάσισε να αποχωρήσει από την θέση του administratορα οικιωθελώς, μπας και ξαναβρεί το ενδιαφέρον του για το forum ως απλό μέλος διότι τον τελευταίο καιρό απείχε αρκετά από τα ADSLgr δρώμενα. Πέρα από την πλάκα πάντως, νομίζω σοβαρά πως μόνο έτσι θα ξαναβρώ το ενδιαφέρον μου για το forum (postάροντας ελεύθερα χωρίς να παρεξηγούμαι ότι επιπλήττω μέλη) γιατί τελευταία βαριόμουν μέχρι και τα threads να ανοίξω και το μόνο που έκανα ήταν κανά ban ύστερα από ενημέρωση από moderators. [/self-criticism]

Όσον αφορά τα themes, όντως ωραία φάση θα ήταν να μπουν κάποιες επιλογές. PhpBB2 theme υπάρχει; χεχε

Keep up the good work  :Smile:

----------


## panos72

πολύ καλό παιδιά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## porosis

Νέα smilies!!!!
 :Respekt:  :Spider:  :Whistling:  :Bat:  :Ufoabducted:  :Spider:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ωραία δεν είναι?  

Παίζουν επίσης και αυτά  :Whistling:   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbdown0:   :Thumb Dup:   :Worthy:

----------


## kubiak

κάτω από το avatar σαν εγγραφή εμφανίζεται ώρα και όχι ημερομηνία...

----------


## McAli

> Η υπογραφή δεν εμφανίζεται αρκετά ψηλά στο μήνυμα ? Εννοώ δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτω κάτω ? Ή εγώ φταίω που μου εμφανίζονται πάνω πάνω ?


Αν προσέξεις σε όλους μας είναι πολύ κοντά με το μήνυμα...Λεπτομέρεια, αλλά όντως δίνει την αίσθηση ότι "γκρούβει" (όχι groovy) το κείμενο.

----------


## EvilHawk

> κάτω από το avatar σαν εγγραφή εμφανίζεται ώρα και όχι ημερομηνία...


Εχει αναφερθεί ξανά, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μονάχα στο εξελληνισμένο περιβάλλον του Vb και όχι στο Αγγλικό! Εχω ψάξει τα πάντα και δεν μπορώ να βρώ το γιατί ! Anyway το ψάχνω!

----------


## ΕΡΜΗΣ

> ακομα δεν την συνιθησα και ουτε θα προλαβω μιας και παω στρατο 
> Νεκταριος fault!


*Καλό κουράγιο* και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι όταν θα παίρνεις άδεια, όποια και πλατφόρμα να υπάρχει στο adslgr ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή !! Απλά γιατί όταν υπηρετείς, αν μη τι άλλο, σκέφτεσαι πάρα πολύ για πάρα πολλά πράγματα. Μαθαίνεις να εκτιμάς αυτά που είχες και τα θεωρούσες δεδομένα. Μαθαίνεις τι σημαίνει (γενικότερα) η λέξη απώλεια ...

Καλό κουράγιο ...

----------


## tvelocity

Αυτό είναι tha best:  :Respekt:

----------


## kubiak

> Εχει αναφερθεί ξανά, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μονάχα στο εξελληνισμένο περιβάλλον του Vb και όχι στο Αγγλικό! Εχω ψάξει τα πάντα και δεν μπορώ να βρώ το γιατί ! Anyway το ψάχνω!


οπ, δεν πήρα χαμπάρι ότι είχε γίνει πάλι αναφορά...

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Τα παρακάτω δυο smiles δεν εμφανίζονται σωστά.

Πληκτρολογώ -> Resulting Graphic



```
:oops:
```

 ->  :Embarassed:  
[edit/] Ωραία διορθώθηκε το Πρώτο [/edit]


```
:?:
```

 ->  :Question:

----------


## sdikr

> Εχει αναφερθεί ξανά, το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μονάχα στο εξελληνισμένο περιβάλλον του Vb και όχι στο Αγγλικό! Εχω ψάξει τα πάντα και δεν μπορώ να βρώ το γιατί ! Anyway το ψάχνω!



Μήπως πάνω στην μετάφραση, μεταφράστηκε κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μήπως πάνω στην μετάφραση, μεταφράστηκε κάτι παραπάνω;


Εχω ψάξει όλες τίς μεταβλητές , εχω κοιτάξει όλα τα style templates! 
Στο προφίλ του χρήστη φαίνεται κανονικά και στο εξελληνισμένο περιβάλλον!
Ουφφφφ μου φάινεται θα το βγάλω απο το postbit τελείως!

I give up!   :Whistling:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Ερώτηση:
Στο  Πίνακας Ελέγχου -> Διάφορα -> Συννημένα Αρχεία (Νομίζω γράφεται Συνημμένα)
Βλέπω τα συνημμένα αρχεία μου ωραία.

Πως επισυνάπτω αρχεία δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά ;

----------


## Νικαετός

Πάντως όταν υπάρχει παράθεση η υπογραφή εμφανίζεται κανονικά , δηλαδή στο κάτω μέρος του μηνύματος . Επίσης να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο . Αυτό το τριγωνάκι ,που γράφει αναφορά μηνύματος , εννοεί πως αν κάποιος χρήστης γράψει προσβλητικό κείμενο ή αντίθετο προς το φόρουμ πόλισι , ενημερώνουμε με αυτό τους mods σωστά ?

----------


## McAli

> Καλώς ήρθατε, McAli.
> Τελευταία επίσκεψή σας: Σήμερα στις 20:43


Ενώ το έχω ανοικτό από το πρωί στο ίδιο παράθυρο.........με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω μηνύματα στο "νέα μηνύματα".......

----------


## McAli

> Αυτό το τριγωνάκι ,που γράφει αναφορά μηνύματος


ας το ονομάσουμε "Χαφιές" για συντομία

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ερώτηση:
> Στο  Πίνακας Ελέγχου -> Διάφορα -> Συννημένα Αρχεία (Νομίζω γράφεται Συνημμένα)
> Βλέπω τα συνημμένα αρχεία μου ωραία.
> 
> Πως επισυνάπτω αρχεία δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά ;


Στον standard ή enchaned editor -> Διαχείριση συνημμένων!   :Wink:  

Σωστή η ορθογραφική παρατήρηση! Θα το διορθώσω!

----------


## Νικαετός

> ας το ονομάσουμε "Χαφιές" για συντομία


Το πάτησα  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   . (Πλάκα κάνω) .

----------


## chatasos

> Εχω ψάξει όλες τίς μεταβλητές , εχω κοιτάξει όλα τα style templates! 
> Στο προφίλ του χρήστη φαίνεται κανονικά και στο εξελληνισμένο περιβάλλον!
> Ουφφφφ μου φάινεται θα το βγάλω απο το postbit τελείως!
> 
> I give up!


Δεν κάνεις και μια σύγκριση στους κώδικες των member.php & showthread.php, στο κομμάτι που αφορά τον υπολογισμό του συγκεκριμένου χρόνου?

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Στον standard ή enchaned editor -> Διαχείριση συνημμένων!


Συγνώμη αλλά μόλις άλλαξα προφίλ για να ελέγξω αν το πρόβλημα είναι και στις 3 επιλογές (αρχικά χρησιμοποιούσα την Πλήρης Επεξεργασία) το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε ή εγώ είμαι στραβός (μάλλον το δεύτερο)

Καλά δεν θέλω να σε ζαλίσω αλλά στο σημείο Διάφορες Επιλογές με το σύνθετο πλαίσιο που αλλάζει την Επιλογή τύπου επεξεργαστή κειμένου κάτω από το πλαίσιο υπάρχει η επεξήγηση:
Επιλογή τύπου επεξεργαστή κειμένου:
Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι απάνω από το σύνθετο πλαίσιο ή δίπλα ;

----------


## Kazaboubou13

Σωστά,εγώ προτείνω να φωνάξουμε για να μας διαιτητεύσει τον Colina...

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

> Σωστά,εγώ προτείνω να φωνάξουμε για να μας διαιτητεύσει τον Colina...


χαχαχα ωραίος.Εντάξει μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί ..Δεν έχω δεί κάτι το μεμπτο.Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι οι moderator είναι αψογοι απο κάθε αποψη και αυτό καθιστά την λειτουργία του φορουμ αρτια.
Για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν φορουμ (βλέπε Insomnia) πολύ αθλια στο θέμα moderation..και ενώ θα μπορουσαν να έχουν ενα πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο διωχνουν αξιόλογους χρήστες και κρατάνε τους επιζήμιους που μόνο κακό κάνουν στην λειτουργία του.

----------


## The_StarGazer

Επισης. Στα 3 κορνερ πεναλτι :P :P

----------


## kubiak

*manoulamou*, δε συμφωνώ, γιατί ένα φωνακλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα τον συνετίσει μία "κίτρινη κάρτα"...

----------


## S4Lv4Ti0N

εγώ λέω ακόμα δεν ήρθα και θα βλέπω παράπονα!?!?
Το site ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν κάνεις και μια σύγκριση στους κώδικες των member.php & showthread.php, στο κομμάτι που αφορά τον υπολογισμό του συγκεκριμένου χρόνου?


Ok θα το κοιτάξουμε ! Thanx!

----------


## The_StarGazer

Να κανω μια προταση κι εγω?? 
Ειναι σχετικα με ενα "προβλημα" που αντιμετωπισα στο περιβοητο thread του finn, το οποιο εξελιχθικε σε καποιες 10αδες σελιδες.

 Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ηταν δυνατο να υπαρχει ενα πεδιο στο οποιο να μπορεις να εισαγεις τον αριθμο σελιδας που θες να διαβασεις, αντι να πηγαινεις μια-μια σελιδα fwd fwd ή bck. 
 Ετσι θα ηταν ποιο ευκολο για καποιον που σταματησε το διαβασμα του για σημερα και ξερει οτι εχει να συνεχισει απο την 25η σελιδα αυριο, να μην χρειαζεται να ξαναπερασει απο οοολες τις προηγουμενες με forward forward forward μεχρι να φτασει εκει που θελει.

Αυτα!!!

----------


## runnerma

> Να κανω μια προταση κι εγω?? 
> Ειναι σχετικα με ενα "προβλημα" που αντιμετωπισα στο περιβοητο thread του finn, το οποιο εξελιχθικε σε καποιες 10αδες σελιδες.
> 
>  Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ηταν δυνατο να υπαρχει ενα πεδιο στο οποιο να μπορεις να εισαγεις τον αριθμο σελιδας που θες να διαβασεις, αντι να πηγαινεις μια-μια σελιδα fwd fwd ή bck. 
>  Ετσι θα ηταν ποιο ευκολο για καποιον που σταματησε το διαβασμα του για σημερα και ξερει οτι εχει να συνεχισει απο την 25η σελιδα αυριο, να μην χρειαζεται να ξαναπερασει απο οοολες τις προηγουμενες με forward forward forward μεχρι να φτασει εκει που θελει.
> 
> Αυτα!!!


Υπάρχει η λύση του Bookmark, ή  μπορείς επισής στο url εκει που λέει page= να βάλεις την σελίδα που σε ενδιαφέρει  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Να κανω μια προταση κι εγω?? 
> Ειναι σχετικα με ενα "προβλημα" που αντιμετωπισα στο περιβοητο thread του finn, το οποιο εξελιχθικε σε καποιες 10αδες σελιδες.
> 
>  Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα ηταν δυνατο να υπαρχει ενα πεδιο στο οποιο να μπορεις να εισαγεις τον αριθμο σελιδας που θες να διαβασεις, αντι να πηγαινεις μια-μια σελιδα fwd fwd ή bck. 
>  Ετσι θα ηταν ποιο ευκολο για καποιον που σταματησε το διαβασμα του για σημερα και ξερει οτι εχει να συνεχισει απο την 25η σελιδα αυριο, να μην χρειαζεται να ξαναπερασει απο οοολες τις προηγουμενες με forward forward forward μεχρι να φτασει εκει που θελει.
> 
> Αυτα!!!


Γιατί να κάνεις αυτό και δεν πατάς το μπλέ κουμπάκι, με το βέλος προς τα κάτω, αριστερά της επικεφαλίδας του θέματος που σε ενδιαφέρει ? Θα σε πάει κατευθείαν στο πρωτο μήνυμα που δεν εχεις διαβάσει!

----------


## The_StarGazer

Μααα  ειναι πολυ απλο .... γιατι ποτε δεν το ειχα προσεξει   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Σορρυ και θενκς και τους δυο ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μααα  ειναι πολυ απλο .... γιατι ποτε δεν το ειχα προσεξει     
> 
> Σορρυ και θενκς και τους δυο ...


Οκ που θα παει θα το συνηθίσουμε το νέο περιβάλλον!   :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

Πάντως ο Psyxakias μετά την οικειοθελή του αποχώρηση από Admin, πραγματικά ζωντάνεψε το παιδί.

Welcome back Psyxakia.

Θά 'ρθεις στη συνάντηση;

Και τώρα να με συγχωρείτε αλλά τρέχω να κρυφτώ από τον EvilHawk.

----------


## psyxakias

Ειδες είδες; Χρειαζόμουν και εγώ μια αλλαγή πέρα από το forum. Όσον αφορά την συνάντηση, θα δούμε.. έχω αρχίσει και το σκέφτομαι αν και δεν είμαι πολύ fan τον συναντήσεων  :Very Happy: 

ΥΣ: Η καλύτερη κρυψώνα είναι στην λίστα μελών.. χώσου εκεί μέσα και άντε να σε βρει ο EvilHawk

ΥΣ2: Δεν σου κρύβω πως και η αυξημένη ταχύτητα του site (άνοιγμα thread, posting, κλπ) βοηθάει επίσης στην ενεργητικότητά μου. Special Thanks σε όλους όσους ξημεροβραδιαζόντουσαν για τις αλλαγές στο forum  :Smile:

----------


## no_logo

τελικά σιγά σιγά το φόρουμ βρίσκει τον ρυθμό του, δεν είναι ασχημο, σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορο

----------


## EvilHawk

> ΥΣ: Η καλύτερη κρυψώνα είναι στην λίστα μελών.. χώσου εκεί μέσα και άντε να σε βρει ο EvilHawk


Τα γεράκια εκτός απο την τρομερή ταχύτητα επίθεσης τους - αυτό στο avatar μου φτάνει τα 300km - έχουν και καταπληκτική όραση!   :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

> Τα γεράκια εκτός απο την τρομερή ταχύτητα επίθεσης τους - αυτό στο avatar μου φτάνει τα 300km - έχουν και καταπληκτική όραση!


Τι είναι τα 300km/h για τον WAntilles όμως που επιτυγχάνει διαστημικές ταχύτητες;  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τι είναι τα 300km/h για τον WAntilles όμως που επιτυγχάνει διαστημικές ταχύτητες;


Αργοπορεί όταν βλέπει συγκεκριμένες "κακές λέξεις" .......   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Να κοίτα : Win98 , Norton, usb modem ....

----------


## apolos

Καλορίζικο το φόρουμ παιδιά! Και εμένα νομίζω πως μου άρεσε περισσότερο το προηγούμενο περιβάλλον. Έχω την εντύπωση πως ήταν πιο κόζι που λένε και στο ινγκλαντ, αλλά ίσως είναι θέμα συνήθειας. Από ταχύτητα σκίζει πάντως. Όπως και από smilies :Worthy:   <-- χεχε

----------


## odd

ρε παιδιά τί έγινε με τα τελευταία posts στην πρώτη σελίδα; Θα επανέλθουν; Ψηφίζω ναι με ταμπουνια!

υγ. βρήκα και το avatar μου   :Very Happy:

----------


## McAli

αν εννοείς πρώτη σελίδα τα αποτελέσματα του "νέα μηνύματα" ξέχνατα.....δυστυχώς...Σε κάνει log out και πάνε....και τρέχα γύρευε εσύ μετά τις απαντήσεις στο email σου,ή πάνω κάτω στο forum  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> αν εννοείς πρώτη σελίδα τα αποτελέσματα του "νέα μηνύματα" ξέχνατα.....δυστυχώς...Σε κάνει log out και πάνε....και τρέχα γύρευε εσύ μετά τις απαντήσεις στο email σου,ή πάνω κάτω στο forum


Εγώ δεν εχω τετοια προβλήματα δεν μου εχει χασει ποτέ τίποτα! 

Δεν δοκιμάζεις να σβήσεις τα cookies πατώντας εδώ  και να ξαναμπείς?

----------


## McAli

> Εγώ δεν εχω τετοια προβλήματα δεν μου εχει χασει ποτέ τίποτα!


Στη παλιά φόρμα του φόρουμ δεν μου συνέβαινε ούτε και σε μένα....αλλά με το VBulettin κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι.......

θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που είπες.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## viper2004

γιατι χαθηκε στην αρχικη σελ. η στηλη με τα θεματα που ηταν στα δεξια ??????

----------


## crimson

κάθε αλλαγή προς το καλύτερο είναι ωραία  :Smile: 
Μόνο το user interface ή κάντε το να θυμίζει το παλιό [κάτι εικονίδια που χε κτλ],
ή μην το αλλάζετε για να συνηθίσουμε το καινούριο  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Αργοπορεί όταν βλέπει συγκεκριμένες "κακές λέξεις" .......    
> 
> Να κοίτα : Win98 , Norton, usb modem ....


 :Guitar: guitar :Guitar: guitar

Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ η λειτουργικότητα του forum. Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους δουλεύουν πάνω σε αυτό.

Δεν παύει όμως να μου λείπει η παλιά "δική μας" συνοπτική εμφάνιση. Το theme που υπάρχει τώρα είναι ογκώδες, απρόσωπο και κατά κάποιο τρόπο "διώχνει". Θυμίζει πολύ το forum του insomnia, το οποίο μου φαίνεται "ξένο" και δυσανάγνωστο. Ελπίζω να βάλετε τη δυνατότητα να επιλέγει κάποιος το παλιό skin, που έκανε το adslgr διαφορετικό και όμορφο.

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ξαναμπεί η σύντομη αναφορά των τελευταίων θεμάτων στην κεντρική σελίδα του site.

Τέλος, πιστεύω ότι είναι σωστός ο τρόπος με τον οποίο λειτουργεί τώρα ο counter. Θα ήταν ίσως ακόμα καλύτερα να δίνονται επιπλέον 50-100 post counts για κάθε "how-to" που φτιάχνει κάποιος. Έτσι θα φαίνεται ακόμα περισσότερο ποιος γνωρίζει και βοηθά τον κόσμο, ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα παροτρύνονται οι χρήστες να γράφουνι "how-to".

Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά admins.

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

παντως παιδια σημερα ειδα τα φορουμς ειχαν μια αλλαγη προς το καλυτερο .
μπραβο παιδια , πιστευω πως αυτο βοηθαει και τους παλιους αρκετα με αυτο που ειχαν συνηθησει  :Smile:

----------


## rock_singer20

Εμένα μου άρεσε! Είναι πιο trendy ετσι! Trendy and fast!
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Όλα είναι θέμα συνήθειας . Η δουλειά που έχει γίνει είναι καταπληκτική. Όλα θα διορθωθούν .

----------


## ipo

> Όλα είναι θέμα συνήθειας . Η δουλειά που έχει γίνει είναι καταπληκτική. Όλα θα διορθωθούν .


Όλα τα πουλερικά τα ίδια λέτε... (βλέπε EvilHawk).
 :Guitar: guitar :Guitar: guitar

Σας παρακαλώ βάλτε το παραπάνω εικονίδιο με την κιθάρα στον βασικό πίνακα με τα λίγα εικονίδια, ώστε να είναι σε πρώτη ζήτηση.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

:Thumb Dup:   :Respekt: 
Αυτά τα ολίγα

----------


## Νικαετός

> Όλα τα πουλερικά τα ίδια λέτε... (βλέπε EvilHawk).
> guitarguitar
> 
> Σας παρακαλώ βάλτε το παραπάνω εικονίδιο με την κιθάρα στον βασικό πίνακα με τα λίγα εικονίδια, ώστε να είναι σε πρώτη ζήτηση.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Δηλαδή επειδή εσύ είσαι "γάτα" ,ξερογλύφεσαι με τα πουλερικά ?  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  

Την πρώτη μέρα , δεν μπορούσα να βρω τίποτα . Μετά σιγά σιγά άρχισα να συνηθίζω ... Όταν (ξανα)φτάσω τα 2200 + μηνύματα , θα έχω προσαρμοστεί ..πλήρως  :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όλα τα πουλερικά τα ίδια λέτε... (βλέπε EvilHawk).
> guitarguitar


Xmmmm αυτή η γατούλα μου φαίνεται νόστιμη!   :Whistling:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Xmmmm αυτή η γατούλα μου φαίνεται νόστιμη!


Θα σερβιριστεί και αυτή αύριο στο meeting LOL !!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

η ενδειξη "εγγραφή" κατω απο καθε μελος θελει δουλεια ακομα νομιζω παντως

----------


## Lalakis

Είναι ακόμη νωρίς για τέτοιες ψηφοφορίες, ας περιμένουμε να ολοκληρωθεί η καινούργια διαμόρφωση, για να είμαστε πιο αντικειμενικοί

----------


## Nick2k2

To ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και γω. Για την ώρα καθάρισα όλα τα παλιά cookies που υπήρχαν και απο το phpbb και θα δω και γω. Για την ώρα αυτό που κάνω είναι να πάιζω σε διπλό ταμπλώ, σαν επισκέπτης σε δεύτερο browser και να βλέπω τα μυνήματα της τελευταίας μέρας στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?do=getdaily όπως ήταν στο παλιό, και αν θέλω να ποστάρω γυρίζω στον άλλον browser και απαντάω, όπως κάνω και τώρα. Το μόνο λαθάκι εδώ Evilhawk είναι οτι η ώρα είναι GMT +3 αντι για GMT +2 που είμαστε τώρα οπότε όλα τα posts δείχνουν 1 ώρα μπροστά. Αυτό μόνο για τους επισκέπτες βέβαια, αν είσαι μέλος το αλλάζεις μέσα απο το profile σου.

----------


## McAli

έκανα log out αλλά και πάλι ,μετά από καμιά 1-2 ώρες απραξίας,μου έβγαλε 2-3 νεά μηνύματα στα "νέα μνμτα".
Μήπως υπάρχει επιλογή για "αυτόματη αποσύνδεση ανενεργού χρήστη μετά από.....λεπτά/ώρες"  στο στήσιμο του forum;

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

*Lalakis*, Και τι μας εμποδίζει να την ξανακάνουμε ;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Nick2k2

McAli δεν τίθεται θέμα απραξίας. Στο άσχετο το κάνει. Και γω εκει στο άσχετο όταν είμαι στο forum μου αλλάζει συνέχεια η ημερομηνία της τελευταία επίσκεψης, είτε κάθε 1 ώρα, είτε κάθε 3 ώρες, είτε περισσότερο είτε λιγότερο. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αλλά δεν είναι θέμα cookies, γιατι και γω τα καθάρισα αλλα πάλι τα ίδια.

Και μέσα απο τo έλεγχο λογαρισμού ότι settings να αλλάξω, είναι ένα και το αυτό. Είτε βάλω να δείχνει τα τελευταία μυνήματα, 1,2 ημερών, 1 βδομάδας κτλ. αυτό βγάζει μόνο αυτά της τελευταίας επίσκεψης. Οπότε δυστυχώς η μόνη λύση για την ώρα είναι  αυτό που είπα πριν να μπαίνεις σαν guest σε αυτό το link http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?do=getdaily αν και απο οτι βλέπω δουλέυει και όταν είσαι logged in. Oπότε θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί στα links που υπάρχουν πάνω πάνω, προσωρινά μέχρι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ibok

Καλημέρα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ και μπράβο σε αυτούς που κατανάλωσαν απειρο χρόνο για να φτιάξουν απο την αρχή το ΝΕΟ adslgr.com.
Παρ'όλα αυτά προσωπικά ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΗΟ INTERFACE του σαιτ.
Φιλικά Γιάννης -ibok
Y.Γ. Αλήθεια τι έγιναν τα 700 τόσα μηνύματα-απαντήσεις που ειχα ποστάρει;;;;
OXI πως με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα απλά αναρωτιέμαι !!!!Πείτε το καθαρή περιέργια!!!!!!!

----------


## McAli

> η μόνη λύση για την ώρα είναι αυτό που είπα πριν να μπαίνεις σαν guest σε αυτό το link http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?do=getdaily


Ακριβώς....Ελπίζω όταν διορθωθεί το "Εγγραφή", μαζί με αυτό να διορθωθεί και το συγκεκριμένο

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καλημέρα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ και μπράβο σε αυτούς που κατανάλωσαν απειρο χρόνο για να φτιάξουν απο την αρχή το ΝΕΟ adslgr.com.
> Παρ'όλα αυτά προσωπικά ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΗΟ INTERFACE του σαιτ.
> Φιλικά Γιάννης -ibok
> Y.Γ. Αλήθεια τι έγιναν τα 700 τόσα μηνύματα-απαντήσεις που ειχα ποστάρει;;;;
> OXI πως με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα απλά αναρωτιέμαι !!!!Πείτε το καθαρή περιέργια!!!!!!!


Γιάννη αν ψάξεις λίγο ,θα βρεις το σχετικό νήμα. 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13582  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## porosis

:Guitar: bassguita :Contrabassplaying:  :Banjoplaying:  :Saxophone:  :Guitar: violin: :Drumming: :violinpla :Electric Guitar: 

Ωραία!! Τώρα έχουμε διαθέσιμη ολόκληρη ορχήστρα! :Mr. Green:

----------


## ibok

Nikoseagle, Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το λινκ!!! Να'σαι καλά τώρα μπήκα στο πνευμα!!!!

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ τους administrators για την επαναφορά του εικονιδίου  :Guitar:  σε θέση πρώτης ζήτησης.

Και μία απορία:
Είχα ανεβάσει τους χάρτες για τον τόπο συνάντησης (Καλαμπόκα) στο θέμα "attachments for messeges". Τους βλέπω αποθηκευμένους στα αρχεία που υπάρχουν στο προφίλ μου. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να αποθηκεύονται σε κάποιον άλλο φάκελο του site, ώστε να μην γεμίζουμε τον προσωπικό μας χώρο με τέτοια αρχεία; Διότι αν γεμίσει και θέλω να βάλω άλλα αρχεία, θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσω εικόνες που αντιστοιχούν σε πληροφορίες οι οποίες υπάρχουν σε thread του site. Φανταστείτε π.χ. κάποιον για να κερδίσει λίγο προσωπικό χώρο να σβήνει εικόνες από ένα "how to" που είχε φτιάξει.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Μεγεια και απο εμενα. Δεν μπορεσα να το διαβασω ολο ελπιζω ομως να λετε καπου οτι θα επαναφερετε στην αρχικη σελιδα τις τελευταιες απαντησεις. Δε μου αρεσει η πρωτη σελιδα σαν εμφανιση. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι πολυ καλα

----------


## wolfman

Μπράβο παιδιά. Το επίπεδο έχει ανέβει πολύ. Συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## McAli

αααα...πολύ ωραία! Φτιάχτηκε και η απόσταση μεταξύ κειμένου και υπογραφής !!!!

----------


## eXORCIST_87

Γίνεται το επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος άβαταρ να γίνει τουλάχιστον 40kb??
Θα το εκτιμούσα δεόντως...  :Smile:

----------


## bomberb17

Ναι ρε παιδιά, χάσαμε τα avatar μας... Πολύ μικρό το όριο που βάλατε!

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

οντως και να αυξησετε τα μεγεθη κιολας! :ρ

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

Διαφωνώ καθέτως και οριζοντίως! Δε φτάνει που κατεβάζουμε κάτι υπογραφές σεντόνια όπως ανέφερε και κάποιος άλλος, δε σας φτάνουν και 20k για ένα avatar;!  :Rolling Eyes:  

Έλεος!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

*Διαφωνώ* και εγώ μπορείτε να επεξεργασθείτε την εικόνα και να μικρύνει σε μέγεθος χωρίς να χάσει σχεδόν τίποτα από την ποιότητα της.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation:

----------


## bomberb17

Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια ψηφοφορία... Εγώ πάντως με τα 30Κ που ήταν παλιά δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> *Διαφωνώ* και εγώ μπορείτε να επεξεργασθείτε την εικόνα και να μικρύνει σε μέγεθος χωρίς να χάσει σχεδόν τίποτα από την ποιότητα της.


το κανεις για μενα επειδη εγω βαριεμαι?

----------


## porosis

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13169
Τι έπαθε το thread; Μόνο 6 σελίδες βλέπω  :Shocked:

----------


## eXORCIST_87

Με ποιο πρόγραμμα??
Έχω κινούμενο gif που ζυγίζει 39kb...

----------


## Bayern7

Ένα 30άρι ΚΒ είναι καλά πιστεύω. Άλλωστε διαθέτουμε και fast internet οπότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13169
> Τι έπαθε το thread; Μόνο 6 σελίδες βλέπω


Ναι πραγματικά ! Πού πήγαν οι υπόλοιπες ?  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## chatasos

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13169
> Τι έπαθε το thread; Μόνο 6 σελίδες βλέπω


...ξένος δάκτυλος.....
Κάποιοι προσπαθούν να μας φιμώσουν!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

Εντάξει είναι βρε παιδιά δεν λείπει τίποτα απλά εδειχνε περισσότερες σελίδες στο Index! Μεγάλωσα των αριθμό μηνύματων που θα εμφανίζεται ανα σελίδα & δεν είχε τελειώσει το rebuild των thread information!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## porosis

Δηλαδή πόσα μηνύματα βλέπεις να υπάρχουν σε αυτό το thread? Εγώ βλέπω μόνο 57 posts... Σωστό είναι;

EDIT: Συγγνώμη, εννοούσα σε αυτό το thread: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13169

 :Whistling:

----------


## JohnGR

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω _μόλις_ 431! ( http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=431 )

----------


## EvilHawk

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13169
> Τι έπαθε το thread; Μόνο 6 σελίδες βλέπω


Οντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το κοιτάμε με τον Wintech2003   :Exclamation:

----------


## runnerma

Eγώ γιατί τις βλέπω όλες???? 47σείδες 928 posts...

----------


## porosis

runnerma, διορθώθηκε πριν από λίγο(νομίζω)...

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

> Με ποιο πρόγραμμα??
> Έχω κινούμενο gif που ζυγίζει 39kb...


Adobe ImageReady (π.χ.)
Ενδεχομένως να το κάνει το Gimp που είναι τζάμπα.

Κι επειδή έχουμε adsl πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να τη σκίσουμε για να βλέπουμε ότι του έχει κατέβει του καθενός;
Δε φτάνει που μπορείτε να βάλετε ότι θέλετε στα sigs;

Στο κάτω-κάτω απόψεις θέλουμε να διαβάζουμε, με νόημα, όχι να βλέπουμε εικονίτσες!  :Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

Οι περιορισμοί που υπάρχουν στα avatars δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν!

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

> Οι περιορισμοί που υπάρχουν στα avatars δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν!


#$&*(!%&()!U%(_&!_!!!!!!!!
LOL  :Razz:

----------


## mastermind

Απλά θα ήθελα να δώσω μια ιδέα που θα κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη θα βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη κατανόηση απο το forum των προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζονται στον καθένα μας ! Θα μπορούσαμε στην υπογραφή μας να βάζουμε την γραμμή που έχουμε,ISP,Modem,λειτουργικό για να βγαίνουν γρήγορα συμπεράσματα!

----------


## Yngwiedis

Δεν ξέρω αν ενδιαφέρει τους admins και mods του site αλλά εγώ κρίνω καλό να το "προσφέρω".
Υπάρχει ένα site το οποίο έχει έτοιμα sets των 258 smilies το κάθε ένα και διάφορα άλλα μικρότερα εορταστικά sets.
Χρησιμοποιούσα sets αυτού του site στο δικό μου site και έχουν πράγματι πολύ χαβαλέ.
To URL του site είναι : http://www.jms101.btinternet.co.uk
Δεν χρειάζεται να παιδευτείται να κατεβάζετε ένα ένα τα smilies.
Κάθε set είναι ένα zip. Με έτοιμα indexes κλπ.
Αν αποφασίσετε να βάλετε κανένα τέτοιο setάκι θα πέσει τρελό γέλιο και θα σας ταράξω και στα smilies.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Mr. Green: 

Υ.Γ. Είμαι πολυλογάς τελικά  :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

Πολλοι το κανουν, ιδιως σε αλλα forum, βαζοντας πληρη αναλυση του συστηματος τους
και μερικοι κανουν -χαριτωμενιές- με τεραστιες εικονες, ιδιως οι "φιλαθλοι",
πραγμα πολυ κουραστικο για μενα. Ειπαμε να εκφραζομαστε, αλλα οχι με ουρλιαχτα.

----------


## no_logo

> Απλά θα ήθελα να δώσω μια ιδέα που θα κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη θα βοηθήσει στην καλύτερη κατανόηση απο το forum των προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζονται στον καθένα μας ! Θα μπορούσαμε στην υπογραφή μας να βάζουμε την γραμμή που έχουμε,ISP,Modem,λειτουργικό για να βγαίνουν γρήγορα συμπεράσματα!


για λίγο καιρό είχαμε αυτή την επιλογή παλιότερα, τα στοιχεία αυτά μπορούσε να τα δει κάποιος κατω από το αβατάρ μας

----------


## EvilHawk

Υπάρχει μία σκέψη να προστεθούν στο control panel σας και άν θέλετε να εμφανίζονται κάτω από το avatar σας!

----------


## no_logo

> Υπάρχει μία σκέψη να προστεθούν στο control panel σας και άν θέλετε να εμφανίζονται κάτω από το avatar σας!


ωραία σκέψη  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## cassidy

Χμ... στο profile του χρήστη πώς σας φαίνεται; Για να μπορεί να τα δει κάποιος όποτε θέλει, αλλά να μη στριμώχνονται και πολλά στο χώρο του avatar.

----------


## McAli

> Χμ... στο profile του χρήστη πώς σας φαίνεται; Για να μπορεί να τα δει κάποιος όποτε θέλει, αλλά να μη στριμώχνονται και πολλά στο χώρο του avatar.


ψηφίζω αυτό!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Υπάρχει μία σκέψη να προστεθούν στο control panel σας και άν θέλετε να εμφανίζονται κάτω από το avatar σας!


Και εγώ προτείνω την επιλογή αυτή evil , όποιος θέλει να το εμφανίζει ή όχι .   :Respekt:

----------


## mastermind

Ίσως στο πάνελ να ήταν πιο βολικό αλλα δεν χωράνε τα στοιχεια εκτός και να το φουσκώσουμε... Anyway μια ιδέα ήταν! Απλά στις κουβέντες πολλές φορές ψάχνεις να βρείς που αναφέρει ο κάθε χρήστης την σύνθεση του μηχανήματος του και γίνονται συνέχεια οι ίδιες ερωτήσεις... ποιο dslam? ISP?

----------


## Gedo

> Πολλοι το κανουν, ιδιως σε αλλα forum, βαζοντας πληρη αναλυση του συστηματος τους
> και μερικοι κανουν -χαριτωμενιές- με τεραστιες εικονες, ιδιως οι "φιλαθλοι",
> πραγμα πολυ κουραστικο για μενα. Ειπαμε να εκφραζομαστε, αλλα οχι με ουρλιαχτα.


 To πιασα το υπονοουμενο....


 Συμφωνω και εγω στην επαναφορα των πληροφοριων για την ταχυτητα συνδεσης και isp.

 Ετσι, αν αναγραφουμε και την περιοχη μας και οχι γενικοτερα την πολη που ζουμε, δεν θα ειναι αναγκαιο να τα αναφερουμε καθε φορα σε οποιο post θα χρειαστει.

----------


## EvilHawk

> #$&*(!%&()!U%(_&!_!!!!!!!!
> LOL


θα σας ανεβάσουμε όμως 3000+ avatars υψηλής ποιότητας και μεσα στίς προδιαγραφές για να μπορείτε να διαλέξετε!   :Whistling:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μια προσπάθεια που έκανα για να προσθέσω smilies στο quick reply αλλά τα αποτελέσματα σε firefox ήταν απελπιστικά , σας πρόσθεσα όμως στο toolbar εικονίδιο για pop up smilebox!   :Wink:

----------


## JohnGR

Δεν ήταν και τόσο τραγικό!  :Wink:  Εμένα μου άρεσε!

Το pop-up δεν μου δουλεύει! ;(

----------


## EvilHawk

Ούτε σε εμένα back to normal επομένως!

----------


## JohnGR

Xaxaxa!

(oops! χαχαχα εννοούσα lol!!!)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Μια προσπάθεια που έκανα για να προσθέσω smilies στο quick reply αλλά τα αποτελέσματα σε firefox ήταν απελπιστικά , σας πρόσθεσα όμως στο toolbar εικονίδιο για pop up smilebox!


Ναι , αλλά τώρα ξαναέφυγαν  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ιωάννη greeklish eeeeeee! 

Τα πιο πολλά hacks που δοκίμασα εχουν παράξενη συμπεριφορά με firefox ή αλλα προβλήματα! Επομένως μένουμε με το quick reply as meant to be!

----------


## dantouan

Παιδια μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξετε browser....  :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:  

Maxthon rulezzzzzzzzz  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## iron_gr

Maxthon ξεMaxthon, δεν υπάρχει χώρος στο θρόνο για κανέναν άλλον, παρά μόνο για την Αλεπουδοφωτιά!

*Firefox will soon be the RULER!*

----------


## tvelocity

Maxthon... χμμ... αυτόν που αγνοεί παντελώς τα PNG;
Αυτός που γ*μάει όποιο CSS στο διάβα του;
Αυτός που προτιμά τα δικά του standards απο τα διεθνή;
Η δυσκολότερη μηχανή για να γράψει κανείς μια σελίδα και να βγεί σωστά;
Αυτός που απο κάτω κρύβει τον Mr. ActiveX και VBscript IE;

Ευχαριστώ δε θα πάρω. Δεν είμαι *ηλίθιος.*

----------


## EvilHawk

ΠΡοσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου οι προτιμήσεις σας σε browser αλλά τα hacks που δοκίμασα απλά javascripts ήταν και μόνο ο firefox είχε προβλήματα!    :Shocked:

----------


## dantouan

> ΠΡοσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου οι προτιμήσεις σας σε browser αλλά τα hacks που δοκίμασα απλά javascripts ήταν και μόνο ο firefox είχε προβλήματα!



 :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## EvilHawk

Για αυτούς που έχουν παραπονεθεί ότι χάνουν τα νέα μυνήματα προστέθηκε μια επιλογή στο navbar η "Active topics" με drop down menu σας δείχνει όλα τα ενεργά θέματα των τελευταίων 1,2,3,4,5 ημερών! 

Και ένα tip μην αφήνετε ανοικτό το browser σας sto forum χωρίς να κάνετε τίποτα, μηδενίζει το cookie μετά απο 900 δευτερόλεπτα αδράνειας γι αυτό μάλλον χάνετε τα νεά μηνύματα και αλλαζει και η ώρα που κάνατε login!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Μου αρέσει αυτή η προθήκη    :Thumbsup1: 

[Edit/] εμμμμ προσθήκη ήθελα να πω [/Edit]   :Whistling:

----------


## McAli

EvilHawk...Wintech2003........Αυτό είναι που χρειαζόμουν !!!! *Active Topics !* Yeah!!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

> EvilHawk...Wintech2003........Αυτό είναι που χρειαζόμουν !!!! *Active Topics !* Yeah!!!!


Mόνο εσύ είχες παραπονεθεί! Πρόσεξε και αυτό που είπα για το cookie και θα δουλεύει και το νέα μηνύματα σωστά!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## WAntilles

Μόλις τώρα είδα και το νέο λογότυπο.

*Runnerma* δικής σου έμπνευσης είναι;

Πάντως η γραμματοσειρά θυμίζει πολύ έντονα αυτήν του Galactica.

----------


## dantouan

Το χρωμα λιγο.......

----------


## McAli

> Πρόσεξε και αυτό που είπα για το cookie και θα δουλεύει και το νέα μηνύματα σωστά


Μπαααα....το προτελευταίο log in μου είχε γράψει ότι το είχα κάνει στις 13¨40 περίπου,άφησα τον browser στο forum,πήγα μία βόλτα, γύρισα μετά από κάποιες ώρες,ξαναχρησιμοποίησα το forum και με έβγαζε πάλι log in την ίδια ώρα....
Ε,και όταν έγραφα στο "Τί ακούτε..." ξάφνου βλέπω να με έχει ξαναπετάξει και ξανακάνει log in  στις 22"30.

Μία το κάνει δηλαδή,μία δε το κάνει. Μήπως φταίει που έχω το temporary interenet files στο 50ΜΒ μόνο;Μήπως δηλαδή είναι αυτό που είχες πει πριν μέρες με τα πολλά cookies που μαζεύω;.......Στο άλλο φορμάτ όμως του φόρουμ δε μου το έκανε αυτό....

Τέλος πάντων, τώρα με το "Active Topics" δε θα έχω πρόβλημα,....αν και θα καθηστερεί μερικά 100ά του δευτερολέπτου σε σύγκριση με το νέα θέματα... lol

----------


## runnerma

> Μόλις τώρα είδα και το νέο λογότυπο.
> 
> *Runnerma* δικής σου έμπνευσης είναι;
> 
> Πάντως η γραμματοσειρά θυμίζει πολύ έντονα αυτήν του Galactica.



Προσωρινό ειναι ρε παιδιά για να φύγει το logo του VBulletin

----------


## wintech2003

Η υπογραφή μου ειναι η καλύτερη προσθήκη που έγινε στο forum  :Smile: 

ΜΑΡΙΑΝΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ Σ'ΑΓΑΠΑΑΑΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ !!!!!!!

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## McAli

τί είναι αυτά τα κορίτσια που έχετε εσείς οι δύο....έχουνε κάτι κοινό; Βλέπω έχετε παρόμοια κορνίζα.....

----------


## wintech2003

Εχουν κοινο δημιουργο τον runnerma  :Very Happy: 

Κατα τα αλλα η δικια μου δεν ειναι κοριτσι.. Ειναι η Μαριαντα Πιεριδη  :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Εγώ πάντως παρατηρώ τον *dantouan* που αλλάζει συνέχεια αβατάρ....  :Wink:

----------


## McAli

:Teacherblackboard:  
Μαριάντα?..Μαρία και Αντωνία;...Δε τη γνωρίζω.οπότε πρέπει να είναι καλό κορίτσι....ε,sorry, κοπέλα.

Ασχολείται με το χώρο του θεάματος; :Contrabassplaying:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Μου αρέσει το καινούριο λογότυπο απάνω αριστερά που μπήκε μόλις τώρα   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## McAli

Forza Valentino!!!!!
Τέλειο dantouan!!

----------


## Cafeeine

Λοιπόν, αν αναγκαστώ να αγοράσω νεο πληκτολόγιο, απο τα σάλια που μου τρέχουνε με τις φωτογραφίες σας ποιός θα μου το πληρώσει εεεεε??

----------


## wolfy

> Προσωρινό ειναι ρε παιδιά για να φύγει το logo του VBulletin


Είπα και εγώ.

Όσοι ξέρουν από photoshop και έχουν όρεξη, θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν κάποιο λογότυπο ίσως; Έτσι σαν δωρεά στο site, αν και από ότι ξέρουμε ετοιμάζετε το νέο logo

----------


## del_ahmettt

Καλορίζικο και από μένα το νέο look! Δεν εχω εξοικοιωθεί με τα νεα συστήματα ακόμη! Σιγά-σιγά!
 Θα προτεινα να κατασκευαστούν διάφορα εναλλακτικά logos και να ψηφιστεί το καλύτερο από τα μέλη.(Οχι οτι το υπάρχον είναι άσχημο βέβαια!)

----------


## tvelocity

> ΠΡοσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου οι προτιμήσεις σας σε browser αλλά τα *hacks* που δοκίμασα απλά javascripts ήταν και μόνο ο firefox είχε προβλήματα!


Ε τότε αντί για hacks δοκίμασε καμιά σωστή λύση  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Προσωρινό ειναι ρε παιδιά για να φύγει το logo του VBulletin


Ακόμα και έτσι είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο από πριν  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------


## EvilHawk

*Νέα δυνατότητα "Quick Reply Multiquote"* προστέθηκε!  :Thumbsup1:  

Διαλέγετε κείμενο και πατάτε το πλήκτρο "quick reply" του μυνήματος !

----------


## EvilHawk

> αι πατάτε το πλήκτρο "quick reply" του μυνήματος





> Ακόμα και έτσι είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο από πριν





> Δεν εχω εξοικοιωθεί με τα νεα συστήματα ακόμη!


Testing multiquote !   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## runnerma

> Νέα δυνατότητα "Quick Reply Multiquote" προστέθηκε!
> 
> Διαλέγετε κείμενο και πατάτε το πλήκτρο "quick reply" του μυνήματος !



Πολύ cool!!!! και στον firefox δουλεύει άψογα!!!


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   Thanks Boyzzzz    :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Respekt:

----------


## McAli

που είναι το κουμπί "quick reply";

----------


## runnerma

> που είναι το κουμπί "quick reply";


Αυτο εδώ...

----------


## McAli

> Νέα δυνατότητα "Quick Reply Multiquote" προστέθηκε!  
> 
> Διαλέγετε κείμενο και πατάτε το πλήκτρο "quick reply" του μυνήματος !





> Παράθεση:
> 
> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από McAli
> που είναι το κουμπί "quick reply";
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο εδώ...


i'll be damned!...Kicks ass!

Thnx R'Ma

----------


## EvilHawk

Προστέθηκε *Blink PM icon με πληρορίες χρήστη (userr info)* κάτω απο το καλωσόρισμα και τίς πληροφορίες για την ώρα σύνδεσης! 

Τα νεα pm εμφανίζονται με εικονίδιο που αναβοσβήνει και το user name αυτού/ων που τα έστειλαν! 

_Your developing team is on steroids!_  :Whistling:

----------


## henaro

> Προστέθηκε *Blink PM icon με πληρορίες χρήστη (userr info)* κάτω απο το καλωσόρισμα και τίς πληροφορίες για την ώρα σύνδεσης! 
> 
> Τα νεα pm εμφανίζονται με εικονίδιο που αναβοσβήνει και το user name αυτού/ων που τα έστειλαν! 
> 
> _Your developing team is on steroids!_


Mήπως κρύβεται ο Τζέκος πίσω από τις υπερηχητικές επιδόσεις σας; 
Όχι  τίποτα άλλο δεν έχει και δουλειά στο στίβο αυτή την περίοδο  :Mr. Green:  .

----------


## EvilHawk

> Mήπως κρύβεται ο Τζέκος πίσω από τις υπερηχητικές επιδόσεις σας;
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο δεν έχει και δουλειά στο στίβο αυτή την περίοδο


Τρώμε σουβλάκια στο σουβλατζίδικο που άνοιξε! 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...DF%E4%E9%EA%EF
Αυτή η sauce ήταν όντως περίεργη!    :Laughing:

----------


## mastermind

Ας υπάρχει τουλ μια μικρή ποινή π.χ Ban για 24ώρες γιατι όταν ανάβουν τα αίματα... Δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο απο το site αν και μερικοί χρήστες είναι κάπως απότομοι στην συμπεριφορά τους μα δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε όλοι ιδιοι!

----------


## EvilHawk

Εξετάζουμε την εφαρμογή ενός είδους Point system! 

Οι χρήστες που θα δέχονται παρατηρησεις από mods & admins και ανάλογα με τον ποιο κανόνα λειτουργίας δεν εχουν εφαρμόσει θα μαζεύουν points, και θα ειδοποιούνατια αυτόματα με pm και θα εμφανίζεται σχετικό flag στο post! 

Θα είναι διάφανα όλα, ποιός έκανε την παρατήρηση, για ποιο λόγο, πόσα points, σε ποιο μήνυμα κλπ κλπ! 

Όταν φτάσουν σε κάποιο όριο συγκεκριμένο θα λαμβάνονται αυτόματα μέτρα πχ. ban 1 ημέρας, 1 εβδομάδας ,κλπ κλπ ... οριστικό ban! 

Αν μας ικανοποιήσουν οι δοκιμές και εξασφαλίσουμε την ακεραιότητα του θα σας ενημερώσουμε!

----------


## panos72

> Εξετάζουμε την εφαρμογή ενός είδους Point system! 
> 
> Οι χρήστες που θα δέχονται παρατηρησεις από mods & admins και ανάλογα με τον ποιο κανόνα λειτουργίας δεν εχουν εφαρμόσει θα μαζεύουν points, και θα ειδοποιούνατια αυτόματα με pm και θα εμφανίζεται σχετικό flag στο post! 
> 
> Θα είναι διάφανα όλα, ποιός έκανε την παρατήρηση, για ποιο λόγο, πόσα points, σε ποιο μήνυμα κλπ κλπ! 
> 
> Όταν φτάσουν σε κάποιο όριο συγκεκριμένο θα λαμβάνονται αυτόματα μέτρα πχ. ban 1 ημέρας, 1 εβδομάδας ,κλπ κλπ ... οριστικό ban! 
> 
> Αν μας ικανοποιήσουν οι δοκιμές και εξασφαλίσουμε την ακεραιότητα του θα σας ενημερώσουμε!


δεν είναι κακή ιδέα... καθόλου κακή θα έλεγα...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Α...έχω και 3 πόντους ήδη στο δίπλωμα για υπερβ.ταχυτητα, θα μμπορούσαν να αφιαρεθούν παρακαλώ  :Question:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## BadCluster

εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου καθώς έχω δει να εφαρμόζεται κάπου αλλού και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν chaos..
περίπλοκα πράγματα....

----------


## EvilHawk

> εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου καθώς έχω δει να εφαρμόζεται κάπου αλλού και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν chaos..
> περίπλοκα πράγματα....


Εξετάζουμε την εφαρμογή ενός είδους Point system
................
Αν μας ικανοποιήσουν οι δοκιμές και εξασφαλίσουμε την ακεραιότητα του...   :Wink:

----------


## McAli

Αν έχουν όρεξη τα παιδιά να κάτσουν να το οργανώσουν ,δικαίωμά τους....
αν και τον τελευταίο μήνα έχουν μειωθεί αρκετά οι "προσωπικές επιθέσεις" και τα μπινελίκια.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αν έχουν όρεξη τα παιδιά να κάτσουν να το οργανώσουν ,δικαίωμά τους....
> αν και τον τελευταίο μήνα έχουν μειωθεί αρκετά οι "προσωπικές επιθέσεις" και τα μπινελίκια.


Ακόμα δεν έχουν προσαρμοστεί όλοι με το νέο look γιαυτό  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ακόμα δεν έχουν προσαρμοστεί όλοι με το νέο look γιαυτό


Λές να είναι αυτό??   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## McAli

το λέει και ο λαός μας...."βάλε...να 'σ' ανέβει στο κρεβάτι"....Λες κάποιοι να μην αισθάνονται άνετα ακόμα;

----------


## dantouan

> Ακόμα δεν έχουν προσαρμοστεί όλοι με το νέο look γιαυτό


Μαλλον δεν μετρανε πλεον τα μυνηματα στο post count, μαλλον αυτος ειναι ο λογος.... :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Crosstalk

> Μαλλον δεν μετρανε πλεον τα μυνηματα στο post count, μαλλον αυτος ειναι ο λογος....


Αερολογιες και π@π@ρολογιες τερμα! :Thumb Dup:  

Αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την λογικη των κυνηγων "αστεριων"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WAntilles

*Runnerma* εύγε για το νέο λογότυπο.

*Εκπληκτικό !!!*

Ειδικά αυτή η θαλασσιά aura γύρω από τα γράμματα, πολύ ωραία.

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα όρια που ισχύουν για τα attachments ανέβηκαν και ισχύουν τα εξής:


[Τύπος αρχείου,Μέγιστο μέγεθος (bytes),Διαστάσεις]
jpg, 150000, Κανέναpsd, 100000, Κανέναbmp, 100000, 620 X 280png, 100000, 620 X 280gif , 100000, 620 X 280jpe, 100000, 620 X 280jpeg, 100000, 620 X 280
[Τύπος αρχείου,Μέγιστο μέγεθος (bytes)]
pdf, 250000txt, 20000zip, 250000doc, 250000

----------


## McAli

ωραίο το νέο σήμα!!!
δεν γίνεται να πιάνει όλη την κορυφή;
Ή μήπως αφήνεται τον χώρο κενό για banner διαφήμισης; :Wink:

----------


## tvelocity

> όχι τσακωμοί σε αυτό εδώ το thread......αυτό είναι το thread της *ομοψυχίας*!!!!!


Αυτό να το πείς σε κάποιοις που ψάχνουν που θα πετάξουν το επόμενο troll τους για να κάνουν φασαρία...

----------


## mastermind

> εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου καθώς έχω δει να εφαρμόζεται κάπου αλλού και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν chaos..
> περίπλοκα πράγματα....


Για καλή μας τύχη το πράγμα εδω μέσα δεν δουλεύει με όρους δημοσίου!

----------


## runnerma

Thanks Evil  :Wink:

----------


## tvelocity

Ξέχασες ένα μύνημα!

----------


## nnn

> Τρώμε σουβλάκια στο σουβλατζίδικο που άνοιξε!
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthr...%DF%E4%E9%EA%EF
> Αυτή η sauce ήταν όντως περίεργη!


Τζατζικίνη rules  :Mr. Green:

----------


## wintech2003

Μετά την πετυχημένη αλλαγή του ADSLgr.com Forum από phpBB2 σε vBulletin 3.0.6 ήρθε και η ώρα να μεταφέρουμε το forum σε έναν νεο, μεγαλύτερο και ταχύτερο dedicated server.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα την Παρασκευή 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2005, ώρα 10:00π.μ. το forum θα απενεργοποιηθεί ώστε να μην γίνονται εγγραφές στις βάσεις του και θα ξεκινήσει η μεταφορά αρχείων και βάσεων MySQL προς τον νέο dedicated server.

Αμέσως μετά θα γίνει η αλλαγή στους nameservers του domain adslgr.com ώστε πλεον να γίνετε ανακατευθυνση στον νεο server, η οποία θα διαρκέσει έως και 48 ώρες για τα διάφορα σημεία του κόσμου.

Μέσου του καναλιού #adslgr στο GRNet θα υπάρχει συνεχής ενημέρωση για την πορεία της αναβάθμισης και αργά το βράδυ της Παρασκευής ίσως δοθεί και η IP του νέου server για τους "εξαρτημένους", ώστε να μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση στο forum ξανά  :Wink: 

Ευελπιστούμε πως μέχρι τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες του Σαββάτου, θα έχει γίνει το domain propagation τουλάχιστον στους DNS Servers όλων των Ελληνικών ISPs ώστε να έχετε πλέον όλοι πρόσβαση.

Μερικά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του νέου dedicated server:
CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+
Memory: 512MB DDR
Hard Disk: 80GB
Network Connection: 100Mbps
Traffic Limit: None (4000 - 5000GB traffic / month)

Πιστευουμε οτι ο νέος server θα υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες του ADSLgr.com και θα μας δώσει και την δυνατότητα για περισσότερες ακόμα παροχές προς τους επισκέπτες του.

Ευχαριστούμε για την υπομονή που θα δείξετε,

Με εκτίμηση,

Το development team του ADSLgr.com

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Ευχαριστούμε για την υπομονή που θα δείξετε,


Μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλιως...?  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Αντε και καλη επιτυχια  :Guitar:   :Guitar:   :Guitar:

----------


## wintech2003

> Μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλιως...?


Αυτό να μου πεις....  :Smile:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Γιωργο, μονο μην μας αφησετε παλι ολο το ΠΣΚ χωρις φορουμ.....  :Onfire:   :Onfire:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## sdikr

> Αερολογιες και π@π@ρολογιες τερμα! 
> 
> Αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την λογικη των κυνηγων "αστεριων"


Ποια αστέρια; Μέχρι και αυτά πήραν!!  :Shocked:

----------


## Crosstalk

> Ποια αστέρια; Μέχρι και αυτά πήραν!!


Εστω τους τιτλους, λες και προκειται να γινουν ιπποτες του adsl!  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> ίσως δοθεί και η IP του νέου server για τους "εξαρτημένους",


*ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΩΡΑ!!!*  (που πήγαν τα smily)

----------


## dantouan

Υπομονη παιδια θα ειναι και η τελευταια φορα αυτη...  :Wink:

----------


## PReD

Χμμ εντάξει κατάλαβα οτι στο quick reply δεν έχει smilies...

That's ok...

Που έχει όμως?

Ούτε στο Post Reply μπορώ να τα βρω...

Αλήθεια κανένα extension για Firefox σαν το BBcode υπάρχει για vBulletin?

----------


## Slay

μεγεια την υπογραφη dantouan, πολυ cool, σαν το avatar ενα πραγμα ;-)

----------


## tvelocity

Στην υπογραφή έπρεπε να βάζει το avatar ολόκληρο  :Mr. Green:   :Whistling:

----------


## dantouan

> Χμμ εντάξει κατάλαβα οτι στο quick reply δεν έχει smilies...
> 
> That's ok...
> 
> Που έχει όμως?
> 
> Ούτε στο New Post μπορώ να τα βρω...


Στο post reply δοκιμασες...  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## tvelocity

> Αλήθεια κανένα extension για Firefox σαν το BBcode υπάρχει για vBulletin?


Το *ίδιο* _το bbcode_ δουλεύει μια χαρά και στο vbulletin  :Mr. Green:   :Wink:

----------


## Gothic

> Εστω τους τιτλους, λες και προκειται να γινουν ιπποτες του adsl!


ΝΙ! ΝΙ!

----------


## PReD

> Στο post reply δοκιμασες...


Ναι δικό μου λάθος, αντί για post reply έγραψα new post




> Το ίδιο το bbcode δουλεύει μια χαρά και στο vbulletin


Δεν διαφωνώ... Εγώ θέλω όμως τα smilies του vBulletin...

----------


## tvelocity

> Δεν διαφωνώ... Εγώ θέλω όμως τα smilies του vBulletin...


Όταν τελιώσει η εξεταστική θα ρίξω μια ματιά μπας καταφέρω να τροποποιήσω το BBcode να παίζει σε vbulletin   :Wink:  Πιστεύω να είναι αρκετά απλο μιας και ο περισότερος κώδικας είναι ήδη έτοιμος.

----------


## Salvador

οτι λεω και στον τιτλο.
φανταστειτε...
Ουτε καν ασχοληθηκα να μπω στο τριπ να ξαναβαλω το λογοτυπο μου.
Το vbulletin forum για καποιο λογο δεν μου κολαει καθολου.
Η αρχικη σελιδα ειναι για τα μπαζα καθως δεν δουλεβουν προφανως τα περισοτερα λινκς που ηταν στον παλιο server.
Σαν να την εχει πειραξει κανας hacker.
Μην ακουσω υπομονη και τα σχετικα
Ουτε συνδρομη πληρωνω ουτε τιποτα,απλα εμπαινα για το χαλαρο και γιατι μ'αρεσε αυτη η κοινοτητα.
Οποτε δεν μιλαω και καλα σαν να απαιτω κατι.
Κριτικη ασκω και μην αρχισετε το flame.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οταν εχεις κατι μισοτελειωμενο δεν το ανεβαζεις και περιμενεις μεχρι αυτο να ολοκληρωθει.
1 βδομαδα θα παρει?1 μηνα ? 
δεν εχει καμοια σχεση αυτο.
Το παρουσιαζεις στον κοσμο οταν αυτο ειναι απολυτα ετοιμο.
Ειδικα οταν αυτο το site που εχεις σε ωρες αιχμης ειχε και 150 online χρηστες
Τι να πω....κριμα...
(εδω ηθελε και κανα emoticon αλλα αυτα απο κατω ειναι τα φτηνα...)

----------


## Salvador

αφου ρε φιλος το forum δεν ειναι γηπεδο,τι μας λες για να μοιραζουμε καρτες?
αει πάενε ...

----------


## KyR-X

Παιδιά με την ένδειξη οτι είναι ο χρήστης loged που ανάβει και η παρουσία του username του στο κάτω μέρος της κεντρικής του φόρουμ, όμως ούτε edit μπορούμε να κάνουμε (εαν γράψαμε post και πέρασε λίγη ωρα) ούτε να δείξουμε οτι δεν είμαστε εδω (αρα δεν μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε εφόσων κάναμε υποτίθεται log off, δηλαδή φύγαμε η είμαστε αλλού) τι μπορεί να γίνει?
Δηλαδή αυτό το είδος εντοπισμού του χρήστη δεν είναι λίγο Μεγαλοαδελφίστικο? (του Μεγάλου Αδελφού) 
Γιατί εξαφανίστηκε το log off που υπήρχε στο προηγούμενο φόρουμ και σε κάνει log off μόνο του ενω στην ουσία σε δείχνει να είσαι μέσα ακόμη κι αν απλά έχεις ανοιχτή την σελίδα στο background? Ούτε με cookies λειτουργεί ούτε με τίποτα, απλά κοιτάει την IP και υποτίθεται οτι απενεργοποιεί την ένδειξη της παρουσίας σου μετά απο κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πιθανότατα, διάστημα αναμονής απο το επόμενο refresh κάποιας σελίδας του φόρουμ.

Ναι καταλαβαίνω οτι έτσι είναι αυτό το script αλλά (τουλάχιστον με την ανάγκη να ξανακάνεις log on μετά απο λίγο) αλλά προσωπικά μου φαίνεται λίγο ενοχλητικό. Δεν ξέρω αν και άλλοι έχουν την ίδια ιδέα.

----------


## Settler

Φίλε,
μην τα παίρνεις τόσο εύκολα...

Δεν είμαι κανένας παράγοντας απλά θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι ίσως πολλά πράγματα χρείαζεται να δοκιμαστούν στην πράξη για να μπορούν να διορθωθούν επί πραγματικού εδάφους...

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε όσους είμασταν συνηθισμένοι στο παλιό στύλ αυτό μας φαίνεται παράξενο αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανείς να είμαστε εδώ...
Οπότε το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να κάνουμε προτάσεις για την "καλυτέρευση του site " και υπομονή...

Πάντως οι υθύνοντες να ξέρουν ότι  το παλιό format είναι για πολλούς από εμάς πολύ πιο χρηστικό!!....

----------


## ipo

> Πάντως οι υθύνοντες να ξέρουν ότι  το παλιό format είναι για πολλούς από εμάς πολύ πιο χρηστικό!!....


Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι το νέο forum είναι πολύ πιο λειτουργικό και γρήγορο σε σχέση με το παλιό, άρα σαφώς και είναι καλοδεχούμενη η αλλαγή. Δεν παύει όμως να μου λείπει η εμφάνιση του παλιού. Ήταν πιο μαζεμένη και πιο όμορφη.

----------


## wolfy

δεν είναι τίποτα αγόρι μου, θα sini8isis!!!!

----------


## NeK

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

υπομονή το παλιό λειτουργικό Look θα ξαναγυρίσει είναι ήδη στα σκαριά, αυτό είναι απλά η μεταβατική περίοδος. Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τους πάντες προς Θεού, αλλά ελπίζουμε οι περισσότεροι να δείξετε κατανόηση, πράγμα που το κάνετε και είμαστε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι.

Τα σχόλιά σας είναι πολύ ευπρόσδεκτα και θέλουμε να μας γράφετε ακόμη περισσότερα.

Γιάννης - Νεκτάριος.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παιδιά με την ένδειξη οτι είναι ο χρήστης loged που ανάβει και η παρουσία του username του στο κάτω μέρος της κεντρικής του φόρουμ, όμως ούτε edit μπορούμε να κάνουμε (εαν γράψαμε post και πέρασε λίγη ωρα) ούτε να δείξουμε οτι δεν είμαστε εδω (αρα δεν μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε εφόσων κάναμε υποτίθεται log off, δηλαδή φύγαμε η είμαστε αλλού) τι μπορεί να γίνει?
> Δηλαδή αυτό το είδος εντοπισμού του χρήστη δεν είναι λίγο Μεγαλοαδελφίστικο? (του Μεγάλου Αδελφού) 
> Γιατί εξαφανίστηκε το log off που υπήρχε στο προηγούμενο φόρουμ και σε κάνει log off μόνο του ενω στην ουσία σε δείχνει να είσαι μέσα ακόμη κι αν απλά έχεις ανοιχτή την σελίδα στο background? Ούτε με cookies λειτουργεί ούτε με τίποτα, απλά κοιτάει την IP και υποτίθεται οτι απενεργοποιεί την ένδειξη της παρουσίας σου μετά απο κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα πιθανότατα, διάστημα αναμονής απο το επόμενο refresh κάποιας σελίδας του φόρουμ.
> 
> Ναι καταλαβαίνω οτι έτσι είναι αυτό το script αλλά (τουλάχιστον με την ανάγκη να ξανακάνεις log on μετά απο λίγο) αλλά προσωπικά μου φαίνεται λίγο ενοχλητικό. Δεν ξέρω αν και άλλοι έχουν την ίδια ιδέα.


Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τί ακριβώς σε ενοχλεί , αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ!
Anyway το πόσοι χρήστες είναι συνδεδεμένοι ανανεώνεται κάθε 900 δευτερόλεπτα, αποσύνδεση χρήστη μπορείς να κάνεις πατώντας είτε πάνω δεξιά, είτε κάτω δεξιά στο index, εκεί που λέει (too much obvious off course) "Αποσύνδεση" !!!!

----------


## mastermind

Δεν έχουν όλοι adsl... Μια χαρά είναι τώρα! Γρήγορο και ωραίο!

----------


## mavlok

> Νέα δυνατότητα: Blink PM icon με πληρορίες χρήστη





> Διαλέγετε κείμενο και πατάτε το πλήκτρο "quick reply" του μυνήματος !


Testing. 

Πολυ καλο.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Χμμ εντάξει κατάλαβα οτι στο quick reply δεν έχει smilies...
> 
> That's ok...
> 
> Που έχει όμως?
> 
> Ούτε στο Post Reply μπορώ να τα βρω...
> 
> Αλήθεια κανένα extension για Firefox σαν το BBcode υπάρχει για vBulletin?


Για το bbcode  στα είπανε, στο vbulletin μάλιστα στο δεξί click *έχει και smilies*!

Τώρα όσο αφορά για το Post reply, πήγαινε στο control panel του χρήστη / επιλογές και διάλεξε standard editor!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ε τότε αντί για hacks δοκίμασε καμιά σωστή λύση


Βρε tvelocity δεν υπάρχει σωστή λύση , το quick reply σχεδιάστηκε για να είναι ακριβώς αυτό που είναι quick reply!   :Thumbsup1:  Ούτε κουμπακι για bbcodes ούτε smilies, ούτε τίποτα άλλο που μπορείς να το βρείς με το πάτημα ενός click στον editor! Kαι φυσικά δεν πρόκειται, ούτε σκοπεύουν να τον αλλάξουν!   :Wink:

----------


## McAli

> αει πάενε ...


Είσαι οφσάιντ!!

----------


## McAli

Σάββατο πρωί,ε;.....Χμμ... lol.

Καλή τύχη παιδιά...αν και θα τα ξαναπούμε μέχρι τότε..

----------


## Νικαετός

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα

----------


## The_StarGazer

> ΝΙ! ΝΙ!



Εισαι και εσυ απο τους Ιπποτες που λενε ΝΙ ????

----------


## frap

Αν έχετε έλεγχο στον nameserver που υποστηρίζει το adslgr.com, γιατί δεν μειώνετε τα refresh και expire του domain στο SOA record ώστε όταν αλλάξετε IP στον server να ενημερωθούν όλοι γρηγορότερα;

-Κ.

----------


## manoulamou

> αφου ρε φιλος το forum δεν ειναι γηπεδο,τι μας λες για να μοιραζουμε καρτες?
> αει πάενε ...


ΕΠΕΙΔΗ μερικοι μπερδευουν το ποδοσφαιρο με την πυγμαχια
τους φιλαθλους με τους οπαδους 
και το διαλογο στο φορουμ με το γηπεδο του Πανιωνιου
ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ας χρησιμοποιησουμε ενα ειδος κιτρινων/κοκκινων καρτων
ή point-system αν προτιματε, μπας και καταλαβουν και συνετιστουν.

----------


## ibok

Η ερώτηση ειναι ξεκάθαρη δλδή : Ποσο πολυ σας αρεσε η αλλαγη στη σελιδα του adslgr? 
Η απάντηση μου πέρα από την λειτουργικότητα (δεν μπαίνω τώρα τελευταία μιά και πνίγομαι από δουλειά).
ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!!! Μου αρεσε πολύ περισσότερο η εμφάνιση που ειχε το σαιτ πριν.
Φιλικά Γιάννης-ibok

----------


## tvelocity

Ή ας κλείσουμε το forum   :Mr. Green:  
Πονάει δόντι, κόψει κεφάλι   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Salvador

ενταξει ισως να μην επρεπε να ανοιξω thread για το post μου λιγο πιο πανω αλλα θα προτιμουσα να μεταφερθει στο thread "η γνωμη σας" 
καθως αυτο κατα κυριο θεμα εκφραζει και οχι μονο το φορουμ οσο εχει να κανει με την μεταφορα του σε vbulletin.
o admin που το μετακινησε θα καταλαβει τι ενοοω.
ευχαριστω

----------


## Archipelagos

Θα πάρει λίγο καιρό να το συνηθίσουμε, πάντως είναι αρκετά καλό. Χρειάζεται ακόμη λίγη τακτοποίηση  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Και εγώ νομίζω πως η αλλαγή χρειαζόταν, απλώς δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι εργασίες στο site (πχ στην κεντρική σελίδα)

----------


## dantouan

Η κεντρικη σελιδα ετοιμαζεται...

----------


## wintech2003

Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να ήταν η γρήγορη επαναφορά του site...  :Wink: 

Απλά καλό ειναι να δίνουμε ενα μεγαλύτερο ETA, και να επαναφερόμαστε γρηγορότερα, παρά να λέμε σε π.χ. 2 ώρες θα είμαστε πίσω και τελικά να κάνουμε 15..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cafeeine

Να προτείνω για τους θαμώνες που δεν χορταίνουν με τίποτα, να βγάλουν την μεταβατική περίοδο στο #adslgr (server gr.irc.gr)
Ευχομαι να πάει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα η μεταφορά wintech

----------


## frap

Μα δεν το λέω για να δώστε μικρότερο ΕΤΑ, αλλά για να βρουν το site όλοι σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις το έχετε έτοιμο.. όχι μετά από δύο μέρες...

Anyway...

----------


## Cafeeine

Πάντως ανεξάρτητα απο την τελική σελίδα, ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να αλλάξετε την παρούσα σελίδα, μέχρι να τελειώσει η νέα μορφή. Πχ, ενα απλο splash screen με forward στα φόρουμ ας πούμε;

----------


## zaranero

Ωραια γιατι κατι το οτι δεν μπορουμε να βλεπουμε ευκολα τα καινουργια post ,κατι η ταχυτητα με κανει να βαριεμαι γιατι δεν εχω τι να διαβασω :Smile: 
Keep up the good work.

----------


## cajoline

> Αν έχετε έλεγχο στον nameserver που υποστηρίζει το adslgr.com, γιατί δεν μειώνετε τα refresh και expire του domain στο SOA record ώστε όταν αλλάξετε IP στον server να ενημερωθούν όλοι γρηγορότερα;
> 
> -Κ.


Φαντάζομαι ότι η εγγραφή δε θα αφαιρεθεί ποτέ τελείως από τη ζώνη, οπότε τυχόν nxdomain caching λόγω SOA δε θα επηρεάσει. Μπορούν όμως να μειώσουν από τώρα το TTL του ίδιου του A RR πχ για το www, ώστε ο resolver να ρωτάει πιο συχνά. Βέβαια πολλοί name servers έχουν εσωτερικά ελάχιστο όριο για τα records που κάνουν cache, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα και το πολύ μικρό TTL αν φθάσει κανείς στην άλλη άκρη.

----------


## frap

Όντως... Το ΤΤL του Α RR είναι το σωστό.

----------


## psyxakias

Καλή επιτυχία στην μεταφορά στον νέο dedicated server...

----------


## stamatis.t

Καλό κουράγιο και καλή επιτυχία.
Και εις ανώτερα, όχι μόνο με dedicated server αλλά και data center ολόκληρο

----------


## stamatis.t

Εγώ είχα καιρό να μπώ (ας είναι η καλά η δουλειά) και ομολογώ ότι πραγματικά εντυπωσιάστηκα.
Κατά τη γνώμη σαφώς ταχύτερο από πρίν και πιο λειτουργικό.

----------


## Axilleass

Ναι, καλο κουράγιο  για αυριο σε όλους σας...

Με γειά μας ο νέος server..!

----------


## A. K.

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μενα! Το καινουργιο site ειναι πιο λειτουργικό και σίγουρα πιο γρήγορο. Μία παρατήρηση μονο : 
* Δεν βρήκα πουθενά τις ειδήσεις που υπήρχαν στο παλιό site. Προβλέπεται να τις βάλετε ή θα καταργηθούν; Εμένα προσωπικα μου άρεσαν σαν ιδέα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν βρήκα πουθενά τις ειδήσεις που υπήρχαν στο παλιό site. Προβλέπεται να τις βάλετε ή θα καταργηθούν; Εμένα προσωπικα μου άρεσαν σαν ιδέα.


H κεντρική σελίδα είναι υπο κατασκευή!

----------


## EvilHawk

Προστέθηκαν πάνω απο 3500 avatars υψηλής ποιότητας, ταξινομημένα σε κατηγορίες ! 
Have Fun!

----------


## McAli

Αυτό ήτανε?? Αφού χαιρετήσω το νέο μηχάνημα (πάντα πίστευα σ' αυτές τις σχέσεις και ας μη μου αρέσει η Ε.Φ.), να πω και ένα "well done" σε όλους.

Νο Προμπλέμο σενιόρς!!

----------


## McAli

Τί έγινε μόνο εγώ πήρα χαμπάρι ότι το πράμα δουλεύει;

----------


## Wolverine

> Τί έγινε μόνο εγώ πήρα χαμπάρι ότι το πράμα δουλεύει;


Είναι και μαύρα χαράματα ακόμα βρε. Μην ανησυχείς κάτσε να ξυπνήσουν όλοι, να πιούν το καφεδάκι τους και θα έρθουν.   :Very Happy:

----------


## McAli

> Είναι και μαύρα χαράματα ακόμα βρε. Μην ανησυχείς κάτσε να ξυπνήσουν όλοι, να πιούν το καφεδάκι τους και θα έρθουν.


Μετά τις 8 θα αρχίσω να βάζω απουσίες.....lol

----------


## octap

Μονο μεσω του proxy της forthnet μπόρεσα να "δω" το νεο server.

βγαζοντας το...τίποτα.

first signed in at 03.00 12 feb 2005

----------


## EvilHawk

Διορθώθηκε το προβλημα με τις ημερομηνίες & το join date!

----------


## KILLERman

ADSLgr walker, keep walking.

----------


## Cafeeine

The dns servers have not yet been refreshed, at least for vivodi, so many can't see it yet. 
(Currently having a small problem typing greek on this PC, hence the englsh)

----------


## thama

Το ΕΔΕΤ μόλις ανανέωσε τους nameservers του ( ή τουλάχιστον o nameserver στον οποίο συνδέομαι ο οποίος παίρνει πληροφορίες από το ΕΔΕΤ)

----------


## nnn

Με γειά και από ταχύτητα jet βλέπω.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## dhmk

Παιδιά δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω avatar. Δηλαδή τη πρώτη φορά τα κατάφερα αλλά μετά όταν προσπάθησα να το αλλάξω βγαίνει κάποιο μήνυμα λάθους:

*Warning: copy(./customavatars/avatar2935_19.gif): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /includes/functions_upload.php on line 336*

και φυσικά avatar δεν έχω.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Το ΕΔΕΤ μόλις ανανέωσε τους nameservers του ( ή τουλάχιστον o nameserver στον οποίο συνδέομαι ο οποίος παίρνει πληροφορίες από το ΕΔΕΤ)



Καλορίζικα και απο μένα!
Μόλις καταφερα και γω να δω το forum με  DNS του ΕΔΕΤ. Της Forthnet και της Otenet που δοκίμασα πρώτιστα δεν ειχαν ενημερωθεί.

----------


## A. K.

Και μενα μου εβγαλε παρομοιο μηνυμα οταν πηγα να βαλω attachment μια εικονα σε ενα post. Τι γινεται;

----------


## Lazy Dog

Και γω απο forthnet εχω μπει....η ACN τιποτα ακομα....καλοριζικο

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλορίζικο και από εμένα . Αναγκάστηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω την 4νετ ,(εκείνη την δωρεάν 384 των εθελοντών - για όποιον θυμάται !) για να σας δω. Πολύ γρήγορο ..πολύ καλό.

(Α, έβαλα και την αλεπού WAn !! )

----------


## dhmk

Μπορείτε να βάλετε στο αρχείο HOSTS (windows/linux) την γραμμή

*67.159.20.186 www.adslgr.com*

και θα είσαστε οκ.

----------


## dhmk

> Μερικά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του νέου dedicated server:
> CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+
> Memory: 512MB DDR
> Hard Disk: 80GB
> Network Connection: 100Mbps
> Traffic Limit: None (4000 - 5000GB traffic / month)


*Μπορούμε να μάθουμε και το web hostιng provider;* Μπρρρ, μια τέτοια υπηρεσία πρέπει να έχει σημαντικό κόστος ανά μήνα.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορείτε να βάλετε στο αρχείο HOSTS (windows/linux) την γραμμή



Εγώ το είχα κάνει αλλά δεν μου δούλεψε, μέχρι και τους dns που κάνουν Host το adslgr έιχα βάλει αλλά πάλι τίποτα,  το μόνο που δούλεψε ήταν το  67.159.20.186/forum

----------


## dhmk

> Εγώ το είχα κάνει αλλά δεν μου δούλεψε, μέχρι και τους dns που κάνουν Host το adslgr έιχα βάλει αλλά πάλι τίποτα, το μόνο που δούλεψε ήταν το 67.159.20.186/forum


Ισως έπρεπε να βγεις/μπεις από τον IE ή όποιο άλλο browser χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## sdikr

> Ισως έπρεπε να βγεις/μπεις από τον IE ή όποιο άλλο browser χρησιμοποιείς.


Βγήκα, μπήκα,  δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα!!  :Smile:

----------


## dhmk

Πάντως από OTENET βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πλέον.

----------


## chatasos

> Βγήκα, μπήκα,  δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα!!


Είχαν βάλει redirect στο www.adslgr.com/forum (όταν έμπαινες στο www.adslgr.com, παλιό & νέο), οπότε αφού δεν "έπαιζε" το dns και έδειχνε στο παλιό, πήγαινες πάλι στο παλιό site.
Αν παρέκαμπτες το redirection, πηγαίνοντας κατευθείαν στο x.x.x.x/forum, έβλεπες κανονικά το νέο site.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...064#post212064

----------


## Cafeeine

> Βγήκα, μπήκα, δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα!!


Ε όχι και διαπλεκόμενο το adslgr!

(Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, αναφέρεται στην παλιά σειρά του Star)

----------


## EvilHawk

Ηταν προσωρινό πρόβλημα που λύθηκε!

----------


## psyxakias

Καλορίζικο το νέο hosting  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## dhmk

Δεν έχει λυθεί ακόμη. Το ίδιο μήνυμα εξακολουθεί να βγαίνει (σχετικά με το avatar τουλάχιστον)

----------


## porosis

> Είχαν βάλει redirect στο www.adslgr.com/forum (όταν έμπαινες στο www.adslgr.com, παλιό & νέο), οπότε αφού δεν "έπαιζε" το dns και έδειχνε στο παλιό, πήγαινες πάλι στο παλιό site.
> Αν παρέκαμπτες το redirection, πηγαίνοντας κατευθείαν στο x.x.x.x/forum, έβλεπες κανονικά το νέο site.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...064#post212064


ωχ!! είχα βρει τη νέα IP από χθες το βράδυ με ένα dns lookup αλλά δεν είχα δοκιμάσει να βάλω /forum  :Embarassed:  Ακόμα δεν δουλεύει με ACN 

Καλορίζικο το νέο web hosting

----------


## wintech2003

> Μπορούμε να μάθουμε και το web hostιng provider; Μπρρρ, μια τέτοια υπηρεσία πρέπει να έχει σημαντικό κόστος ανά μήνα.


 :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 
H μία... μοναδική.... γ@μ@τη.... εταιριάρα μου...!!  :Respekt: 

Cοmputer & Network Solutions (CNS)  :Whistling:

----------


## Bayern7

και σε μενα το ιδιο. δεν μπορω να ανεβασω αβαταρ

Warning: copy(./customavatars/avatar2935_19.gif): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /includes/functions_upload.php on line 336

----------


## Gedo

Ναι και εγω προσπαθησα να αλλαξω avatar,αλλα δεν τα καταφερα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Οκ παιδιά θα το δεί ο wintech2003!

----------


## dantouan

Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα παιδια με τα permissions στον server...

----------


## wintech2003

Διορθώθηκε....   :Wink:

----------


## Rama

> H μία... μοναδική.... γ@μ@τη.... εταιριάρα μου...!!


"μου"?????  :Question:

----------


## Rama

πρεπει να κανει κατι παντως γιατι το Google δεν εβγαλε κατι !

----------


## wintech2003

Ε δικια μου ειναι ρε ii_rama η CNS...

Το Google φυσικά και δεν έβγαλε κάτι.. 2 μήνες υπάρχει η εταιρία  :Smile: 

www.cns.gr

----------


## Rama

Καλές δουλείες...  :Thumbsup1:  
Αντε με το καλό και σωστές broadband υπηρεσίες για όλους εμάς!

----------


## JohnGR

Το google μια χαρά αποτελέσματα βγάζει, αυτό μας έλειπε!   :Evil:  

Βλέπω διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, επώνυμο!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Slay

Δεν ξερω αν ηδη εχει ειπωθει , αλλα εδω και μερικες μερες (δεν γινοταν απο την αρχη της μεταβασης) στο πανω μερος της σελιδας μου βγαζει αυτο 


```
Καλώς ήρθατε, Slay.
Τελευταία επίσκεψή σας: 13-02-05 στις 05:57
from bmw - 09-06-04, the_ar - 12-04-04, Nick_D(2), razkal - 27-11-04, yannis76 - 16-11-04, spartacus - 14-09-04, psyxakias - 14-04-04, Demelene(3), BadCluster(2), stamiak - 07-02-05, Zefiroth(2), moutoxapei - 05-09-04, Slay(21), NLS - 08-02-05, dreadlord(3), skiabox(3), georarg - 25-09-04, polakis - 06-09-04, Ducklord - 26-10-04, aesir(3), zouzouni(2), mindtrapper(3)
```

το προβλημα ποιο ειναι? οτι αυτα τα ονοματα πανε σε σειρα με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργειται οριζοντια scrollbar.
Παροτι το υπολοιπο content της σελιδας κανει κανονικα dynamic resize , το συγκεκριμενο bug γινεται και σε Firefox και σε ΙΕ και σε Οπερα

----------


## McAli

"things you 've got ot do for money"....που έλεγε και ο Freddy. χαχαχα

----------


## JJX

Απο ταχυτητα πεταει !!
Καλοριζικο  :Wink:

----------


## McAli

> Απο ταχυτητα πεταει !!


indeed

----------


## dhmk

> H μία... μοναδική.... γ@μ@τη.... εταιριάρα μου...!! 
> 
> Cοmputer & Network Solutions (CNS)


Για, για, για πες μας περισσότερα βρε παληκάρι. Με ενδιαφέρει. Από ότι είδα με το tracert ο τελευταίος κόμβος πριν από τον adslgr είναι της cogentco ο οποίος είναι ένας φτηνός Interner provider στην αμερική (με δική του υποδομή σε οπτικές ίνες). Δηλαδή; Το adslgr βρίσκεται σε μηχανάκι στην Ελλάδα; (μάλλον απίθανο) Ή η εταιρία σου είναι reseller κάποιου αμερικανού Web hosting provider που κατοικοεδρεύει στην αμερική (φυσικά) και είναι συνδεδεμένος με την cogentco (το πιο πιθανό); Για πες μας, για πες μας. :Worthy:

----------


## EvilHawk

> το προβλημα ποιο ειναι? οτι αυτα τα ονοματα πανε σε σειρα με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργειται οριζοντια scrollbar.
> Παροτι το υπολοιπο content της σελιδας κανει κανονικα dynamic resize , το συγκεκριμενο bug γινεται και σε Firefox και σε ΙΕ και σε Οπερα


Φτιάξε ένα φάκελο "Αρχείο" στα private messages και μετέφερε εκεί όλα τα διαβασμένα pm! Απο εκεί και μετά θα σου δείχνει μόνο απο ποιόν έλαβες νέο pm και θα αναβοσβήνει ένα χαρακτηριστικό εικονίδιο όταν θα εχεις νέα pm!   :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

*dhmk*, με ένα whois στον whois server της ARIN, δείχνει αμέσως ότι η IP (67.159.20.186) ανήκει στην FDCservers.net LLC που πρόκειται για Colocation/Dedicated server provider που εδρεύει στο κτίριο CBOT (Chicago Board of Trade) του Chicago, Illinois. Οπότε λογικά ο wintech2003 ενοικιάζει dedicated server(s) για λογαριασμό της επιχειρησής του από εκεί.

Όσον αφορά την Cogent, αν ελέγξεις το ASN (Autonomous System Number) που ανήκει η συγκεκριμένη IP θα δεις ότι υπάρχει BGP mix μεταξύ Cogent/Yipes (μάλιστα η Yipes στο συγκεκριμένο DC παρέχει υπηρεσίες μέσω Level3) οπότε εσένα σε κάνει route μέσω Cogent, άλλους μέσω Level3 διαλέγοντας το ταχύτερο routing αναλόγως τον ISP του επισκέπτη του site καθώς και επιτυγχάνοντας μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα αφού αν πέσει ο ένας backbone, αυτόματα γίνεται route ο άλλος.

Λογικό πάντως βρίσκω να μην έχει το μηχανάκι στην Ελλάδα (αν και το ADSLgr θα το βόλευε λόγω χαμηλών pings) καθώς με τέτοιου είδους προδιαγραφές, bandwidth, transfer στην Ελλάδα τα βρίσκεις μόνο σε εξωφρενικές τιμές πολλών χιλίαδων ευρώ το μήνα. Αν ζητήσεις προσφορά για 100 Mbps unmetered από κάποιο datacenter εδώ, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...

Καλές δουλειές wintech2003  :Smile:

----------


## dhmk

psyxakias,

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά. thanks.

----------


## chatasos

> Λογικό πάντως βρίσκω να μην έχει το μηχανάκι στην Ελλάδα (αν και το ADSLgr θα το βόλευε λόγω χαμηλών pings) καθώς με *τέτοιου είδους προδιαγραφές, bandwidth, transfer στην Ελλάδα τα βρίσκεις μόνο σε εξωφρενικές τιμές πολλών χιλίαδων ευρώ το μήνα*. Αν ζητήσεις προσφορά για 100 Mbps unmetered από κάποιο datacenter εδώ, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...


Για ρίξε καμιά τιμή....

----------


## psyxakias

*chatasos*,

Για έναν αντίστοιχο P4 server ξεκινάει από 400€ το μήνα με 128 Kbps γραμμή και για αναβάθμιση σε 1 Mbps unmetered (max 316 GB transfer) επιπλέον 1000€ το μήνα. Οπότε και σκας 1400+ ευρώ και δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τα 5000 GB transfer που πήρε ο wintech2003. Α μην ξεχάσω, σε Ελληνικό hosting σε υποχρεώνουν σε αναγκαστικό ετήσιο συμβόλαιο έτσι ώστε ακόμα και αν συμβεί κάτι και θες να τον ακυρώσεις, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τους πληρώσεις τους υπόλοιπους μήνες. Υπολογίζω ότι είναι γύρω στις 80-120 φορές ακριβότερο το server hosting στην Ελλάδα.  :Whistling:

----------


## dantouan

> *chatasos*,
> 
> Για έναν αντίστοιχο P4 server ξεκινάει από 400€ το μήνα με 128 Kbps γραμμή και για αναβάθμιση σε 1 Mbps unmetered (max 316 GB transfer) επιπλέον 1000€ το μήνα. Οπότε και σκας 1400+ ευρώ και δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τα 5000 GB transfer που πήρε ο wintech2003. Α μην ξεχάσω, σε Ελληνικό hosting σε υποχρεώνουν σε αναγκαστικό ετήσιο συμβόλαιο έτσι ώστε ακόμα και αν συμβεί κάτι και θες να τον ακυρώσεις, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τους πληρώσεις τους υπόλοιπους μήνες. Υπολογίζω ότι είναι γύρω στις 80-120 φορές ακριβότερο το server hosting στην Ελλάδα.


Τσαμπα πραμα....... :Thumbdown0:

----------


## dantouan

> Φτιάξε ένα φάκελο "Αρχείο" στα private messages και μετέφερε εκεί όλα τα διαβασμένα pm! Απο εκεί και μετά θα σου δείχνει μόνο απο ποιόν έλαβες νέο pm και θα αναβοσβήνει ένα χαρακτηριστικό εικονίδιο όταν θα εχεις νέα pm!


Σε μενα αυτο δουλεψε τελεια.... :Thumbsup1:

----------


## wintech2003

....ή απλά επελεξε τα όλα και κάτω κάτω, επέλεξε "Σημανση ώς αναγνωσμένο"

----------


## Slay

ΟΚ το εφτιαξα, ηλιθιο bug btw, αλλο ενα θεμα που επισης δεν ακουσα να αναφερεται, οταν κανω quote για να απαντησω σε ενα μυνημα, κανει quote μονο αυτα που εχει γραψει αυτος που απανταω και οχι το κειμενο που πιθανον να ειχε κανει quote και αυτος. 
υπαρχει λυση και γιαυτο?

----------


## EvilHawk

> ΟΚ το εφτιαξα, ηλιθιο bug btw,


Δεν είναι bug , προσθετο module είναι για να αναβοσβήνει το εικονίδιο ειδοποίησης που είνια πολύ εξυπηρετικό και ευκαιρία να τακτοποιήσετε τα pm σας  :Wink:  



> οταν κανω quote για να απαντησω σε ενα μυνημα, κανει quote μονο αυτα που εχει γραψει αυτος που απανταω και οχι το κειμενο που πιθανον να ειχε κανει quote και αυτος.


Το quote γιατί να εχει και το προηγούμενο quote, εμένα μου αρέσει που τα μηνύματα δεν μοιάζουν με ρωσικες κούκλες πλεόν! Tώρα αν υπαρχει οπωσδήποτε λόγος να κάνεις 2-3 και παραπάνω quotes χρησιμοποίησε την δυνατότητα του multiquote! Επιλογή κειμένου στο μήνυμα δηλαδή και πατάμε το κουμπί quick reply ! Το αποτέλεσμα το βλέπεις σε αυτό το μήνυμα!

----------


## dantouan

> Το quote γιατί να εχει και το προηγούμενο quote, εμένα μου αρέσει που τα μηνύματα δεν μοιάζουν με ρωσικες κούκλες πλεόν!


Ναι οντως ειναι αρκετα πιο καλαισθητο...

----------


## chatasos

> *chatasos*,
> 
> Για έναν αντίστοιχο P4 server ξεκινάει από 400€ το μήνα με 128 Kbps γραμμή και για αναβάθμιση σε 1 Mbps unmetered (max 316 GB transfer) επιπλέον 1000€ το μήνα. Οπότε και σκας 1400+ ευρώ και δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τα 5000 GB transfer που πήρε ο wintech2003. Α μην ξεχάσω, σε Ελληνικό hosting σε υποχρεώνουν σε αναγκαστικό ετήσιο συμβόλαιο έτσι ώστε ακόμα και αν συμβεί κάτι και θες να τον ακυρώσεις, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τους πληρώσεις τους υπόλοιπους μήνες. Υπολογίζω ότι είναι γύρω στις 80-120 φορές ακριβότερο το server hosting στην Ελλάδα.


Πολλά μου ακούγονται....θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω....

----------


## McAli

> Το quote γιατί να εχει και το προηγούμενο quote, εμένα μου αρέσει που τα μηνύματα δεν μοιάζουν με ρωσικες κούκλες πλεόν!


Αν γίνεται σωστή χρήση της "βεντάλια" (ή "ρωσικη κούκλα) είναι πολύ πρακτικό: δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεις όλη τη σελίδα, ή ακόμα και 2 σελίσες για να βρεις τι είπε ο ένας και άλλος......

Δυστυχώς όμως είχε καταλήξει εργαλείο για τους...."μπουρλοτιέρηδες"

----------


## Slay

> Δεν είναι bug , προσθετο module είναι για να αναβοσβήνει το εικονίδιο ειδοποίησης που είνια πολύ εξυπηρετικό και ευκαιρία να τακτοποιήσετε τα pm σας


δεν αναφερω σαν bug το γεγονος οτι δειχνει ολα τα μαιλ, αλλα στο οτι δεν κανει αυτο το box dynamic resize οπως η υπολοιπη σελιδα.

----------


## wintech2003

Και εγώ πάντως τέτοια ποσά έχω ακούσει.........  :Whistling: 




> Πολλά μου ακούγονται....θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω....

----------


## Νικαετός

Από όσα είχα ακούσει πριν από ένα - ενάμισυ χρόνο , υπάρχουν εταιρίες εδώ στην ελλάδα ,που τους πηγαίνεις τον server και απλά σου νοικιάζουν την γραμμή , δεν θυμάμαι κόστος αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ φθηνότερα από όσα αναφέρθηκαν ...να το δω και να επανέλθω .

----------


## psyxakias

Το κόστος ενοικίασης του χώρου για τον server σαφώς και θα ήταν μικρότερο με colocation, αλλά δυστυχώς το bandwidth παραμένει ακριβό. Οι τιμές που ανέφερα νωρίτερα είναι προσφοράς της FORTHnet αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι μεγάλοι ISPs δεν πάνε πίσω. Τώρα για μικρούς, θα αμφέβαλα ειδικά για την ποιότητα (βλέπε bandwidth overselling) οπότε δεν το έχω ψάξει.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι colocation ή dedicated server στην Ελλάδα θα τον έπαιρνε κάποιος μόνο για game hosting ή οτιδήποτε χρειάζεται υπερβολικά χαμηλά pings ώστε να τον αναγκάσουν να δώσει αρκετά χρήματα και όχι για web/irc/streaming hosting.

----------


## nnn

Κάτι που παρατήρησα τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες είναι ό,τι μερικές φορές για 2 με 3 λεπτά ο server δεν στέλνει τίποτα και βέβαια κολλάνε οι σελίδες.
Το ίδιο αυτό διάστημα απαντάει κανονικά σε Ping.

Συμβαίνει σε μένα μόνο ή και σε άλλους ;

----------


## EvilHawk

*Δημιουργήθηκαν 2 νέες κατηγορίες χρηστών μετά το Master of Technology με έξτρα δικαιώματα:*

 *aDSLgr Devotee*: μυνήματα 1200+, διακριτικό 6 κίτρινα αστέρια, δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης *200 προσωπικών μηνυμάτων* (αντι για 100), όριο αποθήκευσης *συννημένων αρχείων 10Μb* (αντί για 5Μb)!
 *aDSLgr Addict*: μυνήματα 2400+, διακριτικό 6 μώβ αστέρια, δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης *300 προσωπικών μηνυμάτων* (αντι για 200), όριο αποθήκευσης *συννημένων αρχείων 20Μb* (αντί για 10Μb) *& δικαίωμα να αλλάζουν τον τίτλο χρήστη, μέσα απο τον πίνακα ελέγχου χρήστη, σε ότι επιθυμούν!*


Have Fun!  8)

----------


## shakm

Συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχημένη αλλαγή! Εμφανισιακά προτιμώ ελαφρώς το phpbb, αλλά απ ότι διαβάζω αυτό εδώ έχει πολύ πιο εύχρηστα καλούδια. Αντε καλορίζικο ;-)

----------


## psyxakias

*nnn*, αυτό συνέβει σήμερα σε εμένα για 2-3 λεπτά (ενώ τα pings λειτουργούσαν ok όπως είπες) αλλά νόμιζα ότι έφταιγα εγώ διότι όταν ρώτησα τον EvilHawk και μου είπε ότι λειτουργούσε ΟΚ. Ίσως να δούλευαν τα παιδιά σε κάτι πάντως, θα το δούμε στις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## nnn

Μάλλον είναι στη φάση του στρωσίματος ακόμα ο server  :Laughing: .

----------


## Bayern7

"Eμπρός καλοί μου post hunters" είναι οι 2 νέες κατηγορίες χρηστών.

----------


## The_StarGazer

Αντε τα καλοριζικα και απο μενα ρε παιδια !!!   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Νικαετός

> "Eμπρός καλοί μου post hunters" είναι οι 2 νέες κατηγορίες χρηστών.


 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green: 

Bayern το άβαταρ είναι legal ??  :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## GoofyX

Καλημέρα,

Παρατήρησα σήμερα ότι αλλάχθηκαν τα εικονίδια στα αριστερά των threads των φόρουμ. Από πίνακες ανακοινώσεων μετατράπηκαν σε ένα κύκλο με ένα εσωτερικό εφαπτόμενο και διαφορετικό χρωματισμό ανάλογα με το αν υπάρχουν νέα μηνύματα ή όχι. Προσωπικά, τα εικονίδια που υπήρχαν μέχρι πρόσφατα μου άρεσαν πιο πολύ και ήταν και πιο διαισθητικά. Υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος για την αλλαγή τους;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GoofyX

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Παρατήρησα σήμερα ότι αλλάχθηκαν τα εικονίδια στα αριστερά των threads των φόρουμ. Από πίνακες ανακοινώσεων μετατράπηκαν σε ένα κύκλο με ένα εσωτερικό εφαπτόμενο και διαφορετικό χρωματισμό ανάλογα με το αν υπάρχουν νέα μηνύματα ή όχι. Προσωπικά, τα εικονίδια που υπήρχαν μέχρι πρόσφατα μου άρεσαν πιο πολύ και ήταν και πιο διαισθητικά. Υπήρχε κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος για την αλλαγή τους;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ζητώ συγγνώμη, είχα σκοπό να δημιουργήσω νέο thread με το θέμα που έθεσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, αλλά από παράλειψη απάντησα σε ένα υπάρχον. Μπορεί κάποιος moderator να το μεταφέρει σε νέο μήπως;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## EvilHawk

> είχα σκοπό να δημιουργήσω νέο thread με το θέμα που έθεσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου


Σε ξεχωριστό το έγραψες αλλά εγώ τα έκανα merge! 
Για το θέμα τώρα, οι αλλαγές στήν εμφάνιση του φόρουμ δεν είναι ακόμα οριστικές!
Θα γίνουν αρκετές μεχρι να τελειωσει & το portal!

----------


## tvelocity

Προτείνω νέα κατηγορία χρήστη στα 4800 μυνήματα, με τίτλο "*ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟΣ get a life*"   :Mr. Green:

----------


## dantouan

> Bayern το άβαταρ είναι legal ??


Lol...... :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Προτείνω νέα κατηγορία χρήστη στα 4800 μυνήματα, με τίτλο "*ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟΣ get a life*"


Xa xa xa xa xa .... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## WAntilles

Μόλις τώρα είδα και το μικρό λογοτυπάκι - εικονίδιο του φόρουμ που φαίνεται στο bookmark του browser.

*Εξαιρετικό*. Εύγε *Runnerma* (υποθέτω εσύ είσαι ο "ύποπτος" γι' αυτό).

Μία μόνο μικρή διόρθωση και θα γίνει τέλειο.

Το έχεις κάνει σε άσπρο background. Κάνε το background transparent (GIF & PNG το υποστηρίζουν) και θα είναι *τέλειο*.

Εύγε ξανά.

----------


## cmos

Θα ήθελα να προτείνω, αν είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί κανείς στην αναζήτηση στο forum να έχει επιλογή και για τη γεωγραφικότητα χρηστών.

Πολύ συχνά ρωτούν κάποιοι από συγκεκριμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδος, αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή όχι στην περιοχή τους. Καλο θα ηταν να μπορούσε κάποιος να ανακαλύψει εύκολα πόσοι και ποιοί (αρκεί να το έχουν δηλώσει) είναι κοντά του.

Απλά μια πρόταση - 

Αν είναι εύκολο και δυνατό και αν συμφωνούν και άλλοι καλό θα ηταν να γίνει 

Για σας που μπλεχτήκατε με την αναβάθμιση, ξέρω οτι λιγο σας ταλαιπωρώ τώρα με αυτά που λέω. Ειναι βέβαιο κοπιάσατε πάρα πολύ για να είναι σήμερα το forum σε αυτή τη μορφή - όμως η προσπάθεια άξιζε και η επιτυχία είναι εμφανής και δεδομένη.

----------


## runnerma

> Μόλις τώρα είδα και το μικρό λογοτυπάκι - εικονίδιο του φόρουμ που φαίνεται στο bookmark του browser.
> 
> *Εξαιρετικό*. Εύγε *Runnerma* (υποθέτω εσύ είσαι ο "ύποπτος" γι' αυτό).
> 
> Μία μόνο μικρή διόρθωση και θα γίνει τέλειο.
> 
> Το έχεις κάνει σε άσπρο background. Κάνε το background transparent (GIF & PNG το υποστηρίζουν) και θα είναι *τέλειο*.
> 
> Εύγε ξανά.



Δεν το έκανα εγώ Wan... ή ο Evil ή ο Nεκτάριος το έκανε.  :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## wintech2003

Εμενα πάλι γιατι δεν βγάζει αυτό το εικονιδιάκι που λετε?

(Δοκίμασα και Firefox πριν πεταχτεί κανεις......)  :Whistling:

----------


## dantouan

Ουτε εμενα μου το βγαζει...... :Thumbdown0:

----------


## thama

Στο Firefox άνοιξε νέο Tab. Στο όνομα Adslgr Forums απο δίπλα θα δεις το εικονίδιο  :Smile:

----------


## NeK

> Μόλις τώρα είδα και το μικρό λογοτυπάκι - εικονίδιο του φόρουμ που φαίνεται στο bookmark του browser.
> 
> *Εξαιρετικό*. Εύγε *Runnerma* (υποθέτω εσύ είσαι ο "ύποπτος" γι' αυτό).
> 
> Μία μόνο μικρή διόρθωση και θα γίνει τέλειο.
> 
> Το έχεις κάνει σε άσπρο background. Κάνε το background transparent (GIF & PNG το υποστηρίζουν) και θα είναι *τέλειο*.
> 
> Εύγε ξανά.


Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει. Αυτό μάλλον θα είναι το νέο μας logo γενικότερα. Θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμη βέβαια... Θα τα βρούμε όμως σιγά σιγά.  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα ήθελα να προτείνω, αν είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί κανείς στην αναζήτηση στο forum να έχει επιλογή και για τη γεωγραφικότητα χρηστών.
> 
> Πολύ συχνά ρωτούν κάποιοι από συγκεκριμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδος, αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή όχι στην περιοχή τους. Καλο θα ηταν να μπορούσε κάποιος να ανακαλύψει εύκολα πόσοι και ποιοί (αρκεί να το έχουν δηλώσει) είναι κοντά του.
> 
> Απλά μια πρόταση - 
> 
> Αν είναι εύκολο και δυνατό και αν συμφωνούν και άλλοι καλό θα ηταν να γίνει 
> 
> Για σας που μπλεχτήκατε με την αναβάθμιση, ξέρω οτι λιγο σας ταλαιπωρώ τώρα με αυτά που λέω. Ειναι βέβαιο κοπιάσατε πάρα πολύ για να είναι σήμερα το forum σε αυτή τη μορφή - όμως η προσπάθεια άξιζε και η επιτυχία είναι εμφανής και δεδομένη.



Θα προσθέσουμε στοιχεία σύνδεσης στα προφίλ χρήστη και θα μπορείς να τα δείς κάνοντας click στο user name ή στο avatar, αν τα συμπληρώσουν φυσικά!

----------


## cmos

ΟΚ Ευχαριστώ

----------


## EvilHawk

Οκ έτοιμο!    :Wink:  
Ελπίζω το αποτέλεσμα να σας ικανοποιήσει! 

Μπορείτε να δείτε δείγμα για το πώς εμφανίζονται τα στοιχεία στο "Πρόσθετες πληροφορίες" κάνοντας click στο user name μου ή στο avatar μου!

Μπορείτε να ενημερώσετε τα αντίστοιχα πεδία απο τον "Πίνακα ελέγχου" χρήστη / "Επιλογές προφίλ"!

Μπορείτε επίσης να τα χρησιμοποιήσετε και σαν πεδία ανεύρεσης πηγαίνοντας στο "Λίστα μελών" / "Αναζήτηση μελών" !

Have Fun!

ps. Για παραλείψεις, λάθη ή αν χρειάζεται να προστεθεί κάτι στα drop down μενού και άν νομίζετε ότι χρειάζεται να προσθέσουμε και άλλο πληροφοριακό πεδίο  επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου!

----------


## sdikr

Συγνώμη που ρωτάω, τί έγινε με το Multi quote, πως το κάνεις χρήση; Ακόμα βλέπω οτι χάθηκε το Pull down που είχε για να στέλνεις προσωπικό μύνημα



EDIT!! μόλις τα βρηκα!
 :Embarassed:

----------


## chatasos

> Οκ έτοιμο!    
> Ελπίζω το αποτέλεσμα να σας ικανοποιήσει! 
> 
> Μπορείτε να δείτε δείγμα για το πώς εμφανίζονται τα στοιχεία στο "Πρόσθετες πληροφορίες" κάνοντας click στο user name μου ή στο avatar μου!
> 
> Μπορείτε να ενημερώσετε τα αντίστοιχα πεδία απο τον "Πίνακα ελέγχου" χρήστη / "Επιλογές προφίλ"!
> 
> Μπορείτε επίσης να τα χρησιμοποιήσετε και σαν πεδία ανεύρεσης πηγαίνοντας στο "Λίστα μελών" / "Αναζήτηση μελών" !
> 
> ...


Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για custom τιμές σε όλα τα πεδία...
Ή τουλάχιστον η τιμή "other".

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για custom τιμές σε όλα τα πεδία...


Να το κοιτάξω αν μπορώ να συνδυάσω custom & drop, αλλιώς θα προσθέσω παντού other !  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

Ναι βάλε και μια επιλογή unlimited για τον chatasos  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για custom τιμές σε όλα τα πεδία...


Done ! Thanx για την πρόταση , δεν θα το είχα ψάξει διαφορετικά!  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Το site ίπταται! Συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## JohnGR

DSLAM type/Τύπος D*LS*AM

----------


## wintech2003

ty ty ty  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nick2k2

Και στον τύπο στα DSLAM είναι Alcatel και όχι Alcatel*l*

----------


## blend

Και για να τα λέμε όλα σωστά, δεν υπάρχει 384, αλλά 340, η 512 είναι 480 (αν είναι νύχτα με φεγγάρι) και η 1024 είναι 835 και μισό... τον Αύγουστο...!!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν υπάρχει πλήκτρο για pm έτσι! Διορθώθηκαν όλα !

----------


## WAntilles

> Και για να τα λέμε όλα σωστά, δεν υπάρχει 384, αλλά 340, η 512 είναι 480 (αν είναι νύχτα με φεγγάρι) και η 1024 είναι 835 και μισό... τον Αύγουστο...!!


Μεγάλη αλήθεια.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ μου αρέσει που υπάρχει άμεση επαφή των χρηστών με τους διαχειριστές του site. Και μάλιστα λαμβάνονται σοβαρά υπόψη οι προτάσεις μας.

Δύο παρατηρήσεις:

Στενοχωρήθηκα που τελικά μετράει και η fun-section στο post count. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σχετικός με τα τεχνικά είναι κάποιος χρήστης.

Πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία στο προφίλ περί σύνδεσης, τα οποία είχαμε στο παλιό site. Μάλιστα τώρα είναι εμπλουτισμένα. Δεν υπάρχει όμως επιλογή για να φαίνονται κάτω από το avatar μας σε κάθε post. Προτείνω (εφόσον είναι εύκολο) να υπάρχει ένα checkmark box δίπλα από κάθε στοιχείο σύνδεσης που καταχωρούμε στο προφίλ, με το οποίο θα ελεγχούμε την εμφάνιση ή όχι του κάθε στοιχείου. Έτσι καθένας θα μπορεί να δημοσιοποιεί όσα στοιχεία σύνδεσης θέλει.

----------


## sdikr

> Στενοχωρήθηκα που τελικά μετράει και η fun-section στο post count. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σχετικός με τα τεχνικά είναι κάποιος χρήστης.


Οι αλλαγές συνεχίζονται!!!

----------


## chatasos

Γιατί χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν Ελληνικά/Αγγλικά μαζί όταν η κατάλληλη εμφάνιση μπορεί να γίνει σύμφωνα με την επιλογή της γλώσσας στο forum?




> Δεν υπάρχει όμως επιλογή για να φαίνονται κάτω από το avatar μας σε κάθε post. Προτείνω (εφόσον είναι εύκολο) *να υπάρχει ένα checkmark box δίπλα από κάθε στοιχείο σύνδεσης* που καταχωρούμε στο προφίλ, με το οποίο θα ελεγχούμε την εμφάνιση ή όχι του κάθε στοιχείου. Έτσι καθένας θα μπορεί να δημοσιοποιεί όσα στοιχεία σύνδεσης θέλει.


Με πρόλαβες...  :Wink:

----------


## Nick2k2

Χμμ ορίστε κατάντια, δεστε εδώ πέρα το αθεόφοβο το πλάσμα, μετά θέλει να φαίνονται όλα αυτά και στο avatar  :Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Whistling: 

Connection type/Τύπος σύνδεσης:
ADSL2+ (Beta)  
Connection speed/Ταχύτητα σύνδεσης:
8192/1024  
Internet Provider:
Η εταιρία μου  
DSLAM type/Τύπος DSLAM:
Θα δείξει  
Router-modem:
Cisco 827-4V  

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## chatasos

> Χμμ ορίστε κατάντια, δεστε εδώ πέρα το αθεόφοβο το πλάσμα, μετά θέλει να φαίνονται όλα αυτά και στο avatar


Μα δεν με κατάλαβες!!!!
Θέλω το checkbox για να μπορώ να τα βάλω να ΜΗΝ φαίνονται  :Twisted Evil: 

ΥΓ: Αλήθεια, που τα βρήκες όλα αυτά?  :Whistling:

----------


## Nick2k2

> Μα δεν με κατάλαβες!!!!
> Θέλω το checkbox για να μπορώ να τα βάλω να ΜΗΝ φαίνονται


Καλά αν είναι έτσι αλλάζει το πράγμα  :Mr. Green: 




> ΥΓ: Αλήθεια, που τα βρήκες όλα αυτά?


Εισχώρησα στα απόκρυφα αρχεία του οτε και τα τσίμπησα, μόνο και μόνο για να γνωρίζουν και οι υπόλοιποι τι άτομα κυκλοφορούν εδώ μέσα  :Whistling:

----------


## thama

Παρατήρησα ένα ακόμη προβληματάκι.

Στα παλιά threads, πρέπει να αλλαχτούν όλα τα links στα μηνύματα που παραπέμπουν σε άλλα threads.
δηλ Από 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/thread13263.html
σε
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=13263

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προτείνω (εφόσον είναι εύκολο) να υπάρχει ένα checkmark box δίπλα από κάθε στοιχείο σύνδεσης που καταχωρούμε στο προφίλ, με το οποίο θα ελεγχούμε την εμφάνιση ή όχι του κάθε στοιχείου. Έτσι καθένας θα μπορεί να δημοσιοποιεί όσα στοιχεία σύνδεσης θέλει.


Εύκολο είναι αλλά απαιτεί αλλαγές στα template του thread display!
Αλλά πραγματικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να είναι εμφανή άλλα στοιχεία, γιατί να επιβαρύνουμε την ταχύτητα εμφάνισης του thread με στοιχεία που είναι όλα εύκολα προσβάσιμα με ένα click !    :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Κι άλλες αλλαγές Evil , τα κουμπακια άλλαξαν δύο τρεις φορές εμφάνιση ...Nice  !!

----------


## The_StarGazer

Παιδια δεν ξαναβαζετε και τα smiles στην "γρηγορη απαντηση" ??

----------


## ipo

> Παιδια δεν ξαναβαζετε και τα smiles στην "γρηγορη απαντηση" ??


Κι εμένα θα μου άρεσε αυτό. Ειδικά αν υπάρχει και το  :Guitar: .

Και κάτι προς τους χρήστες κυρίως. Τα animated smiles ναι μεν είναι εντυπωσιακά και χαρούμενα, αλλά δυσκολεύουν την ανάγνωση των δημοσιεύσεων διότι η κίνηση μαγνητίζει το βλέμμα.

 :Guitar: guitar :Guitar: guitar

----------


## Νικαετός

Μην αρχίζετε νέο ...πόλεμο LOL . Και εγώ που σχολίασα το ίδιο ,έφαγα τιμωρία λόγω αλεπούς ...

----------


## apolos

Να κάνω και μια εικαστική πρόταση.Μήπως να ξαναβάζατε λίγο κιτρινάκι όπως στο προηγούμενο περιβάλλον ή γενικότερα λίγο χρωματάκι; Το all γαλάζιο φέρνει λίγο σε αρκτικό κύκλο και είναι κάπως κουραστικό κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Και κάτι που μόλις πρόσεξα ...Το _: cool:_ emoticon αντί για τον παγωμένο τύπο βγάζει τον κουλ τυπάκο  :Cool: , το ίδιο δηλαδή με το _: cool

_

----------


## ipo

Δυστυχώς εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να ανεβάσω εικόνες στο forum μέσω του κουμπιού "διαχείρηση συνημμένων αρχείων". Το μήνυμα που μου βγάζει άλλαξε από χτες και είναι:

"marina_zeas.jpg:
Αδυναμία εγγραφής στον κατάλογο του συστήματος αρχείων."

Παρακαλώ τους admins να ρίξουν μία ματιά στο ζήτημα αυτό, διότι δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω εικόνες σε ένα "how to".

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα είναι με τον υπολογιστή μου (browser) ή του site.

Αν είναι εύκολο ας δοκιμάσει παρακαλώ κάποιος χρήστης αυτή την επιλογή για να ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες στο forum, ώστε να μου πει αν βλέπει το ίδιο πρόβλημα για να μην παιδεύομαι άσκοπα μέχρι να φτιαχτεί.

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το πρόβλημα είναι με τον υπολογιστή μου (browser) ή του site.
> 
> Αν είναι εύκολο ας δοκιμάσει παρακαλώ κάποιος χρήστης αυτή την επιλογή για να ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες στο forum, ώστε να μου πει αν βλέπει το ίδιο πρόβλημα για να μην παιδεύομαι άσκοπα μέχρι να φτιαχτεί.


Ωπ! Το ίδι προβλημα συνάντησα και εγώ προ λίγου οταν πήγα να ανεβάσω μια φωτό!  :Sad: 



```
Warning: mkdir(/home/httpd/vhosts/adslgr.com/httpdocs/attachments/3/0/3): Permission denied in /includes/functions_file.php on line 112
```




```
Διαχείριση Συνημμένων Αρχείων 	
Λάθη στο ανέβασμα αρχείου	
ADSLvsRE-ADSL2 loop.jpg:
Η δημιουργία καταλόγου στο σύστημα αρχείων για να αποθηκευθεί το συνημμένο αρχείο σας απέτυχε.
```

----------


## JohnGR

Πρόβλημα με τα permissions όπως βλέπετε... Περιμένουμε τον Γιωργάκη, όχι αυτόν ρε, τον άλλο (!) να το φτιάξει!  :Smile: ))

----------


## nnn

Σε εμένα δούλεψε.
Κάτι από το πρόσφατο παρελθόν  :Mr. Green: .

----------


## WAntilles

aDSLgr *Vintage*  :Mr. Green:

----------


## EvilHawk

testing

----------


## EvilHawk

Done with attatchments!

----------


## Lazy Dog

Βρε Evil ηταν αναγκη να βαλεις το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο;.....κολαζομαι οταν το βλεπω....(αρχιζουν και πεφτουν τα σαλια μου)

----------


## EvilHawk

Xmmm εγώ να δείς τί παθαίνω! Και ειδικά σε αυτό το χρώμα!
Ασε να στα πεί ο Dantouan καλύτερα!

----------


## EvilHawk

Προστέθηκε * Smilie pop up εικονίδιο στο toolbar του quick reply*! 
Κάντε πρώτα ένα καλό refresh (ctrl+F5) στον browser σας για να δουλέψει! 


Have Fun!

----------


## sdikr

:Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Thumb Dup:   :Respekt:  

Ναί!!

----------


## lazar

ΟΧΙ! Μήπως δεν του κάνει ο mozilla;

----------


## nnn

Ok with firefox   :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Νικαετός

Ω ναι , ναι , ναι !! * Και στην αλεπού !*  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Νικαετός

(Για να δεις τι κάνω εγώ για σένα WAn  και να μη με μαλώνεις    :Computing:   :Computing: )

----------


## sdikr

Καλά μιλάμε οτι το adslgr  είναι πλήρως dynamic,  δεν ξέρεις τι θα δείς με το επόμενο refresh!!

πχ τώρα για τους mod χαθήκαν τα αστεράκια!!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καλά μιλάμε οτι το adslgr  είναι πλήρως dynamic,  δεν ξέρεις τι θα δείς με το επόμενο refresh!!
> 
> πχ τώρα για τους mod χαθήκαν τα αστεράκια!!


Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγινε ? Το έκανε ο evil , για να ανεβεί στην μοτοσυκλέττα των ονείρων του  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## WAntilles

Καλύτερα έτσι, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν κατάλαβες τι έγινε ? Το έκανε ο evil , για να ανεβεί στην μοτοσυκλέττα των ονείρων του


 Σωστά μάντεψες !  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα gif που αντικατέστησαν τα αστέρια των Site Owner & Founder, Administrators, Super Moderators & moderators είναι μια ακόμα ευγενική χορηγία του runnerma!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## sdikr

> Τα gif που αντικατέστησαν τα αστέρια των Site Owner & Founder, Administrators, Super Moderators & moderators είναι μια ακόμα ευγενική χορηγία του runnerma!


  :Respekt:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## runnerma

> Τα gif που αντικατέστησαν τα αστέρια των Site Owner & Founder, Administrators, Super Moderators & moderators είναι μια ακόμα ευγενική χορηγία του runnerma!



Anytime   :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dantouan

> Xmmm εγώ να δείς τί παθαίνω! Και ειδικά σε αυτό το χρώμα!
> Ασε να στα πεί ο Dantouan καλύτερα!


Ασε καλυτερα να μην μαθετε.... :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:

----------


## dantouan

> Τα gif που αντικατέστησαν τα αστέρια των Site Owner & Founder, Administrators, Super Moderators & moderators είναι μια ακόμα ευγενική χορηγία του runnerma!


Runnerma rulezzzzzzzzzzzzz :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Οντως δουλεουν ολα ρολοϊ  :Contrabassplaying:

----------


## WAntilles

Εύγε και πάλι *Runnerma*.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ ωραία παιδιά! Το site ίπταται. Αρχίζω και συνηθίζω μάλιστα την εμφάνιση, οπότε εθίζομαι περισσότερο. Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά.

----------


## soclas

Αληθεια τι απεγεινε η ιστοσελιδα με τα νεα απο το χωρο του dsl και των Νεων Τεχνολογιων?

----------


## tvelocity

Η κεντρική σελίδα είναι υπο κατασκευή!

----------


## ipo

> Done with attatchments!


Ευχαριστώ.

 :Contrabassplaying:

----------


## dantouan

Λιγο υπομονη παιδια και θα "ανεβει" κι αυτη...

----------


## wolfman

Μπράβο παιδιά. Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προστέθηκε Blink PM icon με πληρορίες χρήστη (userr info) κάτω απο το καλωσόρισμα και τίς πληροφορίες για την ώρα σύνδεσης!
> 
> Τα νεα pm εμφανίζονται με εικονίδιο που αναβοσβήνει και το user name αυτού/ων που τα έστειλαν!


Sorry αφαιρέθηκε αφου αναφέρθηκαν πολλά προβλήματα!   :Sad:

----------


## TheCondor

Θελω να εκφρασω και τα δικα μου συγχαρητηρια σε οσους δουλεουν για το site, καθε λεπτο κατι θα αλλαζει!! Adslgr.com RULZZZZZZ !!!!!  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Cool  :Contrabassplaying:   :Drumkit:

----------


## apolos

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει κανένα τζαμπέ πρόγραμματάκι για επεξεργασία εικόνας; Έχω ξεμείνει από photoshop προς το παρόν και δεν λέει καθόλου χωρις avatar. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά και εκείνο το how-to που υπήρχε...

----------


## EvilHawk

Κανένα από τα έτοιμα avatar δεν σου κάνει? Είναι πάνω απο 3500!

----------


## wintech2003

Εκανα κάτι "μικρο-επεμβάσεις" ("αλαφρώματα"  :Thumb Dup: ) στον server και τουλάχιστον σε εμενα φορτώνουν χαρακτηριστικά γρηγορότερα τα πάντα!

Εσείς το παρατηρήσατε? Ακούω εντυπώσεις...  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Όλο και ποιο γρήγορα    :Thumbsup1:  
Και όταν παρατηρώ να κολλάει διαπιστώνω μετά ότι έγινε κάποια αλλαγή. Όπως τώρα

----------


## apolos

Δεν τα έχω πολυψάξει είναι η αλήθεια. Θέλω το δικό μουυυυ  :Sad: 
Μάλλον απ'ό,τι φαίνεται θα βολευτώ με κάποιο έτοιμο  προς το παρόν...

----------


## wintech2003

> Και όταν παρατηρώ να κολλάει διαπιστώνω μετά ότι έγινε κάποια αλλαγή. Όπως τώρα


Ετσι.. ετσι.. το εργαλείο δεν κολλάει ποτε!  :Respekt:

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει κανένα τζαμπέ πρόγραμματάκι για επεξεργασία εικόνας; Έχω ξεμείνει από photoshop προς το παρόν και δεν λέει καθόλου χωρις avatar. Δεν βλέπω πουθενά και εκείνο το how-to που υπήρχε...


The Gimp  :Thumbsup1:  

www.gimp.org

----------


## sdikr

Μόλις έιδα το καινούργιο με τα ¨"σχετικα θέματα"  Καλό δεν λέω, αλλά σαν να κάνει μια καθυστέρηση στο κατέβασμα της σελίδας

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μόλις έιδα το καινούργιο με τα ¨"σχετικα θέματα" Καλό δεν λέω, αλλά σαν να κάνει μια καθυστέρηση στο κατέβασμα της σελίδας


Γίνεται ταυτόχρονα και ανακατασεκυή των search indexes! 
θα δούμε στην πορεία, αν επιβαρύνει την εμφάνιση σελίδων θα το αφαιρέσουμε!!  :Wink:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Οι σελίδες στα θέματα βγαίνουν αλλοπρόσαλλα.
Άντε κάποιος παιδεύεται πάλη
Edit Έφτιαξε όλα καλά  /Edit

----------


## JJX

Με το acdsee μπορειτε να κανετε resize το avatar ευκολα! (π.χ. με βαση τα pixels που θελετε)

----------


## WAntilles

PaintShopPro

----------


## Lazy Dog

Photoshop(αλλα δεν ειναι τζαμπε)
..μπορει να γινει ομως  :Whistling:

----------


## AsGoodAsItGets

Ρε παιδιά, ο άνθρωπος ζήτησε τζαμπέ προγραμματάκι, ACDSee, Paintshop και Photoshop είναι τζαμπέ;  :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

Υπήρξε κάποιο πρόβλημα για 1-2 ημέρες με τους names servers της Otenet σε σχεση με το www.adslgr.com! 
Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε μετά απο επικοινωνια του Wintech2003 με τους υπεύθυνους!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προστέθηκε Blink PM icon με πληρορίες χρήστη (userr info) κάτω απο το καλωσόρισμα και τίς πληροφορίες για την ώρα σύνδεσης!
> 
> Τα νεα pm εμφανίζονται με εικονίδιο που αναβοσβήνει και το user name αυτού/ων που τα έστειλαν!


Επανήλθε μόνο το blink PM icon χωρίς τις λοιπές πληροφορίες που δημιουργούσαν προβλήματα!

----------


## EvilHawk

Επειδή είχαν αναφερθεί προβλήματα με την αναζήτηση ( δεν μπορούσε να γίνει αναζήτηση με λέξεις 3 γραμματων) προστέθηκαν μερικές συνηθισμένες λέξεις  3 γραμμάτων όπως πχ. nat, pat, utp, fax, cat, udp κλπ που θα μπορούν να συμμετέχουν στο search & ολοκληρώθηκε η ανακατασκευή του index!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

*EvilHawk*, Σωστός. Το δοκίμασα δουλεύει   :3d glasses:

----------


## wintech2003

Σήμερα 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2005 στις 18:00 (GMT+2:00) θα γίνει αναβάθμιση της έκδοσης vBulletin απο 3.0.6 σε 3.0.7.

Ισως να παρατηρήσετε αδυναμία πρόσβασης στο site για 5-10 λεπτά.

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας.

----------


## Lazy Dog

Καλη αναβαθμιση  :Banjoplaying:

----------


## wintech2003

Ακυρο.. αλλάζουμε ώρα γιατι λείπει ο EvilHawk  :Smile:

----------


## JJX

1) Ισως ηδη να εχει καποιο απο ολα αυτα
2) αφου την ξερεις την απαντηση  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Ρε παιδιά, ο άνθρωπος ζήτησε τζαμπέ προγραμματάκι, ACDSee, Paintshop και Photoshop είναι τζαμπέ;


...τα παντα ειναι δυνατα(ο νοων νοητω)  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:

----------


## wintech2003

Done!  :Smile:

----------


## iNCubO

wintech2003 σφυράς  :Very Happy:

----------


## apolos

> The Gimp  
> 
> www.gimp.org


 :Thumbsup1: 

Ναι, χρειαζόμουν ένα τζαμπέ από αυτά που δεν κοστίζουν  :Whistling:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ευτυχώς τελείωσε με μόνο ένα 5λεπτο προσθηκών & προσαρμογών ! 
Kαι χωρίς να χαθεί τίποτα απο αυτά που είχαμε προσαρμόσει στο aDSLgr.com!



Have fun!

----------


## Lazy Dog

Τωρα ειναι ολα OK  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Kazaboubou13

Μπράβο διαχειριστές του φόρουμ ωραία avatars βάλατε και με μεγάλη ποικιλία!Που τα βρήκατε αλήθεια;Και παρ'όλο που είναι σχετικά μεγαλά σε μέγεθος περίεργο που είναι μόνο μέχρι 20kb.Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά!

----------


## wintech2003

Τις ευχαριστίες σας στον EvilHawk και στην πολύ καλή δουλεια που έχει κάνει γενικά σε όλο το forum!  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## EvilHawk

Και δεν τελειώσαμε ακόμα! 
Σε καμμια ωρίτσα θα εχουμε και άλλη έκπληξη!


Your adslgr.com developing Team!

----------


## giageo

rss feed;

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναι !

XML: Latest 20 Posts: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/external...e&bbcode=parse
RSS 0.91: Latest 20 Posts:  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/external...e&bbcode=parse
RSS1: Latest 20 Posts: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/external...e&bbcode=parse
RSS2: Latest 20 Posts: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/external...e&bbcode=parse

Δοκιμάστε μέχρι να φτιάξω μενουδάκια και drop down!   :Wink:

----------


## tvelocity

RSS r00lz!!!! Thanx  :Respekt:

----------


## giageo

thanks   :Respekt:  πολύ χρήσιμο

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλά , τρεις μέρες "έλειψα" και παρά λίγο να μην το γνωρίσω το φόρουμ ! Μπράβο evil , άψογο ! Όλο αλλαγές ευχάριστες .   :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## ipo

Είδα και νέα μαγκιά! RSS!!
Προσπάθησα να τα περάσω στον firefox (δοκίμασα και τις 4 αναδυόμενες επιλογές που εμφανίζονται πατώντας το πορτοκαλί κουμπί στην status bar, αλλά δεν λειτούργησαν).
Είναι έτοιμα;

Πολύ χλιδή αυτό το site τελικά.
 :Guitar: 

Edit: Έτοιμα και τα RSS!

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλή δουλειά τα περί RSS. Κρίμα που δεν δουλεύουν σε εμένα.

Τελικά είναι έτοιμα; Δοκιμάζω με firefox και ενώ στο site www.mgmanager.gr μου δουλεύουν κανονικά, στο adslgr δεν δουλεύει καμία από τις 4 αναδυόμενες επιλογές.
 :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

εμένα με το http://www.serence.com/site.php  (klipfolio)   δουλέυει μια χαρα

----------


## JohnGR

Δοκιμάστε και το http://www.rssreader.com/

----------


## euri

Και σε μένα (με Firefox) δε δουλεύει καμία από τις τέσσερις επιλογές του adslgr.com.  Αντίθετα τα υπόλοιπα feeds που έχω  ρυθμίσει λειτουργούν χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Στη θέση των feeds εμφανίζεται το εξής μήνυμα:  _Live bookmark failed to load._

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα RSS δουλεύουν με όλους τους readers , γίνονται κανονικά validate στο www.feedvalidator.org ! 
Ίσως να παρουσιάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον firefox αλλά δέν νομίζω ότι είναι απο την μεριά μας το πρόβλημα! 

Δοκιμάστε να τα δείτε μεσα απο το Rssreader που λέει παραπάνω ο JohnGr ή απο klipfolio που λεέι ο Σπύρος δουλεύουν απλά εκπληκτικά!

----------


## [Insomniac]

Τόσο με το built-in reader του firefox, όσο και με το Sage extension του, το 
RSS2: Latest 20 Posts: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/externa...ve&bbcode=parse τουλάχιστον, δεν μου παρουσιάζει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια ακόμα ! Όσοι εχουν firefox ας δοκιμάσουν αυτά:

RSS 0.92 http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbexternal.php?type=rss
RSS 2 http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbexternal.php?type=rss2

και πείτε μου τί γίνεται!

Η λύση πάντως που εχω ενσωματώσει στο rss auto discovery  δούλευε με Firefox 1.0 PR και με το Sage extension!

----------


## euri

Λοιπόν, όταν κάνω αυτόματο _Add Live Bookmark for this page's feed_ από το αντίστοιχο εικονίδιο στο staus bar του Firefox δεν καταφέρνει να μου φορτώσει τα feeds.  Αν κάνω edit το url του feed και βάλω αυτά που έδωσες EvilHawk στο #676, τότε παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## GoofyX

> Λοιπόν, όταν κάνω αυτόματο _Add Live Bookmark for this page's feed_ από το αντίστοιχο εικονίδιο στο staus bar του Firefox δεν καταφέρνει να μου φορτώσει τα feeds.  Αν κάνω edit το url του feed και βάλω αυτά που έδωσες EvilHawk στο #676, τότε παίζει κανονικά.


Ναι, το ίδιο και σε μένα με Firefox 1.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια ακόμα ! Όσοι εχουν firefox ας δοκιμάσουν αυτά:
> 
> RSS 0.92 http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbexternal.php?type=rss
> RSS 2 http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbexternal.php?type=rss2


Δουλεύουν και τα δύο. Firefox 1.0.




> Η λύση πάντως που εχω ενσωματώσει στο rss auto discovery δούλευε με Firefox 1.0 PR και με το Sage extension!


Αυτό ακριβώς είπα και πιο πάνω, ότι δηλαδή *δεν* αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα και με τα δύο. 
Ελπίζω να μην διάβασες λάθος.

----------


## EvilHawk

> ]Αυτό ακριβώς είπα και πιο πάνω, ότι δηλαδή δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα και με τα δύο.
> Ελπίζω να μην διάβασες λάθος.


Απο ότι φαίνεται είσαι ο μόνος που δεν εχει πρόβλημα με τα κανονικά!

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το feedback θα προσθέσω τα 2 links στο auto disvovery για τον firefox!

----------


## EvilHawk

My mistake !  H αναφορά στο edit του link με έκανε να το ψάξω καλύτερα!
Δουλεύουν και τα παλιά, απλά το παλιό auto discovery έβαζε 2 φορές το www.adslgr.com στο link! 
Fixed and now it works as it meant to work!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## euri

> My mistake !  H αναφορά στο edit του link με έκανε να το ψάξω καλύτερα!
> Δουλεύουν και τα παλιά, απλά το παλιό auto discovery έβαζε 2 φορές το www.adslgr.com στο link! 
> Fixed and now it works as it meant to work!


Yesssss!  Παίζει το auto discovery στην Αλεπού της Φωτιάς.  Πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά (και όχι μόνο για το RSS...)

edit:  και τα τρία links παίζουν με το auto discovery

----------


## EvilHawk

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια παιδιά!

Απο εδώ και πέρα μόνο μικροβελτιώσεις θα γίνονται αναφορικά με το forum!

Προτεραιότητα τώρα έχει η κατασκευή του portal απο τον Νεκτάριο!
Απο μια πρώτη ματιά που έριξα στο μυστικό project θα σας αρέσει ιδιαίτερα!

Και η επόμενη μεγάλη έκπληξη θα έρθει απο τον wintech2003, ελπίζω σύντομα!

Your developing team!

----------


## ipo

Περίφημα! Λειτουργούν πλεόν στον firefox τα RSS. Κάνατε πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Και ίσως ένα bug:
Στο πάνω μερός της σελίδας στη γραμμή με τα διάφορα χρήσιμα κουμπιά: "εργαλεία θεμάτων", "συχνές ερωτήσεις", "λίστα μελών", "ημερολόγιο", "active topics", "νέα μηνύματα", "αναζήτηση", "βοηθήματα", "αποσύνδεση" τις τελευταίες μέρες κάτι προστέθηκε (π.χ. το "xml rss") το οποίο μου δημιουργεί δύο προβλήματα:

Αφενός μεγάλωσε το πλάτος της σελίδας και πρέπει να κάνω δεξί-αριστερό scroll για να δω τα κουμπιά "βοηθήματα" και "αποσύνδεση" (μικρό το κακό, αλλά γίνεται λίγο δυσανάγνωστο σε ανάλυση 800x600), αλλά κυρίως όταν πατάω στο κουμπί βοηθήματα, βλέπω πλέον μόνο τη μισή πρώτη λέξη από κάθε επιλογή που βγαίνει στο αναδυόμενο παραθυράκι, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι η καθεμία.

(Χρησιμοποιώ windows xp pro sp2, firefox, ανάλυση 800x600.)

Αν έχετε χρόνο ας του ρίξετε μία ματιά. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε με το που μπήκε το κόκκινο-μπλε κουμπί "xml rss" στη γραμμή αυτή. Ίσως είναι καλύτερα αν μπουν κάτω-κάτω, στο κουτί "Δικαιώματα-Επιλογές".

----------


## Lazy Dog

Ipo ειναι μαλλον λογω της αναλυσης που εχεις, εγω με 1024x768 δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανενα προβλημα

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα, αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ η 800x600 και πριν προστεθεί το νέο κουμπί δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## [Insomniac]

Τι ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον ipo έχω και εγώ. Η ανάλυση φταίει (800x600 και εγώ). Μικρό το κακό, αλλά αν μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι για να διορθωθεί θα ήταν ευχάριστο. 

Δυστυχώς σε 15 monitor με 1024x768 δυσκολεύεσαι. 



Off Topic



[me]Σκέφτεται... 
χμμμ, 15 monitor;... μήπως να πάρω 17άρη;... Ναι αλλά τότε να μην αλλάξω και την κάρτα γραφικών... Pci-e εεεε;;; Πόσο πάνε αυτές οι καινούριες motherboard;... Αυτές για τους 64bitους μωρέ... Τί δεν έχω 64bitο;;; Ε ναι βάλε ένα και από αυτούς... Water cooling ε; Και εγώ αυτό λέω, να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο... S-ATA είπες;.... .... ....  :Whistling:   :Thumb Dup: [/me].

.

----------


## tvelocity

Μην ξεχνάς αυτα τα 7.1, πως τα λένε τελοσπάντων...

----------


## The_StarGazer

> Pci-e εεεε;;;


Τιιιιιι ??  PCI-e ??? Μαλλον SLi εννοεις ...

----------


## runnerma

Με γειά τα RSS!! Kαλή προσθήκη!!!

----------


## wolfy

μερικά από τα βασικά που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπούνε στο adslgr.com (όσα δεν έχουν μπεί ακόμα)

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/misc.php?do=showsmilies

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

*wolfy*, Μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα τα τελευταία στην λίστα.  :Arrow Up:

----------


## wolfy

O EvilHawk ανταποκρίθηκε ατραπιαία σαν γεράκι!!!! Μπράβο στους Αντμιν!!!!!

 Πολύ φάση!!!!

 :Lips Sealed:   :Shocked:   :Crying:   :RTFM:   :Innocent:   :Vava:   :Scared:   :Sorry:   :What..?:

----------


## Yngwiedis

Από αυτά που πρότεινα εγώ όμως δεν μπήκε κανένα  :Sad:  ( ή μήπως δεν βλέπω καλά ; )

EDIT : Μπαααα. Μια χαρά βλέπω...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Από αυτά που πρότεινα εγώ όμως δεν μπήκε κανένα


Θα τα κοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή όταν θα βρω χρόνο  :Wink:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

:Music:   :Yahooooo:  Καλά πολύ γέλιο μπράβο παιδιά  :Rolling Eyes:   :Vava:   :Scared:   :Sorry:

----------


## sdikr

κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την γλώσσα του φόρουμ ( it is all english to me) *defaults forum*

----------


## nnn

Και σε εμένα.
Άλλαξα την γλώσσα από τις επιλογές σε Greek για να γυρίσει σε Ελληνικά.
wintech παιδί μου τι κάνεις πάλι ;
Χρόνια Πολλά   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## nnn

Μάλλον έφτιαξε.

----------


## sdikr

> Μάλλον έφτιαξε.


συμφωνώ και εγώ!!

----------


## wintech2003

Thnx nnn  :Cool:  

Εγω δεν κάνω τίποτα!  :Innocent:  
Άλλοι "πειράζουν"...

----------


## Slay

θα μπορουσε να γινει οταν επιλεγω αγγλικα να βλεπω και τα παλια τα κουμπακια που λεγανε quote, reply, edit , ειδικα αυτο το "Παραθεση" με τα τοσοδουλικα γραμματακια εδω μου καθεται.

----------


## giageo

Μήπως να αλλάζατε τον τίτλο "με τη δύναμη του vbulletin" της αρχικής σελίδας του forum σε κάτι καλύτερο, αν είναι εύκολο;

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως να αλλάζατε τον τίτλο "με τη δύναμη του vbulletin" της αρχικής σελίδας του forum σε κάτι καλύτερο, αν είναι εύκολο;



with the force of vbuletin;

με την δυναμη του Βπινακα ανακοινώσεων     :Mr. Green:

----------


## WAntilles

> with the force of vbuletin;
> 
> με την δυναμη του Βπινακα ανακοινώσεων


Ή απλά κόφτε το "of vbulletin" και κάντε το "f" κεφαλαίο.  :Guitar:

----------


## sdikr

english again!! (ελα και δεν έχω πάρει το Lower ακόμα!)  :Mr. Green:

----------


## sdikr

νασου ξανά τα ελλήνικά!

----------


## euri

Εύγε !    :Thumbsup1:  

Οι Διαχειριστές & ΣΙΑ κάνουν καλή δουλειά   :Respekt:  

Επιτέλους έχουμε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από φατσούλες   :Yahooooo:  

Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, βγάζω το άχτι μου και δοκιμάζω τα καινούργια smilies    :ROTFL:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## polikos

> Ή ας κλείσουμε το forum   
> Πονάει δόντι, κόψει κεφάλι


συμφωνω μαζι σου, αν ειναι μερικοι να το ξεφτιλιζουν τελειως και να μη σεβονται τιποτα  καλυτερα να κλεισει.

----------


## Cafeeine

Χτες το πρωι και σημερα το απογευμα δεν μπορώ να δω το adslgr.com μέσω vivodi. 
Μου βγάζει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα 




> Warning: main(./includes/functions_bigthree.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /forum/index.php on line 57
> 
> Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required './includes/functions_bigthree.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/pear') in /home/httpd/vhosts/adslgr.com/httpdocs/forum/index.php on line 57


Με την αριθμητική ip λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## EvilHawk

Για να μήν τα ψάχνετε! 

Μερικές επιλογές απο την μπάρα πλοήγησης όπως:η Λίστα Μελώντο Ημερολόγιο& το Active Topics

μετακόμισαν στο "Βοηθήματα" !

----------


## [Insomniac]

Και έτσι διορθώθηκε και το πρόβλημα στο πλάτος της σελίδας, με την 800x600 ανάλυση.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## EvilHawk

> ]Και έτσι διορθώθηκε και το πρόβλημα στο πλάτος της σελίδας, με την 800x600 ανάλυση.


Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος της μετακόμισης φυσικά !  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Χτες το πρωι και σημερα το απογευμα δεν μπορώ να δω το adslgr.com μέσω vivodi. 
> Μου βγάζει το ακόλουθο μήνυμα 
> 
> 
> 
> Με την αριθμητική ip λειτουργεί κανονικά.


Μπές στο προφίλ σου και διάλεξε "προκαθορισμένο στύλ έμφάνισης" και θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα! Μην αλλάζετε style εμφάνισης τους forum μέχρι να τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση!   :Wink:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος της μετακόμισης φυσικά !


Μήπως τότε θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι και για ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στην "απάντηση σε θέμα", όταν έχεις επιλέξει για επεξεργαστή κειμένου την βελτιωμένη έκδοση;

Παραθέτω screenshot



Λεπτομέρεια ξέρω, αλλά μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα...  :Whistling:  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvilHawk

Με τί browser γίνεται αυτό ? Διορθώνεται αλλά θα εχουμε λιγότερα smilies στο αντίστοιχο box!

----------


## ipo

Evilhawk, πάλι έκανες κάποια μαγκιά και δεν έχω το πρόβλημα με το κουμπί "βοηθήματα".

Ευχαριστώ!

Γιατί όμως μου βγάλατε την  :Guitar:  από τα άμεσα προσβάσιμα smiles του καλού editor;

(Μην αγχώνεσαι, όλο και κάτι θα βρίσκω για να παραπονιέμαι.  :Smile:  )

----------


## [Insomniac]

Firefox 1.0, ανάλυση 800x600.

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστούμε για τις τροποποιήσεις Evilhawk.

----------


## Cafeeine

Δεν γινοταν δουλεια όπως είπες EvilHawk, αλλα το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε. Απλα πεταξα τα παλιά μου cookies και εστρωσε...

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Edit: Έτοιμα και τα RSS!


Πολυ καλα  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## euri

Άντε, ας παραπονεθώ κι εγώ!  Αυτό το υποχρεωτικό άβαταρ που λέει νο-άβαταρ, γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει;  Πρέπει σώνει και καλά ένας χρήστης να έχει άβαταρ, έστω και το default του φόρουμ;

[φαλλοκρατικό mode on]
Πάντως οφείλω να υποβάλλω τα δέοντα σε χρήστες όπως dantouan, Lazy Dog, runnerma, κλπ για την καθημερινή...ψυχαγωγία που προσφέρουν   :Cool:  
[φαλλοκρατικό mode off]

----------


## WAntilles

> Άντε, ας παραπονεθώ κι εγώ!  Αυτό το υποχρεωτικό άβαταρ που λέει νο-άβαταρ, γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει;  Πρέπει σώνει και καλά ένας χρήστης να έχει άβαταρ, έστω και το default του φόρουμ;


Αν δεν σ' αρέσει, μπορείς πολύ απλά να κάνεις δεξί κλικ επάνω του -> *Adblock Image*.

----------


## apxwv

παιδια help..

1.δεν ξερω να βαζω smiles

2.δεν ξερω να βαζω εικονα στην υπογραφη(οχι αβαταρ)

3.δεν ξερω να κανω παραθεσηκειμενο αλλου χρηστη

----------


## apxwv

:Offtopic:  οκ το πρωτο το βρηκαμε

 :Vava:   :Whip: 

 :Ban:

----------


## EvilHawk

> παιδια help..


Έριξες μια ματιά εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php? ?

----------


## wolfy

ρε παιδιά γιατί στα μηνύματα των άλλων βλέπω ότι πάνε δυο ώρες πίσω. πχ το τελευταίο μήνυμα, μέχρι τώρα,  λέει ότι γράφτηκε 14:47

Εντιτ

και στα δικά μου επίσης πάει πίσω

----------


## thama

Το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον στο προφίλ σου.
Πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις ότι βρίσκεσαι σε ζώνη  
GMT +2

----------


## wolfy

Άντε!!! Είμαι πολύ zon! To πιστεύεις ότι 2 φορές που κοίταξα δεν μπορούσα να βρω την Αθενς

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Άντε!!! Είμαι πολύ zon! To πιστεύεις ότι 2 φορές που κοίταξα δεν μπορούσα να βρω την Αθενς


Συμβαινει και στα καλυτερα παιδια  :Whistling:

----------


## lazar

Στην ενότητα Unix - Linux έχει μόνον 2 σελίδες με περιεχόμενα μηνυμάτων.
Ως τελευταίο αναφέρεται το mldonkey και kmldonkey με ημερομηνία 26-01-05.

Πού είναι τα υπόλοιπα; Έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά από την phpBB;

----------


## bill

Μάλλον από τότε που έγινε η αναβάθμιση δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποίηση με email σε θέματα που παρακολουθώ. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα, έλεγξε τίς ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ σου!

----------


## sdikr

για πάνε στον πίνακα ελέγχου, χρήστη,  επεξεργασια επιλογών,  επιλογές προβολής μυνημάτων, εκεί λέει Προεπιλεγμένο χρονικό όριο προβολής θεμάτων

κάντο προβολή όλων των θεμάτων

----------


## EvilHawk

Φυσικά και έχει τελειώσει εδώ και ένα μήνα και δεν λείπει τίποτα!  :Wink: 

Πήγαινε στίς Επιλογές εμφάνισης του forum index και δώσε να σου δείξει τα θέματα για  το χρονικό διάστημα που επιθυμείς!

Default δείχνει μόνο τα ενεργά θέματα του τελευταίου μήνα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> για πάνε στον πίνακα ελέγχου, χρήστη,  επεξεργασια επιλογών,  επιλογές προβολής μυνημάτων, εκεί λέει Προεπιλεγμένο χρονικό όριο προβολής θεμάτων
> 
> κάντο προβολή όλων των θεμάτων


Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνεις μέσα απο το προφίλ κάθε φορά, στο προφίλ η αλλαγή είναι μόνιμη!
Σε κάθε forum index εχει επιλογές εμφάνισης που μπορείς να επιλέξεις το χρονικό διάστημα που επιθυμείς!

Αχχχχ που θα πάει θα συνηθίσετε!  :Wink:

----------


## lazar

Α... οκ παιδιά. "Όλα καθαρά" (all clear). :-)
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## apxwv

ναι δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη. στη υπογραφη λεει μονο τι ειναι και στο αλλο δεν ειδα τιποτα

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

Ναι, ουτε κι εγω λαμβανω.

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

Παρακαλω, καποιες παρατηρησεις-αποριες για τις ρυθμισεις στα 'προφιλς' των μελων:

Γιατι δε γραφετε ποιες ακριβως ειναι οι διαστασεις που πρεπει ναχει μια φωτο προκειμενου να γινει αποδεκτη ως avatar? Xρειαστηκε να μικρυνω πολλες φορες τη δικη μου μεχρι να παει στα 1,96 kb και να μπει στο avatar.

H φωτο του profil, δεν εμφανιζεται??

Μπορει καποιος mod να μικρυνει την εικονα της υπογραφης μου? ή τουλαχιστον να μου πει πως γινεται, αν γινεται, να τη μικρυνω εγω? Γιατι οταν αντιγραφεις ενα link που βρηκες στο ιντερνετ, δε μπορεις να ξερεις ποσο μεγαλη ειναι!!
(πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι λινκ απ το ιντερνετ? δε μπορει να ειναι καποια φωτο απ τον υπολογιστη μας? ή πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ανεβασω καπου μια φωτο και να γραψω το λινκ της? Αν ναι, τοτε πεστε μου που, γιατι δε ξερω  :Sad:   )

Και πως γινεται να συνδιασω και κειμενο και φωτο στην υπογραφη μου, οπως εχουν ορισμενοι?

Οταν συνδεομαι, υπαρχει καποιο option που να βλεπω αμεσως σε ποια threads συμμετεχω, ωστε να μη ψαχνω γυρω-γυρω με τις ωρες να τα βρω?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## EvilHawk

> ναι δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη. στη υπογραφη λεει μονο τι ειναι και στο αλλο δεν ειδα τιποτα


"χρήση τής ετικέτας [img] που σας επιτρέπει να προσθέσετε εικόνες στα μηνύματά σας.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικές με τον κώδικα vB, πατήστε εδώ ! "

Για να κάνεις μήνυμα κάποιου χρήστη παράθεση πατάς μέσα στο μήνυμα του το κουμπάκι παράθεση!
Η διαλέγεις τμήμα του μηνύματος και πατάς το πλήκτρο δεξια απο την παράθεση (quick reply)!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γιατι δε γραφετε ποιες ακριβως ειναι οι διαστασεις που πρεπει ναχει μια φωτο προκειμενου να γινει αποδεκτη ως avatar? Xρειαστηκε να μικρυνω πολλες φορες τη δικη μου μεχρι να παει στα 1,96 kb και να μπει στο avatar.


 Αναφέρεται ακριβώς στίς οδηγίες του προσαρμοσμένου avatar!  "Σημείωση: Το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος των προσαρμοσμένων εικόνων σας είναι 100 επί 100 pixels ή 64,0 KB (ότι είναι μικρότερο)." 




> Μπορει καποιος mod να μικρυνει την εικονα της υπογραφης μου? ή τουλαχιστον να μου πει πως γινεται, αν γινεται, να τη μικρυνω εγω? Γιατι οταν αντιγραφεις ενα link που βρηκες στο ιντερνετ, δε μπορεις να ξερεις ποσο μεγαλη ειναι!!
> (πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι λινκ απ το ιντερνετ? δε μπορει να ειναι καποια φωτο απ τον υπολογιστη μας? ή πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ανεβασω καπου μια φωτο και να γραψω το λινκ της? Αν ναι, τοτε πεστε μου που, γιατι δε ξερω )


2-3 μηνύματα παραπάνω 8α δείς ότι μπορείς να την ανεβάσεις σαν συννημένο σε ένα μήνυμα πχ. στο Testing και να προσθέσεις το link με [img] στην υπογραφή σου! Και φυσικά να  μειώσεις μόνος σου άμεσα το μέγεθος τής φωτογραφίας της υπογραφής σου οι mods δεν είναι για τέτοιες δουλειές!

Για τα υπόλοιπα να διαβασεις τίς συχνές ρωτήσεις θα βρείς απαντησεις για όλα!

----------


## EvilHawk

έλεγξε τίς ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ σου

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

> Αναφέρεται ακριβώς στίς οδηγίες του προσαρμοσμένου avatar!  "Σημείωση: Το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος των προσαρμοσμένων εικόνων σας είναι 100 επί 100 pixels ή 64,0 KB (ότι είναι μικρότερο)."


Sorry αλλα εμεις δε καταλαβαινουμε τι παει να πει '100x100 pixels'.
Moυ λες πως οτι ειναι μικροτερο απο 64 kb ειναι δεκτο?!
Μα εγω μικραινα συνεχως τη φωτο μου και μονο οταν κατεβηκε στα 1,96kb, οπως ειπα, εγινε δεκτη.




> 2-3 μηνύματα παραπάνω 8α δείς ότι μπορείς να την ανεβάσεις σαν συννημένο σε ένα μήνυμα πχ. στο Testing και να προσθέσεις το link με [img] στην υπογραφή σου! Και φυσικά να  μειώσεις μόνος σου άμεσα το μέγεθος τής φωτογραφίας της υπογραφής σου οι mods δεν είναι για τέτοιες δουλειές!
> 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα να διαβασεις τίς συχνές ρωτήσεις θα βρείς απαντησεις για όλα!


Οπως σου εξηγησα, ηδη διαβασα αλλα δε καταλαβα, γιαυτο και σε ρωταω εδω. 
Πιο συγκεκριμενα, ρωτησα πως γινεται, εκτος απο φωτο να προσθεσουμε και πεζο κειμενο, μαζι.
Και πως γινεται να μπορω να βλεπω τα threads που συμμετεχω ο ιδιος, αμεσως, χωρις να ψαχνω στο χαμό των θεματων...
Αν σου κανει τοσο κοπο να απαντησεις τοτε ok μην απαντας.

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

> έλεγξε τίς ρυθμίσεις στο προφίλ σου


δεν θαταν καλυτερο να μας πεις ποιες ακριβως ρυθμισεις να ελεγξουμε?  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μα εγω μικραινα συνεχως τη φωτο μου και μονο οταν κατεβηκε στα 1,96kb, οπως ειπα, εγινε δεκτη.


Για τα registerd members διαστάσεις ειναι 100χ100 & μικρότερο απο 19Kb όχι 1,96!

Την υπογραφή υπάρχεουν σχετικά μηνύματα που αναφέρεται πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το tag [img], κείμενο απλά προσθέτεις στην υπογραφή σου, τα θέματα που παρακολουθείς στα δείχνει στο profil σου.... 




> Αν σου κανει τοσο κοπο να απαντησεις τοτε ok μην απαντας.


Εσένα σου κάνει κόπο να διαβάσεις τίς συχνές ερωτήσεις , δεν σου κάνει κόπο όμως να γίνει αγενής!
Και να αφαιρέσεις αυτή την τεράστια εικόνα απο την υπογραφή σουν πρίν την αφαιρέσω εγώ ....

----------


## EvilHawk

Να διαβάσεις τίς συχνές ερωτήσεις!

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

> Για τα registerd members διαστάσεις ειναι 100χ100 & μικρότερο απο 19Kb όχι 1,96!
> 
> Την υπογραφή υπάρχεουν σχετικά μηνύματα που αναφέρεται πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το tag [img], κείμενο απλά προσθέτεις στην υπογραφή σου, τα θέματα που παρακολουθείς στα δείχνει στο profil σου.... 
> 
> 
> Εσένα σου κάνει κόπο να διαβάσεις τίς συχνές ερωτήσεις , δεν σου κάνει κόπο όμως να γίνει αγενής!
> Και να αφαιρέσεις αυτή την τεράστια εικόνα απο την υπογραφή σουν πρίν την αφαιρέσω εγώ ....


Aντε παλι να εξηγω:...

Οχι 19kb, ουτε 9, ουτε 5, ουτε καν 3...
Ξαναλεω οτι επρεπε να μικρυνω τη φωτο παρα πολυ, ωστε μονο οταν κατεβηκε στα 1,96kb εγινε δεκτη. Τσεκαρησε το και μονος σου στο κατω κατω.
Ποσοι νομιζεις οτι ξερουν και μπορουν να ελεγξουν το τι θα πει τοσα επι τοσα pixels σε μια φωτο? Ασφαλως ελαχιστοι. Γιαυτο προτεινω να γραφετε απλα και καθαρα ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ, τι ακριβως μεγεθος πρεπει να εχει μια φωτο (σε kb) ωστε να μπορει καποιος αμεσως να καταλαβαινει και να βαζει την σωστη χωρις να χανεται και να ταλαιπωρειται με τις ωρες  :Wink:  

Στο προφιλ μου, στα θεματα που παρακολουθω, λεει οτι παρακολουθω μηδεν θεματα...

οk, αφου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βαλει κανεις κειμενο μαζι με την φωτο στην υπογραφη του ε τοτε...παραιτουμαι.

Πότε εγινα αγενης? Νομιζω οτι ως τωρα ειμαι ευγενεστατος, γιαυτο αλλωστε και επαναλαμβανομαι τοσες φορες προκειμενου να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις καθαρα τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει ενα νεο μελος που παει να μπει εδω.
(δεν ειπα οτι μου κανει κοπο να διαβασω τις συχνες ερωτησεις, ειπα οτι δε βγαζω ακρη)

Τελος, οσο αφορα τη φωτο της υπογραφης μου, σου ζητησα να τη μικρυνεις και ειπες οτι δεν ειναι δικη σου δουλεια!..τωρα ομως μου λες οτι θα την αφαιρεσεις. Ε αφαιρεσε την, δεν εχω προβλημα αλλωστε εγω τωρα ψαχνω για μια μικροτερη.

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

ωχου ρε μεγαλε...ολο την ιδια καραμελα εισαι!
Γιατι εγινε αυτη η ενοτητα αφου δε ξερεις ή δεν εχεις διαθεση να βοηθησεις?
Αν ειναι να λες 'αντε εκει και διαβασε' ειναι προτιμοτερο να μη λες τιποτα γιατι κατανταει κουραστικο.  :Spider:

----------


## EvilHawk

> ειναι προτιμοτερο να μη λες τιποτα γιατι κατανταει κουραστικο.


Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν εχει σκεφτεί το ίδιο για αυτό που κάνεις εσύ!  :RTFM:  

ps.Αφαιρέθηκε και η τεράστια φωτογραφία απο την υπογραφή σου, φρόντισε να διαβασεις  πως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μια σε λογκότερο μέγεθος!  :Whistling:

----------


## wolfy

> ....Αφαιρέθηκε και η τεράστια φωτογραφία απο την υπογραφή σου, ...


Ρε αυτοκράτορα τι σκυλί είναι αυτό; Που το μάζεψες;  :Thumbdown0: 

Και πουσε, μην τα παίρνεις τόσο εύκολα, δεν κάνει!

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

μα ειναι η γκομενα μου!
ποια πηρε την αγαπη σου και την εκανε κουραδα?

----------


## wolfy

> ποια πηρε την αγαπη σου και την εκανε κουραδα?


O Βαγγέλης!

----------


## sotiriskakos

Πείτε μου όμως γιατί δε μπορώ να βάλω smilies;Την επιλογή για την απενεργοποίησή τους πάντως δεν την έχω τσεκαρισμένη.

----------


## sdikr

στο γρήγορη απάντηση,  έχει ενα χαμογελαστό προσωπάκι, για πάτα το

----------


## sotiriskakos

Eν το βλέπω ρε sdikr!!!  :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

αυτο που λέει this  το βλέπεις;

----------


## sotiriskakos

Όχι.Να τι βλέπω εγώ:

----------


## sdikr

πάνε στον πινακά ελέγχου,  επεξεργασία επιλογών,  κάπου λεέι διάφορες επιλόγες,  εκεί το editor κάντο κάτι εκτός απο "Βασικος επεξεργαστής ....."

----------


## sotiriskakos

Μάλιστα, το ρυθμίσαμε.
Χίλια ευχαριστώ!
 :Thumbsup1:

----------


## spartacus

smiles δεν μπορώ να βάλω παρά μόνο στον τίτλο

----------


## sdikr

try this πάνε στον πινακά ελέγχου, επεξεργασία επιλογών, κάπου λεέι διάφορες επιλόγες, εκεί το editor κάντο κάτι εκτός απο "Βασικος επεξεργαστής ....."

----------


## EvilHawk

Βρε παιδιά καλή διάθεση για να βοηθήσουμε έχουμε, αλλά κάντε και εσείς το κόπο να διαβάσετε κανένα παλιότερο μήνυμα! Να μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια...

----------


## lazar

Βρήκα κι έναν τρόπο να διαβάζεις τα μηνύματα χωρίς φωτογραφίες, ...φρουφρού και αρώματα.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/archive/index.php/

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βρήκα κι έναν τρόπο να διαβάζεις τα μηνύματα χωρίς φωτογραφίες, ...φρουφρού και αρώματα.


Εχει και άλλα καλούδια, πάτα στο εργαλεία θέματος να δείς τι εννοώ!

----------


## bill

> Μάλλον από τότε που έγινε η αναβάθμιση δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποίηση με email σε θέματα που παρακολουθώ. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;


Τελικά ήταν στις ρυθμίσεις αλλά στο 
"Προεπιλεγμένη μέθοδος εγγραφής σε θέματα"
όπου είχε σαν επιλεγμένο(by default?) το "Καμία ειδοποίηση μέσω email". Το άλλαξα σε "Άμεση ειδοποίηση μέσω email" και προφανώς τώρα θα δουλεύει.
Ευχαριστώ όσους απάντησαν

----------


## Αυτοκρατορας

> try this πάνε στον πινακά ελέγχου, επεξεργασία επιλογών, κάπου λεέι διάφορες επιλόγες, εκεί το editor κάντο κάτι εκτός απο "Βασικος επεξεργαστής ....."


Πω πω, ποση βοηθεια δινεται στο παληκαρι...απ το χερακι το πηρατε!
Κι εγω ο καψερος εκανα μια ερωτησουλα και μου λετε ολο 'αντε στις οδηγιες΄...
 :Frown:   :whiteflag:   :Scared:   :Sorry:   :Vava:   :Innocent:   :Injectionneedle:   :Drowned:   :Heart Broken:

----------


## sdikr

> Πω πω, ποση βοηθεια δινεται στο παληκαρι...απ το χερακι το πηρατε!
> Κι εγω ο καψερος εκανα μια ερωτησουλα και μου λετε ολο 'αντε στις οδηγιες΄...


Σου είπαν  100χ100 pixels,   τι παραπάνω θέλεις;

----------


## [Insomniac]

Ρε παιδιά στην εικόνα του "no avatar", υπάρχει μες την μαυρίλα ένα "κρυμμένο" μάτι ή εγώ βλέπω διάφορα   :Shocked:   :3d glasses:  !

Μπα δεν νομίζω, αφού αν ανεβάσεις την φωτεινότητα φαίνεται καθαρά! Το μόνιτορ μου δεν είναι και από τα καλύτερα και δεν το είχα προσέξει τόσο καιρό, αλλά από τότε που το είδα, μου φαίνεται κάπως... Ένα αχνό μάτι να σε κοιτάει μες την μαυρίλα...  :Death:   :Gothic:  ! Μακριά...  :Very Happy:

----------


## wolfy

*EvilHawk* αν θες βάλε και αυτά που έχουν πολύ πλάκα     http://www.myphone.gr/forum/misc.php?do=showsmilies


 :Crying:   (το έβαλες αλλά χωρίς την κίνηση) 
 :Blink:  
:w00t:   
:wacko:
:geek:
:ooch:
:ninja:
:*
 :Smile: 
:zzz:
:love:
:baby:
 :Tease: 
:secret:

είναι πολύ ωραία και αστεία. Αν πέφτουν πολλά, βγάλε μερικά απο τα παλιά που είχαμε στο πρώτο adslgr.com και δεν πολυλένε

----------


## cca

Χαίρετε, το κανονικό μου username ειναι cca, αλλα ειναι αδύνατον πλέον να μπώ στο forum με αυτο. Μην κάνει κανείς το λάθος να διαλέξει τον τρόπο εμφάνισης ADSLgr Style, γιατι θα μείνει εκτός forum και το μόνο που 8α βλέπει ειναι ενα error σαν αυτο:


```
 
Warning: main(./includes/functions_bigthree.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /forum/index.php on line 57
 
Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required './includes/functions_bigthree.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/pear') in /home/httpd/vhosts/adslgr.com/httpdocs/forum/index.php on line 57
```

 Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να κανουν κάτι για να ξεμπλοκάρει το account μου.

----------


## sdikr

για ριξε μια ματιά σε αυτό 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14325

----------


## cca

Δυστηχώς το είδα sdikr και δεν δουλεύει σε μένα αυτο το κόλπο. Δεν μπαίνει ουτε με ΙΕ, ούτε με Firefox, οσο και να καθαρίζω cache και cookies. Φοβάμαι οτι έπεσα σε άλλο bug...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν μπαίνει ουτε με ΙΕ, ούτε με Firefox, οσο και να καθαρίζω cache και cookies. Φοβάμαι οτι έπεσα σε άλλο bug...


Δοκίμασε τώρα! Πρέπει να είναι οκ!

----------


## cca

Ευχαριστώ EvilHawk, ειναι ΟΚ τωρα.

----------


## nnn

Καλά στην καινούρια 19άρα σε ανάλυση 1280 Χ 1024 το forum λέει πολύ.
 :Thumbsup1:

----------


## NeK

Αν αλλάξετε το style θα κολίσει το account σας (προσωρινά μέχρι να τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση φυσικά) αν θέλετε να το επαναφέρετε απλά επισκεφθήτε την σελίδα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/?styleid=1
Και θα είναι όλα εντάξει.

----------


## rallye

> Αν αλλάξετε το style θα κολίσει το account σας (προσωρινά μέχρι να τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση φυσικά) αν θέλετε να το επαναφέρετε απλά επισκεφθήτε την σελίδα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/?styleid=1
> Και θα είναι όλα εντάξει.


Μόλις το έπαθα και εγώ, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να δώ το μήνυμα και έφτιαξα ένα δεύτερο username για να μπορέσω να ποστάρω το πρόβλημα. Το username είναι "temp", για να το διαγράψετε...

----------


## satel

Ανοίγω και εγώ μερικά παράθυρα και όλα έιναι με τη μορφή που έχουμε συνηθίσει εδώ και λίγο καιρό. Ανοίγω ακόμα ένα και ουπς τί είναι πάλι αυτό. Και άλλη αλλαγή! Αλλά και αυτή τη φορά προς το καλύτερο. 

Μπράβο γίνεται ακόμα πιο λειτουργικο!

----------


## tvelocity

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ! Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους δούλεψαν πάνω σ'αυτό   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## octap

Δεν ξέρω αλλά κάτι με χαλάει στο αριστερό πλαίσιο.
(Ο κλασσικός Έλληνας)...όχι

Απλά δεν θεωρώ σημαντικό να βλέπω τους online users μπροστά μου εδω αριστερά. Ισως να ήταν καλύτερα κάτω. Βέβαια αυτά είναι γούστα.
Το νέο logo είναι σπέσιαλ. Μου αρέσει που είναι λιτό και έχεις συνεχώς την αίσθηση που βρίσκεσαι, και όχι σε άλλο ένα v-bulletin forum.
Γενικά η εντύπωση ειναι καλή

----------


## sdikr

:Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:  

Μπράβο!!!

----------


## EvilHawk

It's aliveeeee...

Αποφάσισα να το βγάλω οριστικά απο το beta στάδιο! 
No more default style, just the aDSLgr style! 

Have fun!

----------


## porosis

WOW!  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Alexandros191

οι πρώτες μου εντυπώσεις θετικές!!!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## wolfy

Είπα και γώ!!  :Razz:

----------


## troll

Άλλαξε το φόρουμ ... άλλαξε το φόρουμ .... 


Καλύτερο πολύ καλύτερο τώρα

----------


## Alexandros191

> Είπα και γώ!!


 διακρίνω μια δοση ειρωνείας?

----------


## coftaras

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια?Τι αλλαγη ειναι αυτη?Τωρα ξυπνησα και μολις μπηκα στο side  λεω "μπα..σε λαθος forum μπηκα". Πολυ καλη ωραιο ετσι .Πολυ πολυ καλυτερο απο πριν  :Thumb Dup:   :Worthy:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

*Μπράβο*  ωραία αλλαγή   :Cool:

----------


## Alexandros191

η αλλαγή που έγινε,στο να μην φαίνονται οι online users στα δεξια ειναι πολυ καλη.
 θα πρότεινα να κανετε προσθήκη "Τελευταίες Δημοσιεύσεις" και να μπαινουν εκει οι περιπου δεκα τελευταιες δημοσιευσεις που εγινα απο ολα τα θεματα.

----------


## satel

Evil στο πάνω δεξιά τμήμα που θα έπρεπε να είναι το avatar του χρήστη που είναι online εκείνη τη στιγμή εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Έχω εγώ καμία λάθος ρύθμιση?

----------


## DarthVader

Μπράβο.  :Thumb Dup:  Φοβερό, ανεπανάληπτο, πάάάάραπολύ ωραίο.  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## tvelocity

Χμ... μήπως στην μπάρα δεξιά να βάζατε να φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο μέρος του τίτλου των threads; Έτσι ώστε να αναγνωρίζουμε ευκολότερα για ποιο thread πρόκειται.

----------


## paradisegr

Μπράβο ένα από τα καλύτερα ελληνικά forum, σίγουρα μέσα στα 3 πρώτα. Μπράβο και σε ανώτερα....  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## runnerma

> Καλά στην καινούρια 19άρα σε ανάλυση 1280 Χ 1024 το forum λέει πολύ.



Kαι στο καινούργιο μου laptop σε ανάλυση 1280x800 φαίνεται μια χαρά!!!!

Μπράβο Νεκτάριε!!!

----------


## wintech2003

> Kαι στο καινούργιο μου laptop σε ανάλυση 1280x800 φαίνεται μια χαρά!!!!
> 
> Μπράβο Νεκτάριε!!!


Ψωνάρα.... :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

τώρα μου κάνει ένα περίεργο,  μου βγάζει λέξεις   πχ σαν το ..τελευταία σελίδα    οτι τις έχω επισκεφτει, αλλά τις βγάζει και για θέματα που δεν έχω πατήσει!!



edit   και μεγάλη καθηστέρηση για να ανοιξουν οι σελίδες   :Sad:

----------


## runnerma

> Ψωνάρα....



Eντελώς!!!!!

----------


## apostolisss

Τωρα ρε παιδια αμα πω ότι δεν με ενθουσιασε η
κεντρικη δελιδα θα με παρεξηγησετε?
Πολύ flat μου καθησε!

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωχ ,, πάλι αλλάξαμε εμφάνιση ??   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## kyramas

Ναι φαίνεται λίγο flat λόγω περιορισμένης χρήσης των χρωμάτων. καλύτερα έτσι παρά να είναι κιτς.
Το logo ίσως θα μπορούσε να έχει λίγο bevel.
Επίσης τα νέα στην πρώτη σελίδα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν λίγο κείμενο παραπάνω και λίγο μεγαλύτερο font στον τίτλο. Σε ανάλυση 1280Χ1024 φαίνεται άδεια η πρώτη σελίδα.
Ισως το sidebar με τα links για το φόρουμ θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο φαρδύ λίγο.

Μπράβο στα παιδιά που κόπιασαν και κοπιάζουν για να φτιαχτεί αυτό το forum.

----------


## sdikr

> Σε ανάλυση 1280Χ1024 φαίνεται άδεια η πρώτη σελίδα.



Μα ντεν εχουν όλοι 1280χ1024!!
Πρέπει τουλάχιστον ακόμα να προσέχουν και πως θα δίχνει σε 800χ600

----------


## kyramas

Ναι αλλα πχ. με την προηγούμενη μορφή φαινότανε καλύτερα.
Anyway αυτά είναι λεπτομερειες.
Σημασία έχει η λειτουργικότητα.
Και από ότι φαίνεται πάει μια χαρά. !
 :Smile:

----------


## nnn

:Shocked:  Μπράβο,μπράβο   :Thumb Dup: .

----------


## lazar

Ααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

Με γειά το νέο look. Πολύ κομψό και μοντέρνο, όπως λένε στα νεώτερα ελληνικός "ντηζαϊνάτο".

Μου στένεψε λίγο το forum, είναι η αλήθεια. Ελπίζω να μην γίνει ανακάτεμα με τον κώδικα πάλι (πού 'ναι το εικονίδιο με τον τύπο που σφυρίζει δήθεν αδιάφορα :Wink:

----------


## ZORO

Πολύ ωραίο look, με γεια μας

----------


## octap

Συγχαρητήρια.
Το πιο σημαντικό απ'ολα είναι ότι σας ενδιαφέρουν και ακούτε τις παρατηρήσεις
των μελών. Σε αυτές περιλαμβάνω τις καλόβουλες και καλοπροαίρετες.
Ευχαριστώ προσωπικά, και δεν θα αναφέρω γιατι, ίσως σε αυτόν που πάει το ευχαριστώ να
καταλάβει.

Keep up!!!

----------


## GnG

Καλησπέρα.
Βρίσκω και εγώ πολύ όμορφη την αλλαγή που έγινε.
Μια ερώτηση μόνο:Στην αρχική σελίδα πάνω δεξιά εκεί που θα πρέπει να έχει το avatar μου έχει το γνωστό no avatar.Κάτι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω στις ρυθμίσεις?Λεπτομέρεια , κουβέντα να γίνεται...

----------


## kyramas

Ναι λογικά θα έπρεπε να έβγαζε τα αβατάρια μας ! Αλλά μάλλον είναι ακόμα ένα "ζωύφιο" που πρέπει να εκτελέσουν οι μάστορες εδώ !!!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κάτι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω στις ρυθμίσεις?


Όχι είναι κάτι που δεν πήγε καλά και θα το φτιάξουμε !  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Παιδιά, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ; Προσπαθώ να απαντήσω σε ένα θέμα, είτε πατήσω Προεπισκόπηση, είτε Καταχώρηση, μου πετάει λάθος (error 403: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/newreply.php You do not have permission to access this document.). Τι συμβαίνει;
Επεξεργασία: Περιέργως, από αυτό το θέμα δούλεψε κανονικά. Εκείνο στο οποίο πάω να απαντήσω αρχικά είναι το *ADSLgr Forum > Software & Hardware  > Unix - Linux  > Συζήτηση για Linux (gentoo + gnome)*.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παιδιά, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ; Προσπαθώ να απαντήσω σε ένα θέμα, είτε πατήσω Προεπισκόπηση, είτε Καταχώρηση, μου πετάει λάθος (error 403: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/newreply.php You do not have permission to access this document.). Τι συμβαίνει;
> Επεξεργασία: Περιέργως, από αυτό το θέμα δούλεψε κανονικά. Εκείνο στο οποίο πάω να απαντήσω αρχικά είναι το ADSLgr Forum > Software & Hardware > Unix - Linux > Συζήτηση για Linux (gentoo + gnome).


Δές εδώ και ανέβασε μου το post που θέλεις να κάνεις σαν συννημένο txt, σε παρακαλώ!
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=224806

----------


## argosholos

Nice look!
Aν μπορειτε στην αρχική σελίδα σε κάθε νεο βάλτε την εικονα 1 row up me rowspan 2 (η και 3) γιατι τορα πιανει άχριστα χορο και αν μεγαλοσετε και τον τίτλο θα πεφτει το scroll   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ipo

Συγχαρητήρια! Μαζί με την άνοιξη είδαμε και τη νέα σελίδα του forum. Πολύ καλό το νέο λογότυπο. Επίσης χαίρομαι που διατηρήθηκαν οι τελευταίοι τίτλοι θεμάτων του forum στα δεξιά της σελίδας (θα προτιμούσα να είναι ορατή ολόκληρη η πρόταση του κάθε θέματος).

Τώρα έχουμε ξανά τις ενδιαφέρουσες ειδήσεις. Ποιος μας φτάνει!

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για όσους εργάστηκαν για τη σελίδα και κυρίως το forum.

Πάμε γερά!

----------


## Cafeeine

Σημείωση. Το παραθυράκι που ανοίγει για τα SMILIES δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχει την sidebar του φόρουμ

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Σημείωση. Το παραθυράκι που ανοίγει για τα SMILIES δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχει την sidebar του φόρουμ


Συμφωνώ  :Idea:

----------


## EvilHawk

:Very Happy:  


> Σημείωση. Το παραθυράκι που ανοίγει για τα SMILIES δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχει την sidebar του φόρουμ


Στις διαταγές σας αγαπητοί!  
Μας ξέφυγε!   :Whistling:  
Done!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Cafeeine

:Thumbsup1:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

:Yahooooo:  Αυτό είναι forum δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω post σε άλλο thread και διορθώθηκε.  :Worthy:

----------


## Cafeeine

***ADSLgr.com***
  :Respekt: 
  Φόρουμ με όλη τη γεύση και 50% λιγότερα λιπαρα! (Εξαιρούνται οι βραδιές Καλαμπόκα)

----------


## nnn

Να γκρινιάξω λίγο  :Mr. Green: .
Το forum βάρυνε λίγο ή μου φαίνεται μετά την τελευταία αλλαγή ;

----------


## EvilHawk

Όχι ιδιαίτερα αν κοιτάξεις λιγάκι τα στατιστικά που βγάζει στο τέλος κάθε σελίδας!  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Ναι τα στατιστικά είναι εντάξει.
Απλά κατά διαστήματα δείχνει να κολλάει.
Μάλλον γίναμε πολλοί.
Για να φεύγουν μερικοί  :Mr. Green: .

----------


## EvilHawk

Λόγω αλλαγής της ip του www.adslgr.com και μέχρι να γίνει propagation στους name server ίσως να παρατηρηθούν προβλήματα σύνδεσης! 

Προσωρινά μπορείτε να ενημερώσετε το αρχείο hosts που θα βρείτε στο directory windows/system32/drivers/etc  προσθέτοντας την γραμμή 

208.53.129.60 www.adslgr.com 

με την νέα ip του server!

----------


## dantouan

Υπομονη παιδια μερικες ωρες ακομα....

----------


## HaRRy

ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ!! εχω σπάσει 2 μηχανήματα!!!
ακόμα και στη CNS πήρα τηλέφωνο!!
τελικά μπήκα ΤΩΡΑ με Ταϊλανδέζικο proxy!!
ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ !!!


edit:
... με την ΚΑΛΗ έννοια ... 
ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΙΑΡΙΔΕΣ...

----------


## wintech2003

> ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ!! εχω σπάσει 2 μηχανήματα!!!
> ακόμα και στη CNS πήρα τηλέφωνο!!
> τελικά μπήκα ΤΩΡΑ με Ταϊλανδέζικο proxy!!
> ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ !!!


Τον τόνο σου και το ύφος δεν τα καταλαβα.........  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τον τόνο σου και το ύφος δεν τα καταλαβα.........


Πραγματικά , γιατί τόση οργή ? 

Υ.Γ. 
Γιώργο , η Μαριάντα είναι εκεί και εγώ δεν την βλέπω ή όντως την έβγαλες ??

 :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Λόγω αλλαγής της ip του www.adslgr.com και μέχρι να γίνει propagation στους name server ίσως να παρατηρηθούν προβλήματα σύνδεσης! 
> 
> Προσωρινά μπορείτε να ενημερώσετε το αρχείο hosts που θα βρείτε στο directory windows/system32/drivers/etc προσθέτοντας την γραμμή 
> 
> 208.53.129.60 www.adslgr.com 
> 
> με την νέα ip του server!


χωρίς να θέλω να είμαι κακός,
Θα έπρεπε ρε παιδιά να το πείτε αυτό πρίν γίνει η αλλαγή

έπαθα στερητικό σύνδρομο...............  :Scared:

----------


## wintech2003

Κάποιος μου την εσβησε....   :Evil:  

Αλλα θα την ξανακάνω upload οταν επιστρέψω Χαλκίδα

----------


## wintech2003

> χωρίς να θέλω να είμαι κακός,
> Θα έπρεπε ρε παιδιά να το πείτε αυτό πρίν γίνει η αλλαγή
> 
> έπαθα στερητικό σύνδρομο...............


lol, ειπα μιας και ειναι τσικνοπέμπτη σημερα να παρατήσετε το PC και να πάτε καμια βολτα.

Ειδικα εσυ τι κάνεις μέσα???? Έγω ειμαι σε ενα The Web σε ενα στενάκι κάπου στην Ιπποδρομίου αλλα σε λίγο παω έξω να δώ ΠΙΠΙΝΙΑ!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   Γινεται πανικος!!!  :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## sdikr

> Ειδικα εσυ τι κάνεις μέσα???? Έγω ειμαι σε ενα The Web σε ενα στενάκι κάπου στην Ιπποδρομίου αλλα σε λίγο παω έξω να δώ ΠΙΠΙΝΙΑ!!!!   Γινεται πανικος!!!


τι να κάνω,  23:10 ήρθα σπίτι απο την δουλεία,  πραγματικά αυτή την στιγμή το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι τι ωραία που είναι η καρέκλα, αναπαυτική.....

----------


## Lazy Dog

> τι ωραία που είναι η καρέκλα, αναπαυτική.....


Ετσι!!!  :Yawn:   :Yawn:

----------


## ipo

> Να γκρινιάξω λίγο .
> Το forum βάρυνε λίγο ή μου φαίνεται μετά την τελευταία αλλαγή ;


Κι εγώ διαπίστωσα κάτι τέτοιο και απογοητεύτηκα. Άσε που έπαθα πλάκα που δεν είχαμε forum για μία μέρα. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να μπω στο site.

----------


## HaRRy

> Τον τόνο σου και το ύφος δεν τα καταλαβα.........


χαλάρωσε και χαλάρωσε

αγανάκτισης-στέρισης ήταν οι φωνές!!!

χαλάρωσε και χαλάρωσε

----------


## HaRRy

το IP  πάντως με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και SPARKNET δεν παίζει...
είμαι με proxy και όλα ΟΚ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> το IP πάντως με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και SPARKNET δεν παίζει...


O μόνος provider που παίζει κανόνικά το νέο ip απο χθές, και πολύ γρήγορα μάλιστα, είναι η Vivodi!
Δεν θα αργήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι φαντάζομαι! Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ξανά άλλη τέτοιου είδους αλλαγή, υπομονή θα στρώσει!

ps Ξεχάσαμε να βγάλουμε ανακοίνωση για την αλλαγή ip βρε παιδιά, αλλά να λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι όλα τα μέλη της συντονιστικής ομάδας, πέρα απο την ενασχόληση μας με το forum, έχουμε επαγγελματικές και οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις !  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> O μόνος provider που παίζει κανόνικά το νέο ip απο χθές, και πολύ γρήγορα μάλιστα, είναι η Vivodi!
> Δεν θα αργήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι φαντάζομαι! Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ξανά άλλη τέτοιου είδους αλλαγή, υπομονή θα στρώσει!
> 
> ps Ξεχάσαμε να βγάλουμε ανακοίνωση για την αλλαγή ip βρε παιδιά, αλλά να λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι όλα τα μέλη της συντονιστικής ομάδας, πέρα απο την ενασχόληση μας με το forum, έχουμε επαγγελματικές και οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις !


Evil , δεν ξέρω για ποιες ώρες μιλάτε , αλλά εγώ με αλεπού και οτενετ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ,παρά μόνο σε μία στιγμή που έκανα ποστ  μήνυμα . 

Με τον explorer , μου έβγαινε ένα άλλο site και έλεγε επικοινωνείστε  με τον admin του ...

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναι τώρα πλεόν ενημερώθηκαν Οtenet, Forthnet, Hol & Acn !   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## HaRRy

για να δούμε και το Ultrex...
Πάντως άλλη φορά ΑΝ υπάρξει πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιήστε ενα free web proxy
εγω 2 μέρες τώρα με www.guardster.com ...

----------


## octap

Μια ερώτηση:
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε κάποιο thread όπως αυτό που γινονται πολλά posts την ημέρα να υπάρχει κάποιο link (στο drop-down menu "βοηθήματα" πχ) να βρίσκω εύκολα το τελευταίο post που έχω κάνει sto συγκεκριμένο thread?
Μπορεί να ζητάω πολλά. 
Πάντως, αν υπάρχει ήδη κάτι τέτοιο και δεν το έχω δει ή κάποιος άλλος γρήγορος τρόπος να το κάνω παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου

----------


## Alexandros191

> Μια ερώτηση:
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε κάποιο thread όπως αυτό που γινονται πολλά posts την ημέρα να υπάρχει κάποιο link (στο drop-down menu "βοηθήματα" πχ) να βρίσκω εύκολα το τελευταίο post που έχω κάνει sto συγκεκριμένο thread?
> Μπορεί να ζητάω πολλά. 
> Πάντως, αν υπάρχει ήδη κάτι τέτοιο και δεν το έχω δει ή κάποιος άλλος γρήγορος τρόπος να το κάνω παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου


 κατι που μπορεις να κανεις,ειναι να πηγαινεις : βοηθηματα->λιστα μελων->να βρισκεις το nick ,το δικο σου λ.χ και μετα τελευταιες σημοσιευσεις που εχει κανει το συγκεκριμενο ατομο(Αναζήτηση μηνυμάτων απο τον/την ).ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα εν μερη...

----------


## EvilHawk

Επάνω αριστερά στην αρχή κάθε θέματος το κουμπί σε πάει στο πρώτο μή διαβασμένο!
Τώρα για το τελευταίο δικό σου όχι δεν εχω βρεί τίποτα και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι!

----------


## kostthem

Συγχαρητήρια για το νέο look. Τώρα που το βλέπω ολοκληρωμένο και με την σελίδα των ειδήσεων, μου αρέσει πολύ, όσο και να είχα αγαπήσει το παλιό (το οποίο το έχω συνδυάσει με τα πρώτα μου βήματα στο Adsl).

Μπράβο παιδιά!

----------


## PredGR

Όντως τώρα που ολοκληρώθηκε, το αποτέλεσμα είναι εξαιρετικό. 

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου!

----------


## nnn

Άντε πάλι στερητικό θα πάθουμε  :Laughing: 
Το πρόβλημα με την αργή απόκριση του forum πάντως συνεχίζεται.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το πρόβλημα με την αργή απόκριση του forum πάντως συνεχίζεται.


Παράξενο μου φαίνεται γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω καμμία μείωση στην ταχύτητα, ειδικά μάλιστα την τελευταία μέρα μετά απο 2-3 tweaks απο εδώ & απο εκεί μου φαίνεται και πιο γρήγορο!

----------


## sdikr

> Παράξενο μου φαίνεται γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω καμμία μείωση στην ταχύτητα, ειδικά μάλιστα την τελευταία μέρα μετά απο 2-3 tweaks απο εδώ & απο εκεί μου φαίνεται και πιο γρήγορο!


και εμένα μου το κάνει άσχετα αν λεει  "Page generated in 0,13427 seconds "  έχει μια πολυ μεγάλη καθυστερηση μιλάμε τώρα για 4 -8 δευτ.  αυτό έγινε εφόσον μπήκε το νεο theme

----------


## EvilHawk

Χμμμμ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί μου λέτε γιατί σε εμένα κανει ένα mpraf και πετάειι ολοκληρη την σελίδα , είτε έιναι thread ή το forum index είτε την κεντρική με τις ειδήσεις!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> σε εμένα κανει ένα mpraf και πετάειι ολοκληρη την σελίδα


Και σε μένα κάνει mpraf.
Αλλά μέχρι να το κάνει περνάει αρκετός χρόνος αδικαιολόγητα

----------


## HaRRy

κι εμένα πετάει!!
βγάλτε τους proxites...
τελικά χειρότερα με αυτούς...

----------


## sdikr

το ξέρω οτι με αυτό θα φάω πολύ bashing,  αλλά δοκιμή με maxthon  14 δευτερα για να ανοίξει ενα θέμα, με firefox  4

----------


## dantouan

> το ξέρω οτι με αυτό θα φάω πολύ bashing, αλλά δοκιμή με maxthon 14 δευτερα για να ανοίξει ενα θέμα, με firefox 4


Ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο παιδια :Twisted Evil:  ....σε μενα συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο... :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο παιδια ....σε μενα συμβαινει ακριβως το αντιθετο...



πες τις ρυθμίσεις!!!

----------


## dantouan

Default...

----------


## sdikr

> Default...


Μα και εγώ δεν τον έχω πειράξει, τον Maxthon,  αλλά οι μετρήσεις γίναν την ίδια στιγμή απο το ίδιο μηχάνημα!

----------


## rallye

Για να συμβάλλω λίγο στη συζήτηση να πώ ότι με Όπερα κάνει μόνο 2''  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Παιδιά με firefox σας αφήνει να κάνετε paste κείμενο,από τα εικονίδια επεξεργασίας όταν είσαστε στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου ;

Εμένα μου βγάζει 



> Θα πρέπει να διορθώσετε το αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του mozilla για να επιτραπεί αυτή η πράξη


Ο συνδιασμός ctrl+V δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## ipo

Να πω κι εγώ μία λεπτομέρεια που χρήζει διόρθωσης.

Στην αναζήτηση σε ανάλυση 800x600 με firefox το κείμενο "μηνύματα" βγαίνει κάτω από την σχετική κουκκίδα επιλογής. Το έχω επισημάνει στην επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παιδιά με firefox σας αφήνει να κάνετε paste κείμενο,από τα εικονίδια επεξεργασίας όταν είσαστε στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου ;
> 
> Εμένα μου βγάζει 
> 
> 
> Ο συνδιασμός ctrl+V δουλεύει κανονικά.


To paste button στον editor δεν γίνεται initiated απο την javascript  για λόγους ασφαλείας,μπορείς φυσικά να χρησιμοποιήσεις τo  ctrl + v ή το right click για να κάνεις paste απο τον clipboard!

Μπορεί να ενεργοποιήθεί φυσικά άν κάνεις edit το αρχείο user.js και αλλάξεις τίς παραμέτρους σύμφωνα με τίς οδηγίες που θα βρείς εδώ http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasd...rityprefs.html !  :Wink: 

Απο την μεριά μας δεν μπορύμε να κάνουμε τίποτα, αφού δεν μπορεί να γίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις αυτές autodetect παρά μόνο όταν έχεις ήδη πατήσει το button!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στην αναζήτηση σε ανάλυση 800x600 με firefox το κείμενο "μηνύματα" βγαίνει κάτω από την σχετική κουκκίδα επιλογής. Το έχω επισημάνει στην επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία.


Fixed!     :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Fixed!


Αρχηγός! Τώρα είναι πιο όμορφο και πιο κατανοητό για τους νέους χρήστες.

----------


## nnn

Thanks Evil.
Το ctrl+v κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλεία του απλά με παραξένεψε και δεν ήξερα το γιατί.
 :Cool:

----------


## ipo

Χαμός! Σε κάθε ανανέωση που κάνω στις σελίδες του forum κάτι έχει αλλάξει. Το site αλλάζει συνεχώς.

Έχει γίνει πολύ όμορφο. Μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα το πεδίο στα αριστερά με τους συνδεδεμένους χρήστες.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι admins δεν θα κουραστούν ποτέ.

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ipo

Επί 15 λεπτά δεν μπορούσα να μπω στο site. Ελπίζω να φτιάχτηκε μόνιμα το πρόβλημα.

Παρατήρησα σήμερα ότι πατώντας στο link που υπάρχει στα e-mail που σε ειδοποιούν για νέα μηνύματα στα thread που παρακολουθώ, με βγάζει στο μέσο περίπου της τελευταίας σελίδας και όχι ακριβώς στο παλαιότερο μη διαβασμένο μήνυμα. Αυτό δεν το έκανε μέχρι χτες.

Και μία λεπτομέρεια: Είναι δυνατόν να φαίνεται το forum σε ανάλυση 800x600 ολόκληρο και να μη χρειάζεται το (μικρό βέβαια) δεξί αριστερό scroll; Βέβαια αυτό δεν θα αρέσει σε όσους έχουν μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις, αλλά εγώ θα το προτιμούσα όπως είπα.

----------


## dantouan

> Και μία λεπτομέρεια: Είναι δυνατόν να φαίνεται το forum σε ανάλυση 800x600 ολόκληρο και να μη χρειάζεται το (μικρό βέβαια) δεξί αριστερό scroll; Βέβαια αυτό δεν θα αρέσει σε όσους έχουν μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις, αλλά εγώ θα το προτιμούσα όπως είπα.


Η default αναλυση ειναι 1024 χ 768 και νομιζω οτι αντιπροσωπευει την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφεια των χρηστων...

----------


## ipo

> Η default αναλυση ειναι 1024 χ 768 και νομιζω οτι αντιπροσωπευει την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφεια των χρηστων...


Συντριπτική όχι, αλλά σίγουρα πλειοψηφία. Δυστυχώς ανήκω στη μειοψηφία, οπότε θα σεβαστώ την προτίμηση των πολλών.

----------


## dantouan

> Δυστυχώς ανήκω στη μειοψηφία, οπότε θα σεβαστώ την προτίμηση των πολλών.


Λιγο υπομονη φιλε ipo κατι θα κανουμε και για την μειοψηφια των χρηστων...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Δεν είμαι απαιτητικός. Όπως είδες στο αρχικό μήνυμα ρώτησα αν μπορεί να γίνει και επεσήμανα ότι δεν θα αρέσει σε όλους η αλλαγή.

Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος και να μη γίνει...

Είμαι ούτως ή άλλως ευχαριστημένος από την άμεση ανταπόκριση των admins.

Μην ξεχνάς ότι όταν (και αν ποτέ γίνει αυτό) αγοράσω 19" οθόνη και βάλω μεγάλη ανάλυση, θα ζητάω να αλλάξει και το site.
 :Guitar:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

1152 x 864 Και δείχνει μια χαρά   :Mr. Green:

----------


## dantouan

> 1152 x 864 Και δείχνει μια χαρά


Για μικροτερες αναλυσεις απο 1024 χ 768  μιλαμε φιλε Re-Ti-Re  :Offtopic:   :Razz:

----------


## [Insomniac]

> 1024 χ 768 και νομιζω οτι αντιπροσωπευει την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφεια των χρηστων...


Aν και πιθανότατα έχεις δίκαιο, δεν μένει παρά να επαληθευτείς και από την στατιστική   :Very Happy:  .

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15078

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Για μικροτερες αναλυσεις απο 1024 χ 768 μιλαμε φιλε Re-Ti-Re


Συγνώμη δεν το κατάλαβα  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## dantouan

> Συγνώμη δεν το κατάλαβα


Συγχωρεμενος   :Innocent:   :Spam:

----------


## ipo

Θεϊκό! Φοβερή αλλαγή παιδιά. Άξιζε τα 15' που μείναμε χωρίς forum :-) .

Για μία ακόμη φορά μας εκπλήσετε. Πολύ όμορφο.

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αλλάξω ανάλυση για να βλέπω την μπάρα στα δεξιά με τα τελευταία post.

Και μία παρατήρηση:
Η μπάρα στα δεξιά (με εξαίρεση το ημερολόγιο και κάτω), βγάζει λίγο μάτι... Γίνεται να γίνει πιο μικρή η γραμματοσειρά; Δηλαδή να γίνει όσο μικρή είναι αυτή τη στιγμή η μπάρα αυτή στην κεντρική σελίδα του site.

Βλέπω ότι η κεντρική σελίδα χώρεσε σε 800x600. Νιώθω υποχρεωμένος!

----------


## Lazy Dog

Πολυ καλο. Μια ερωτηση....οταν κανω refresh την σελιδα (και ενω εχω ανοικτη τη δεξια μπαρα), μετα το refresh μου την κλεινει. Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι; Αν ναι no problem  :Rolling Eyes:  

Και παλι μπραβο   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## dantouan

> Μια ερωτηση....οταν κανω refresh την σελιδα (και ενω εχω ανοικτη τη δεξια μπαρα), μετα το refresh μου την κλεινει. Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι; Αν ναι no problem


Ναι ετσι πρεπει να ειναι, στο forum παντα ειναι κλειστη η δεξια μπαρα.

----------


## ipo

> Πολυ καλο. Μια ερωτηση....οταν κανω refresh την σελιδα (και ενω εχω ανοικτη τη δεξια μπαρα), μετα το refresh μου την κλεινει. Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι; Αν ναι no problem  
> 
> Και παλι μπραβο


Πράγματι. Απ' ότι βλέπω το default είναι ανοιχτή η αριστερή μπάρα και κλειστή η δεξιά. Αν και τώρα δεν τις βγάζει καθόλου.

Μάλιστα πριν από λίγο ζητούσε και επανασύδεση. Θεμελιακές οι αλλαγές μου φαίνεται.

Τελικά η αρχική σελίδα άλλαξε και δεν χωράσει σε 800x600...  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

Τώρα χωράει σε 800x600.  :Guitar: 

χαχαχαχα Κάποιος κάνει αστειάκια.

Οι μπάρες είναι ορατές παντού εκτός από το τμήμα development του forum, όπως αυτό το thread.

----------


## Lazy Dog

> Ναι ετσι πρεπει να ειναι, στο forum παντα ειναι κλειστη η δεξια μπαρα.


Ευχαριστω dan...  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## dantouan

Υπομονη λιγο φιλε ipo μεχρι να λυθουν καποια μικροπροβληματακια...

----------


## ipo

Δεν είμαι ανυπόμονος. Ίσα-ίσα που κάνω πλάκα με τις αλλαγές. Σε κάθε refresh πάντως γίνεται αγνώριστο το site.  :Smile: 

Πολύ καλή η κεντρική σελίδα όπως ήταν μέχρι πριν από 2 λεπτά (δεν ξέρω πώς είναι τώρα!). Προσωπικά προτιμώ να είναι ανοιχτές by default οι μπάρες δεξιά και αριστερά στην κεντρική σελίδα του site (όχι στο forum) και να κλείνουν κατ' επιλογήν με τα βελάκια.

----------


## dantouan

> Προσωπικά προτιμώ να είναι ανοιχτές by default οι μπάρες δεξιά και αριστερά στην κεντρική σελίδα του site (όχι στο forum) και να κλείνουν κατ' επιλογήν με τα βελάκια.


Ετσι ειναι..

----------


## ipo

> Ετσι ειναι..


Έτσι είναι τώρα και έτσι ήταν πριν από 15 λεπτά. Στο ενδιάμεσο χρονικό διάστημα όμως δεν ήταν έτσι...

Είμαι περίεργος να δω πώς θα είναι το site όταν ξυπνήσω το πρωί...

----------


## ipo

Επιτρέψτε μου μία επισήμανση πριν πάω για ύπνο:
Στο header της σελίδας με το πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο νέο λογότυπο του adslgr, κυκλοφορεί πολλή ασπρίλα στα δεξιά. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει κάτι ή να μεγαλώσει το μπλε-μωβ μέρος του λογότυπου σε σχέση με το λευκό.

Καλή δουλειά.

----------


## odd

να κάνω μια μικρή πρόταση...

καλό θα ήταν σε κάποιο σημείο της κεντρικής σελίδας να μπει και ένα link για το irc. Αν μάλιστα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μπαίνει αυτόματα με τα nick του καθένα θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο...

----------


## EvilHawk

> καλό θα ήταν σε κάποιο σημείο της κεντρικής σελίδας να μπει και ένα link για το irc. Αν μάλιστα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μπαίνει αυτόματα με τα nick του καθένα θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο...


Αν υπάρχει όντως ενδιαφέρον μπορεί να γίνει  :Wink:

----------


## no_logo

> να κάνω μια μικρή πρόταση...
> 
> καλό θα ήταν σε κάποιο σημείο της κεντρικής σελίδας να μπει και ένα link για το irc. Αν μάλιστα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μπαίνει αυτόματα με τα nick του καθένα θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο...



γιατί υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, εχεις το adslgr κανάλι; και δεν το ξέρουμε;  :Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> γιατί υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, εχεις το adslgr κανάλι; και δεν το ξέρουμε;



τι να το κάνεις, ποιο γρήγορα απαντάμε στο φορουμ!!

----------


## ipo

Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό, όπως είπε ο *odd*, να υπάρχει κάπου ένα κουμπί με java applet που να σε βάζει κατευθείαν στο κανάλι #adslgr του GRnet του IRC, ώστε να το μάθουν όσοι δεν το ξέρουν.

Άλλωστε είναι ένας γρήγορος και άμεσος τρόπος επικοινωνίας. Θα χρησιμεύσει σε μερικούς και θα διασκεδάσει μερικούς ακόμα με την πιο άμεση επαφή.

Το java applet που ανέφερα υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα www.irc.gr και συγκεκριμένα στον σύνδεσμο:
http://www.irc.gr/pjirc/

Edit: Μόλις είδα ότι το παρόν java applet είναι βαρύ. Παλιότερα είχαν ένα άλλο πολύ ελαφρύτερο στο οποίο μπορούσες να επιλέξεις απευθείας και το κανάλι.

----------


## GoofyX

Ξαναπέφτω στο γνωστό πρόβλημα με το 403 error. Στο θέμα *ADSLgr Forum > Software & Hardware  > Unix - Linux  > Fedora Linux - Fedora Core3*, όταν πάω να απαντήσω με το συνημμένο κείμενο, παίρνω το 403 λάθος.

----------


## GoofyX

*Προς τους administrators:* Νομίζω ότι βρήκα μια άκρη με αυτό το 403 λάθος. Φαίνεται λίγο απίστευτο, αλλά το δοκίμασα σε 2-3 διαφορετικά θέματα και βρήκα το εξής:

Αν στην απάντηση υπάρχει κάπου η λέξη *gcc* και ακολουθείται από κάποιους χαρακτήρες (ο,τιδήποτε), τότε είτε στην Προεπισκόπηση του μηνύματος είτε στην Καταχώρηση της απάντησης, προκύπτει το 403. Αν η λέξη περικλείεται για παράδειγμα με το tag για τα έντονα (όπως στο τρέχων μήνυμά μου), τότε το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν εμφανίζεται. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και με άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις. Κουφό ε; Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει στην εύρεση του συγκεκριμένου bug.

----------


## EvilHawk

> *Προς τους administrators:* Νομίζω ότι βρήκα μια άκρη με αυτό το 403 λάθος. Φαίνεται λίγο απίστευτο, αλλά το δοκίμασα σε 2-3 διαφορετικά θέματα και βρήκα το εξής:
> 
> Αν στην απάντηση υπάρχει κάπου η λέξη *gcc* και ακολουθείται από κάποιους χαρακτήρες (ο,τιδήποτε), τότε είτε στην Προεπισκόπηση του μηνύματος είτε στην Καταχώρηση της απάντησης, προκύπτει το 403. Αν η λέξη περικλείεται για παράδειγμα με το tag για τα έντονα (όπως στο τρέχων μήνυμά μου), τότε το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν εμφανίζεται. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και με άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις. Κουφό ε; Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει στην εύρεση του συγκεκριμένου bug.


 Το πρόβλημα έχει αναφερθεί ξανά και για άλλες λέξεις! Μάλλον είναι πρόβλημα του mysql και του πώς κάνει parse στην database, το ότι δεχεται την ίδια λέξη όταν είναι μέσα σε bold tag ενισχύει την άποψη αυτή ! Το ψάχνουμε anyway!  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> καλό θα ήταν σε κάποιο σημείο της κεντρικής σελίδας να μπει και ένα link για το irc. Αν μάλιστα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να μπαίνει αυτόματα με τα nick του καθένα θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο...


Your wishes, our command.....!
Done!

Have fun!  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Πολύ πιο ωραία η πρώτη σελίδα τώρα   :Thumbsup1:  .

Αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ,το link για το Irc που είναι ?(firefox)

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ,το link για το Irc που είναι


Στο navbar! Οι χρήστες ΙΕ μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και το chat popup!

----------


## JohnGR

Δουλεύει και σε firefox!  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δουλεύει και σε firefox!


Kαι εγώ γιατί έφαγα όλο το βράδυ για να βρώ τί φταίει αφού ο κώδικας φαινόταν εντάξει?
Τί λάθος έχω κάνει στίς ρυθμίσεις του firefox μου?  :Sad:

----------


## no_logo

> Πολύ πιο ωραία η πρώτη σελίδα τώρα   .
> 
> Αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ,το link για το Irc που είναι ?(firefox)


ναι έγινε πολύ όμορφη, αρχισε να γεμίζει αυτή η τρύπα
 :Thumb Dup:  




> Στο navbar! Οι χρήστες ΙΕ μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και το chat popup!


τα πάντα για την microsoft  :Shocked:

----------


## no_logo

> Δουλεύει και σε firefox!


και στον opera





> Kαι εγώ γιατί έφαγα όλο το βράδυ για να βρώ τί φταίει αφού ο κώδικας φαινόταν εντάξει?
> Τί λάθος έχω κάνει στίς ρυθμίσεις του firefox μου?


βάλε opera  να δεις μια άσπρη μέρα

----------


## JohnGR

> Τί λάθος έχω κάνει στίς ρυθμίσεις του firefox μου?


Τίποτα περίεργα plug-ins; Pop-up/Ad Blockers μήπως;

----------


## nnn

Άκυρο παιδιά
Το έψαχνα στην αρχική σελίδα αλλά είναι στις σελίδες του forum.

----------


## sdikr

Εμένα αν και το ανοίγει, δεν συνδέεται  :Sad:

----------


## dantouan

Εμενα δουλευει μια χαρα, αν και δεν εχει κοσμο μεσα....

----------


## ipo

Και σε εμένα το ανοίγει με windows xp pro sp2 και firefox, αλλά δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί. Βγάζει τα μηνύματα:

Connecting... 
Logging in... 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Looking up your hostname... 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Found your hostname, cached 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Checking Ident 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Got Ident response 
Error : Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser]) 
Disconnected from nana.irc.gr 
Connecting... 
Unable to connect : null 


Υ.Γ.: Το site έγινε πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## sdikr

εσύ είσαι τυχερός 
εμενα βγάζει μονο αυτό

Connecting... 
Unable to connect : null 

δοκιμασμένο και με maxthon, firefox ακόμα και IE

----------


## Νικαετός

> Και σε εμένα το ανοίγει με windows xp pro sp2 και firefox, αλλά δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί. Βγάζει τα μηνύματα:
> 
> Connecting... 
> Logging in... 
> -nana.irc.gr- *** Looking up your hostname... 
> -nana.irc.gr- *** Found your hostname, cached 
> -nana.irc.gr- *** Checking Ident 
> -nana.irc.gr- *** Got Ident response 
> Error : Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser]) 
> ...



Μία από τα ίδια ακριβώς και σε μένα 
 :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## dantouan

Κατι γινεται τις τελευταιες μερες με το GRnet....και εγω εχω πολλα προβληματα...

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν πρεπει τα προβλήματα να οφειλονται στον java client! Ειδικά άν κάτω απο το channels εκεί που λέει Status έχει κανονικά το user name σας! Kάποια προβλήματα που είχα χθες με users names που είχαν κεφαλαία μετά το πρώτο γράμμα το λύσαμε, τα αλληνικά συνδέονται σαν anonymous.... Παράξενο!

----------


## ipo

Έχοντας ανοιχτό το mirc και το java applet και προσπαθώντας να συνδεθώ με το mirc, μου βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα στο status του mirc!!!

[16:25] * Connecting to nana.irc.gr (6667)
-
[16:25] -nana.irc.gr- *** Looking up your hostname...
-
[16:25] -nana.irc.gr- *** Found your hostname, cached
-
[16:25] -nana.irc.gr- *** Checking Ident
-
[16:25] -nana.irc.gr- *** Got Ident response
-
[16:25] Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser])
-
[16:25] * Disconnected

----------


## dantouan

Εγω μεσα απο το site δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα, απο Mirc ομως δεν μπορω να συνδεθω με τιποτα στο GRnet....

----------


## dantouan

> Έχοντας ανοιχτό το mirc και το java applet και προσπαθώντας να συνδεθώ με το mirc, μου βγάζει το ίδιο μήνυμα στο status του mirc!!!


To mirc γιατι το εχεις ανοικτο......  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## odd

not connecting...   :Sad:  

Ίσως να φταίει ότι είναι registered κάποια nicks. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπουν διακριτικά μπροστά; πχ adslgr_odd

Πάντως ανοίγει με firefox.

υγ. Μπράβο EvilHawk

----------


## ipo

@dantouan: Είχα ανοιχτό το mirc ανοιχτό για δοκιμές.

Με ie (με αναγκάσατε να τον χρησιμοποιήσω...!) μου βγάζει ακριβώς τα ίδια. Άνοιξα τελείως το zonealarm, αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά.

Ίσως θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση το firewall των U.S.Robotics. Ούτε εγώ ούτε ο sdikr μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε.

Αν στέκει η σκέψη του odd (μιας και το nickname μου είναι registered) δεν κάνετε μία δοκιμή με adslgr_ipo; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω διότο το java applet επιτρέπει να αλλάξεις username μόνο όταν είσαι συνδεδεμένος.

----------


## zouzouni

Μετά από καθυστέρηση συνδέθηκα......αλλά μου αλλάζει το nick σε ΧΧΧ-39787151632!
Κι όποτε πάω να το επαναφέρω μου βγάζει ότι το nick είναι registered and protected!   :Sad: 

Edit : *ipo* Δεν έκανα καμμιά αλλαγή στο firewall του usr, κι παρ'όλα αυτά συνδέθηκα (αλλά πήρε κάποια ώρα).

----------


## Andrew

Well,

    Πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί το java chat να μην σε συνδέει με ident JavaUser   γιατί οι (περισσότεροι) servers του GrNet είναι προγραμματισμένοι να μην δέχονται elite caps. Ετσι δεν θα έχουμε το 
Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser])

    Κατά 2ον, αντί να χρησιμοποιείται ο server nana.irc.gr πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται to gr.irc.gr γιατί ο nana έχει κόψει συνδέσεις από πολλούς άλλους isps (όπως και τις συνδέσεις από εξωτερικό). Υπάρχει το geo traced DNS το οποίο είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο ακόμα αλλά σχεδόν πάντα δουλεύει σωστά. Αυτό δημιουργεί το error. Unable to connect : null  ή κάποιο άλλο reason αντί του null. 

    Επίσης το alternative name το οποίο έχει ο user ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι Guest.... καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί το AdslGr??? γιατί το Guest είναι "κακό" όνομα μια και χρησιμοποιείται από spambots.

    Τέλος, τα ονόματα sto GrNet είναι κλειδωμένα (registered). Ετσι αν πάει το zouzouni να συνδεθει θα του αλλάξει το nick σε XXX-?????????? οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει άλλο nick (αλλαγή nickname) μια και το nick το έχει κάποιος άλλος εκεί.  

     Αν έχει κάποιος mod απορίες ας μου στείλει pm.

----------


## dantouan

> Τέλος, τα ονόματα sto GrNet είναι κλειδωμένα (registered). Ετσι αν πάει το zouzouni να συνδεθει θα του αλλάξει το nick σε XXX-?????????? οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει άλλο nick (αλλαγή nickname) μια και το nick το έχει κάποιος άλλος εκεί.


Και το νεο nick να το κανει και register...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Andrew

> Και το νεο nick να το κανει και register...


   Βασικά θεωρώ λογικό σφάλμα να παίρνει το Nickname του forum και να το χρησιμοποιεί στο IRC, αλλά αν θέλει να κάνει register το nick θα πρέπει να παραμείνει τουλάχιστον 10 λεπτά με αυτό το nick.

----------


## Νικαετός

Για δώστε τώρα τα φώτα σας ... μετά από προσπάθεια να μπω στο chat (αποτυχημένη φυσικά) , η αλεπού αρνείται πεισματικά να ανοίξει , και μου ζητάει νέο "προφίλ" , γιατί το δικό μου λέει χρησιμοποιείται και δεν ανοίγει...Έφτιαξα νέο προφίλ , αλλά εκεί χάθηκαν και τα Bookmarks και όλα τα έξτρα ...

Τι φταίει και γιατί έγινε αυτό το θάμα ??

----------


## thama

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχει κλείσει η αλεπού.
Κλείστην από τον Task Manager.
Και ξαναπροσπάθησε.

----------


## Νικαετός

Είχες δίκιο , όντως δεν είχε κλείσει ...τώρα όμως μου ανοίγει συνέχεια στο καινούργιο προφίλ ...μπορώ μέσα από τις επιλογές να διαγράψω αυτό το νέο προφίλ και να γυρίσω στο αρχικό ??

----------


## thama

Κανονικά πρέπει να δουλέψει αυτό που λές....

----------


## EvilHawk

> Well,
> 
>     Πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί το java chat να μην σε συνδέει με ident JavaUser   γιατί οι (περισσότεροι) servers του GrNet είναι προγραμματισμένοι να μην δέχονται elite caps. Ετσι δεν θα έχουμε το 
> Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser])


 Nαί αυτό το παρατήρησα και το διόρθωσα απο την πρώτη στιγμή τα usernames στέλνονται όλα σαν lower case !  :Wink: 



> Κατά 2ον, αντί να χρησιμοποιείται ο server nana.irc.gr πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται to gr.irc.gr ..........
>     Επίσης το alternative name το οποίο έχει ο user ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι Guest.... καλύτερο είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί το AdslGr??? γιατί το Guest είναι "κακό" όνομα μια και χρησιμοποιείται από spambots.
> 
>     Τέλος, τα ονόματα sto GrNet είναι κλειδωμένα (registered). Ετσι αν πάει το zouzouni να συνδεθει θα του αλλάξει το nick σε XXX-?????????? οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει άλλο nick (αλλαγή nickname) μια και το nick το έχει κάποιος άλλος εκεί.


Fixed all! 

Τώρα βαζει μπροστά το "adslgr_" σε αυτούς που μπαίνουν απο το chat του forum!

Επίσης μπορούν να συνδεθούν και αυτοί με ελληνικά user names όχι σαν anonymous αλλα σαν adslgr_(random number) πλέον!


Ευχαριστώ για τίς συμβουλές Andrew!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## odd

Connecting... 
Logging in... 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Looking up your hostname... 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Found your hostname, cached 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Checking Ident 
-nana.irc.gr- *** Got Ident response 
Error : Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser]) 
Disconnected from gr.irc.gr 

 :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Error : Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (Invalid username [JavaUser]) 
> Disconnected from gr.irc.gr


Δοκίμασε ξανά σε παρακαλώ! 
'Οποιοι έχετε προβλήματα με το chat client στείλτε μου pm!

----------


## zouzouni

Eντάξει το πρόβλημα με το nick!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ipo

Πλέον μπορώ να συνδεθώ κι εγώ (firefox).

Ευχαριστούμε κακογέρακα.

----------


## Andrew

Ευχαριστώ είπες καμιά access έδωσες γέρακα?

    Κάτι που ξέχασα να πω. Το applet χρησιμοποιεί το Port 6667 οπότε αν δεν μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε ελέχτε το dsl router σας. Σύντομα θα έχουμε και port 80 (δηλαδή όποτε ρίξουμε κανέναν apache)

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ευχαριστώ είπες καμιά access έδωσες γέρακα?


Επικοινώνησε με τους υπευθυνους του καναλιού dantouan & wolverine για αυτό!  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Καταλαβαίνετε φυσικά ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να αφήσω απέξω απο τίς αλλαγές την ομάδας μας στο Folding@Home #36673!

Κουράστηκα αρκετά γιατί τα scripts που βρήκα ήταν προβληματικά και γεμάτα λάθη αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μάλλον άξιζε το κόπο! 

Προστέθηκαν στο "Βοηθήματα" του navbar ένα ακόμα section αποκλειστικά για την ομάδα Folding!

Το πρώτο link σας μεταφέρει στο www.adslgr.com/fahstat/index.php ! 

Στα στατιστικά της ομάδας μας δηλαδή, με αναλυτικές σελίδες για τα μέλη και tredline, που πλέον τα φιλοξενούμε στον server μας και ανανεώνονται κάθε τέσσερεις ώρες!  Έχει στοιχεία απο χθές το βράδυ στίς 11:00 με την πάροδο του χρόνου θα είναι πιο πλήρη!

To δεύτερο link σας μεταφέρει στο http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/sig/fahsigcust.php για να μπορέσετε να δημιουργήσετε ένα  γραφικό υπογραφής, με τα χρώματα της επιλογής σας, με τα στατιστικά σας & της ομαδας μας, για να την προσθέσετε με την χρήση του image taq στην υπογραφή του προφίλ σας!

Απλά βάζετε το link που θα προκύψει ανάμεσα σε image tag πχ. άν προσθέσουμε το:


```
http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/sig/fahsig.php?user=EvilHawk&bdr=97&bdg=108&bdb=163&bkr=58&bkg=67&bkb=123&bka=0&tlr=225&tlg=228&tlb=242&tla=0&txr=255&txg=102&txb=0&txa=0&type=2
```

θα μας δώσει αυτό:  

ή απλά να προσθέσετε το F@H user name σας  όπου έχει τα ΧΧΧΧΧ στο


```
http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/sig/fahsig.php?user=ΧΧΧΧΧ
```

για to full size γραφικό

ή στο 

```
http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/sig/fahsig.php?user=ΧΧΧΧΧ&type=1
```

για το half size γραφικό 

και να το βάλετε μεταξύ image tag στην υπογραφή σας!

Have Fun!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καταλαβαίνετε φυσικά ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να αφήσω απέξω απο τίς αλλαγές την ομάδας μας στο Folding@Home #36673!
> 
> Κουράστηκα αρκετά γιατί τα scripts που βρήκα ήταν προβληματικά και γεμάτα λάθη αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μάλλον άξιζε το κόπο! 
> 
> .......................................................................................!
> 
> Have Fun!


Άψογος , Evil ! Ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## euri

Very well done!  (πώς λέμε καλοψημένη μπριζόλα   :Razz:  ).   Πάντα τέτοια Κακογέρακα   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## EvilHawk

Τip of the day: έχετε προσθέσει κανένα στην λίστα φίλων σας να δείτε τί γίνεται στο αριστερό menu του forum ?  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τip of the day: έχετε προσθέσει κανένα στην λίστα φίλων σας να δείτε τί γίνεται στο αριστερό menu του forum ?


Εννοείς την εμφάνιση των ονομάτων τους με το πράσινο φωτάκι ,κάτω από τα προσωπικά μηνύματα ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εννοείς την εμφάνιση των ονομάτων τους με το πράσινο φωτάκι ,κάτω από τα προσωπικά μηνύματα ?


Μαρτυριάρη....   :Laughing:

----------


## odd

> Τip of the day: έχετε προσθέσει κανένα στην λίστα φίλων σας να δείτε τί γίνεται στο αριστερό menu του forum ?


nice!!!!

----------


## nnn

:Thumbsup1:  Μπράβο.

----------


## EvilHawk

Προστέθηκε μια νέα επιλογή στον "Πίνακα Ελέγχου"  ή "Ποιοί με έχουν φίλο?" σας δείχνει ποιοί σας έχουν βάλει στην λίστα φίλων τους και μπορείτε να προσθέσετε ή αφαιρέσετε χρήστες απο την λίστα σας! 

Have Fun!

----------


## wolfy

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην αρχική σελίδα του site; Ανοίγω την σελίδα την εμφανίζει κ μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το φώρτωμα της, βγάζει 404 Not Found!

----------


## no_logo

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην αρχική σελίδα του site; Ανοίγω την σελίδα την εμφανίζει κ μόλις ολοκληρωθεί το φώρτωμα της, βγάζει 404 Not Found!


δεν στην διορθώνει αμέσως μετά;


*opera rules*

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναι κάτι παίζει με τα cookies και την θερινή ώρα μονάχα στον firefox!
Διαγράψτε το cookie και 8α φτιάξει!

----------


## no_logo

> Ναι κάτι παίζει με τα cookies και την θερινή ώρα μονάχα στον firefox!
> Διαγράψτε το cookie και 8α φτιάξει!


οχι μόνο στον firefox
 :Whistling:

----------


## wolfy

> δεν στην διορθώνει αμέσως μετά;


oxi




> Ναι κάτι παίζει με τα cookies και την θερινή ώρα μονάχα στον firefox!
> Διαγράψτε το cookie και 8α φτιάξει!


 τα διέγραψα κ είναι οκ!

----------


## sdikr

Και εγώ τα διέγραψα, αλλά πάλι μου το βγάζει,   ακόμα δεν μπορώ να στείλω Pm    :Sad: 



edit   αυτο με το profile εφιαξε!!   οσο για το pm,  είχα απαγορευμένους χαρακτήρες μέσα

----------


## ipo

Εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, παρόλο που έκανα "clear" τα cookies.

Παρατήρησα ότι η αρχική σελίδα σε πηγαίνει στην:
http://www.adslgr.com/profile.php
με μήνυμα:
Not Found
The requested document was not found on this server.

Web Server at adslgr.com 

μόνο όταν έχεις κάνει log-in στο forum.

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει μόνο στην αρχική σελίδα του adslgr. Το forum λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## sdikr

ριξε μια ματιά εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14325

----------


## ipo

Όταν γίνεται merge κάποιο θέμα με κάποιο άλλο δεν λειτουργεί το link που ίσχυε πριν. Επομένως δεν μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε το link που υπάρχει στα e-mail ειδοποίησης. Μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνεται αυτόματα redirection;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όταν γίνεται merge κάποιο θέμα με κάποιο άλλο δεν λειτουργεί το link που ίσχυε πριν. Επομένως δεν μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε το link που υπάρχει στα e-mail ειδοποίησης. Μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνεται αυτόματα redirection;


Δεν νομίζω ότι υποστηρίζεται κάτι τέτοιο δυστυχώς!

----------


## ipo

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υποστηρίζεται κάτι τέτοιο δυστυχώς!


Δεν πειράζει. Ούτως ή άλλως πρόκειται για λεπτομέρεια.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## ipo

Εδώ και μία-δύο ώρες το site αργεί κάποιες φορές να ανοίξει ή κάνει και timeouts για 10 λεπτά.

Πάλι κάποιος ξενυχτάει με εργασίες αναβάθμισης ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

Καλή δουλειά.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εδώ και μία-δύο ώρες το site αργεί κάποιες φορές να ανοίξει ή κάνει και timeouts για 10 λεπτά.
> 
> Πάλι κάποιος ξενυχτάει με εργασίες αναβάθμισης ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα;
> 
> Καλή δουλειά.


Εχουμε βάλει τον Μετροπόντικα εγώ και ο Νεκτάριος, εκτελούνται έργα !  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Dog

Σε μενα παντως τωρα τελευταια παει   :Motorcycle:  




> Εχουμε βάλει τον Μετροπόντικα εγώ και ο Νεκτάριος, εκτελούνται έργα !


  :Very Happy:

----------


## kubiak

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης ενός νήματος (όλων των σελίδων του δλδ) με μία κίνηση;

----------


## EvilHawk

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εκτύπωσης απο το μενού "εργαλεία θέματος" αλλά για τα πολυσέλιδα θέματα πρέπει να το κανεις για καθε σελίδα!

----------


## kubiak

hmmm i thought so,
thanks for replying EvilHawk...

----------


## EvilHawk

θα κοιτάξω να δω αν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο να προσθέσω για τετοιες περιπτωσεις!  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Done! Your requests our commands!
Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ένα thread σαν TXT ή RTF απο τα "εργαλεία θέματος" !  :Wink: 

Have Fun!

----------


## sdikr

> Done! Your requests our commands!
> Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ένα thread σαν TXT ή RTF απο τα "εργαλεία θέματος" !
> 
> Have Fun!


what took you so long :P   ακού εκει  2 ωρές,  τι googleadmin είσαι!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## EvilHawk

> what took you so long :P ακού εκει 2 ωρές, τι googleadmin είσαι!


Ok δεν θα το ξανακάνω!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ένα thread σαν TXT ή RTF απο τα "εργαλεία θέματος" !


Πολύ καλή η προσθίκη   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Λετε να δοκιμασω να κατεβασω το "η Vivodi σερνεται" τωρα δεν ξερω αν εχω αρκετο χωρο στον δισκο  :Wink:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Slay

Δυστυχως ομως δεν υπαρχει κατι που να διαχωριζει το quoted κειμενο απο το μη quoted , οποτε αν προσπαθησεις να παρακολουθησεις θεμα με εντονο debate απλα δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη με το exported txt.

----------


## JohnGR

> Δυστυχως ομως δεν υπαρχει κατι που να διαχωριζει το quoted κειμενο απο το μη quoted , οποτε αν προσπαθησεις να παρακολουθησεις θεμα με εντονο debate απλα δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη με το exported txt.


Αν επιλέξεις το κείμενο που θέλεις και επιλέξεις: "Γρήγορη απάντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμα" δεν σου εμφανίζει όπως παραπάνω τα quotes;

----------


## Slay

> Αν επιλέξεις το κείμενο που θέλεις και επιλέξεις: "Γρήγορη απάντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμα" δεν σου εμφανίζει όπως παραπάνω τα quotes;


παρεξηγησες, λεω για την λειτουργεια του save as txt or rtf ενος thread, οτι το κειμενο που παιρνεις τελικα δεν εχει καθολου quotes.

----------


## EvilHawk

> παρεξηγησες, λεω για την λειτουργεια του save as txt or rtf ενος thread, οτι το κειμενο που παιρνεις τελικα δεν εχει καθολου quotes.


Ναι είχες δίκιο, thanx for the feedback! 

Το ίδιο γινότανε με όλα τα bbcode, σελίδες με code,html ή php tag τίς κατέβαζε πετσοκομμένες και ουσιαστικά άχρηστες!

Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά πλέον, αναγκαστικά αφού δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω parse με επιτυχία τα bbcodes σε rtf μορφή, μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ολόκληρο thread μόνο σαν txt!!   :Wink: 

Have Fun!

----------


## kubiak

*EvilHawk*, είσαι φοβερός!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά πλέον, αναγκαστικά αφού δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω parse με επιτυχία τα bbcodes σε rtf μορφή, μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ολόκληρο thread μόνο σαν txt!!


Μήπως θα μπορούσε να γίνει και το ίδιο με την ενημέρωση μέσω email  :Question:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μήπως θα μπορούσε να γίνει και το ίδιο με την ενημέρωση μέσω email


Αν με βοηθήσεις λιγάκι και μου πείς τι ακριβώς θέλεις να διορθώσουμε θα το κοιτάξω!  :Wink:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Συγγνώμη περίεργη διατύπωση έκανα.  :Embarassed:  

Μήπως γίνεται να προστεθούν τα QUOTE και στα email που στέλνει το ADSLgr από το: εργαλεία θεμάτων -> παρακολούθηση θέματος

Όπως και με την τελευταία προσθήκη στο: εργαλεία θεμάτων -> Download This Thread.

Ελπίζω να το διατύπωσα σωστά αυτή τη φορά.  :Sorry:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μήπως γίνεται να προστεθούν τα QUOTE και στα email που στέλνει το ADSLgr από το: εργαλεία θεμάτων -> παρακολούθηση θέματος
> 
> Όπως και με την τελευταία προσθήκη στο: εργαλεία θεμάτων -> Download This Thread.


Sorry δυστυχως δεν γίνεται, θα πρέπει να κάνω μεγάλες αλλαγες σε αρκετά κομμάτια κώδικα του vbulletin με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Sorry δυστυχως δεν γίνεται, θα πρέπει να κάνω μεγάλες αλλαγες σε αρκετά κομμάτια κώδικα του vbulletin με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα!


Δεν πειράζει μια ιδέα έριξα

----------


## kubiak

Μία ακόμα ερώτηση, 
το download ενός νήματος μπορεί να γίνει και σε .htm format (εκτός από .txt);

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μία ακόμα ερώτηση,
> το download ενός νήματος μπορεί να γίνει και σε .htm format (εκτός από .txt);


Δεν το κρίνω σκόπιμο να υλοποιήσω κάτι τέτοιο !  :Wink: 

Θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να γίνει σωστά το parse των bbcodes σωστά! 
Πέρα απο αυτο  θα παράγει και αρκετά μεγαλο μέγεθους αρχείο μαζί με τα γραφικά και τα smilies σε πολυσέλιδα θέματα! 

Την δουλειά του την κάνει καλά το txt  αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας το γιατί το φτιάξαμε!  :Wink:

----------


## kubiak

ok!

----------


## GoofyX

Σε κάποια θέματα (παράδειγμα), η ώρα των μηνυμάτων είναι στο μέλλον (λίγες ώρες διαφορά). Συμβαίνει κάτι με την ώρα του server;

----------


## pelasgian

έστω ότι υπάρχουν τα εξείς μηνύματα σε ένα νήμα:
μ1, μ2, μ3, μ4.
Όταν γράψω ένα νέο μήνυμα, αυτό δεν γίνεται το μ5, αλλά το μ4. Το μ4, γίνεται το μ5. Δηλαδή, το τελευταίο μήνυμα μπαίνει προτελευταίο, και το προηγούμενο τελευταίο παραμένει τελευταίο. Παρατηρώ ότι αυτή η δυσκολία ή φτιάχτηκε ή εμφανίζεται μόνο σε ορισμένα threads, καθότι εδώ σαφώς και δούλεψε σωστά.

----------


## EvilHawk

Γύρω στίς 2 το μεσημέρι παροσυσιάστηκε ένα πρόβλημα στον server και ξαφνικά άλλαξε η ώρα του (πήγε κατα 4 ώρες περίπου μπροστά) μερικά μηνύματα επομένως ταξινομούνται πιο μπροστά απο αυτά που υπάρχουν ήδη και μερικοί χρήστες μαλλον έχουν πρόβλημα να δημοσιεύσουν μήνυμα μεχρι να έρθει η ώρα που είχαν δημοσεύσει το τελευταίο τους μήνυμα! Κοιτάμε να δούμε τί μπρούμε να διορθώσουμε!

----------


## WAntilles

Έγινε "επιστροφή στο μέλλον" κατά 5 ώρες.

----------


## GoofyX

Ερώτηση: Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, εκεί που δίνουμε το url για το avatar, μπορούμε να βάλουμε php αρχείο, το οποίο θα στέλνει ένα τυχαίο image με *content-type: image/gif*; Το δοκίμασα, αλλά δέχεται κατευθείαν την εικόνα και δεν εκτελεί με GET το url.

----------


## [Insomniac]

Από όσο ξέρω στο vbulletin δεν μπορείς να βάλεις dynamic link για avatar. Μπορείς να το βάλεις στην υπογραφή σου όμως.

----------


## GoofyX

Ναι, αλλά συγκεκριμένα το θέλω για το avatar  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dantouan

> ]Από όσο ξέρω στο vbulletin δεν μπορείς να βάλεις dynamic link για avatar.


Ετσι ακριβως.

----------


## ipo

Χαίρετε.

Παρακαλώ επιτρέψτε μου μερικές επισημάνσεις στο κατά τα άλλα λειτουργικότατο site.

α) Εδώ και 1-2 μήνες το site δεν έχει την αρχική του ταχύτητα. Μόλις είχε πρωτομπεί το vbulletin το site πετούσε. Πλέον πηγαίνει σχεδόν όπως και παλιά (μέτριο προς αργό), ενώ συχνά κάνει και timeout.

β) Παρατήρησα ότι από τα drop down menus στο πάνω μέρος κάθε σελίδας του forum, δεν μου εμφανίζονται (ή εμφανίζονται κατά το 1/3 ως προς το πλάτος ή εμφανίζεται μόνο το πλαίσιό τους) τα ακόλουθα:
"αξιολόγηση θέματος", "τρόποι εμφάνισης", "αναζήτηση", "βοηθήματα".

Αυτό το φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται μόνο με firefox 1.04 σε windows xp pro sp2. Με internet explorer (αναγκάστηκα και τον άνοιξα για να δοκιμάσω!) τα drop down menus εμφανίζονται κανονικά.

Καλή δουλειά.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Παρατήρησα ότι από τα drop down menus στο πάνω μέρος κάθε σελίδας του forum, δεν μου εμφανίζονται (ή εμφανίζονται κατά το 1/3 ως προς το πλάτος ή εμφανίζεται μόνο το πλαίσιό τους) τα ακόλουθα:
> "αξιολόγηση θέματος", "τρόποι εμφάνισης", "αναζήτηση", "βοηθήματα".


Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ. Firefox 1.0.4 επίσης.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εδώ και 1-2 μήνες το site δεν έχει την αρχική του ταχύτητα. Μόλις είχε πρωτομπεί το vbulletin το site πετούσε. Πλέον πηγαίνει σχεδόν όπως και παλιά (μέτριο προς αργό), ενώ συχνά κάνει και timeout.


Η σημερινή ταχύτητα δεν είναι μέτρο σύγκρισης!
Οπως και να έχε,ι η ταχύτητα θα βελτιωθεί πολύ σύντομα! 
Θα σας ανακοινώσουμε αλλαγές! Be patient!  :Wink: 




> Παρατήρησα ότι από τα drop down menus στο πάνω μέρος κάθε σελίδας του forum,


Σε εμένα δουλεέυουν κανονικά και ταχύτατα σε firefox 1.04! Χμμμ conflict με κανένα extension που έχεις βάλει?

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Χμμμ conflict με κανένα extension που έχεις βάλει?


Δεν νομίζω, καθώς σε άλλο ελληνικό vbulletin, παρόμοια drop-down δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## ipo

> Η σημερινή ταχύτητα δεν είναι μέτρο σύγκρισης!
> Οπως και να έχε,ι η ταχύτητα θα βελτιωθεί πολύ σύντομα! 
> Θα σας ανακοινώσουμε αλλαγές! Be patient! 
> 
> 
> Σε εμένα δουλεέυουν κανονικά και ταχύτατα σε firefox 1.04! Χμμμ conflict με κανένα extension που έχεις βάλει?


Και σε εμένα δουλεύουν ταχύτατα τα υπόλοιπα drop down menus, απλά αυτά που ανέφερα βγαίνουν κατά το 1/3 σε πλάτος ή βγαίνει μόνο το πλαίσιό τους.

Από extensions έχω το adblock (το έκανα disable, αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι) και το flashgot.

----------


## EvilHawk

Τι να πώ! Σε εμένα ανοίγουν κανονικά!

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια Evilhawk. Εντόπισα το πρόβλημα. Πάλι η ανάλυση της οθόνης φταίει...

Έχω 800x600. Όταν την κάνω 1024x768 λύνεται το πρόβλημα.

Είναι εύκολο να γίνει κάτι;

Edit:  Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως που στον i.e. βγαίνουν κανονικά.

----------


## EvilHawk

Αν και ο σχεδιασμός της σελίδας έχει γίνει για 1024χ768, έχω ξεσκαρτάρει σχεδόν τα πάντα απο το navbar ώστε να βοηθήσω αυτούς που έχουν 800χ600! Αν κόψετε το πάνω διαφημιστικό banner δεν θα έπρεπε να έχετε πρόβλημα σε αυτή την ανάλυση! Σε εμένα παίζει κανονικά!

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια Evilhawk. Εντόπισα το πρόβλημα. Πάλι η ανάλυση της οθόνης φταίει...
> 
> Έχω 800x600.


 :Laughing:  Ακριβώς το ίδιο έχω και εγώ. Α ρε 19'' σου 'ρχομαι!!!

----------


## ipo

Έκρυβε το firewall (zonealarm) τη διαφήμιση (αλλά δεν την αφαιρούσε), οπότε δεν είχα ασχοληθεί παραπάνω. Πράγματι, κόβοντας εντελώς τη διαφήμιση με το adblock, σχεδόν φτιάχνεται το πρόβλημα. Τώρα κρύβεται μόνο το 1/4 των δεξιότερων μενού "βοηθήματα" και "τρόποι εμφάνισης", αλλά αυτό δεν με πειράζει.

Ευχαριστώ κακογέρακα.

----------


## ipo

> Α ρε 19'' σου 'ρχομαι!!!


Εγώ μάλλον θα αργήσω. Είναι ακριβές οι 19" tft, και σε αντίστοιχη τιμή οι καλές 19" crt.

Και μία ερώτηση: Γιατί σε αυτό το νήμα δεν παίρνουμε ειδοποιήσεις μέσω e-mail;

----------


## GoofyX

Μια ερώτηση απλή (για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα): Στη λίστα των on-line χρηστών στα αριστερά σε κάποια (λίγα) username εμφανίζεται στο τέλος το *+*. Έχει καμία σχέση αυτό με την ιδιότητα "φίλοι" του φόρουμ;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Έχει καμία σχέση αυτό με την ιδιότητα "φίλοι" του φόρουμ;


Nαί ακριβώς,  με + σημειώνονται όσοι είναι στη λίστα φίλων σου !

----------


## ReverseR

πήξαμε στις γραμμές!!

----------


## EvilHawk

Τς τς μην βιάζεστε !  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Παρατήρησα ότι δεν υπάρχει στα downloads ο οδηγός ασφαλούς οδήγησης του Ιαβέρη. Μάλιστα είχε φτάσει να είναι και στα δημοφιλή αρχεία, οπότε φαινόταν στην κεντρική σελίδα, απ' όπου τον έβλεπαν πολλοί.

Γιατί βγήκε; (Μήπως υπάρχει και δεν τον βλέπω; )

Πιστεύω ότι ήταν το σημαντικότερο αρχείο που υπήρχε στα downloads.

----------


## GoofyX

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ήδη από κάποιον άλλον, αλλά στη σελίδα της εξελιγμένης αναζήτησης υπάρχει το εξής περίεργο. Όταν επιλέγει κάποιος στο πεδίο _Αναζήτηση με λέξι κλειδί_ το που θα γίνει η αναζήτηση (Τίτλοι & μηνύματα ή μόνο τίτλοι), αλλάζει από τη μία στην άλλη επιλογή, τότε το διπλανό κελί του πίνακα (Αναζήτηση με το όνομα χρήστη) μετακινείται όλο και πιο δεξιά. Δείτε και συνημμένα screenshot (το πρώτο όπως είναι αρχικά και το δεύτερο όταν έχει μετακινηθεί τέρμα δεξιά).

Δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό, άλλωστε δεν συμβαίνει κάτι λάθος, απλά μου φάνηκε λίγο περίεργο και το αναφέρω εδώ.  :Smile: 

Browser: Firefox 1.0.4 σε Linux.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όταν επιλέγει κάποιος στο πεδίο Αναζήτηση με λέξι κλειδί το που θα γίνει η αναζήτηση (Τίτλοι & μηνύματα ή μόνο τίτλοι), αλλάζει από τη μία στην άλλη επιλογή, τότε το διπλανό κελί του πίνακα (Αναζήτηση με το όνομα χρήστη) μετακινείται όλο και πιο δεξιά.


Confirmed! Θα το κοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## ReverseR

με Opera πάντως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα

----------


## nnn

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο thread.
Τελευταία βλέπω ό,τι έχουμε συνέχεια επισκέψεις από spiders,αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 5 μέσα.
Παραγίναμε δημοφιλείς μου φαίνεται. :Mr. Green: 
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που η αναζήτηση για νέα μηνύματα έγινε πλέον κάθε 60 δευτερόλεπτα από 30 που ήταν ?

----------


## no_logo

spiders?  :Spider:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που η αναζήτηση για νέα μηνύματα έγινε πλέον κάθε 60 δευτερόλεπτα από 30 που ήταν


Όχι πιο πολύ για να βοηθήσουμε την ταχύτητα απόκρισης του forum, προσωρινό μέτρο μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση!

----------


## nnn

> spiders?


Αυτόματα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιούν οι μηχανές αναζήτησης για να παρακολουθούν και να αποθηκεύουν σελίδες.



> Όχι πιο πολύ για να βοηθήσουμε την ταχύτητα απόκρισης του forum, προσωρινό μέτρο μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση!


Thanks.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ μου αρέσει η κόκκινη υπογράμμιση που εμφανίζεται στα link της αριστερής μπάρας, όταν κάποιος πηγαίνει τον δείκτη του ποντικιού επάνω τους.

----------


## GoofyX

Καλημέρα,

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ, στέλνω screenshot για να δείτε κι εσείς, δεν ξέρω αν το έχει αναφέρει κάποιος ήδη.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ, στέλνω screenshot για να δείτε κι εσείς, δεν ξέρω αν το έχει αναφέρει κάποιος ήδη.


Το link για το thread στο συννημένο δουλευει κανονικά, δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα!

----------


## GoofyX

> Το link για το thread στο συννημένο δουλευει κανονικά, δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα!


Μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο thread να μην έχει πρόβλημα, απλά έβαλα screenshot πιο πολύ για να δείτε το μήνυμα λάθους που βγάζει. Αφού έστειλα το μήνυμά μου νωρίτερα, το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και σε άλλα threads (2-3 φορές).

----------


## Cafeeine

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά μερικές φορές λαμβάνω διπλά ή τριπλά e-mail για το ίδιο μήνυμα.

----------


## GoofyX

Το έχω συναντήσει το πρόβλημα κι εγώ κανά δυο φορές, έχω στείλει και παλιότερα σχετικό μήνυμα εδώ (αν ψάξεις λογικά θα το βρεις). Βασικά δεν είναι και κανένα τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα και δεν το έδωσα ξανα σημασία από τότε.

----------


## Cafeeine

Κατι άλλο...
Οταν κάποιος mod κάνει merge δύο θέματα, χάνεται η παρακολούθηση του θέματος

----------


## chatasos

> Κατι άλλο...
> Οταν κάποιος mod κάνει merge δύο θέματα, χάνεται η παρακολούθηση του θέματος


Με πρόλαβες  :Wink:  
Το ίδιο και όταν γίνεται split  :Cool:

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά μερικές φορές λαμβάνω διπλά ή τριπλά e-mail για το ίδιο μήνυμα.


Σήμερα πήρα τετραπλό!
Το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι το message header είναι ακριβώς ίδιο.
Ακόμη και το MessageID (@www.adslgr.com) είναι ίδιο...
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι φταίει το δικό μου σετάρισμα και γι αυτό δεν του έδωσα σημασία!

----------


## Cafeeine

> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι φταίει το δικό μου σετάρισμα και γι αυτό δεν του έδωσα σημασία!


Στην αρχή και εγώ κατι τέτοιο πίστευσ!

----------


## ipo

Ένα ακόμη προβληματάκι στην εμφάνιση:
Στην κεντρική σελίδα του ADSLgr, στη δεξιά στήλη που γράφει τα τελευταία μηνύματα στο forum, δεν υπάρχει απόσταση ανάμεσα στην ώρα γραφής ενός μηνύματος και στην ημερομηνία του.

Π.χ.: 09:3823-6-2005 αντί για 09:38 23-6-2005.

----------


## EvilHawk

Πολλά αpο τα προβλήματα που αναφέρετε για merge split κλπ θα λυθούν στην επόμενη έκδοση που ήδη βρίσκεται σε beta 2 στάδο και σύντομα θα είναι final! Για το λόγο αυτό έχει σταματήσει και η ανάπτυξη νεών υπηρεσιών στο site αφού αρκετά πράγματα θα πρέπει να γίνουν απο την αρχή! Λίγη υπομονή μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουλίου και θα εκπλαγείτε απο τίς νέες δυνατότητες που θα έχει το vBulletin 3.5!  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Μερικές φορές, καθώς διαβάζω το forum, όταν πάω να κάνω κλικ σε ένα θέμα, μου κλείνει ο Firefox (έκδοση 1.0.4 σε Gentoo). Δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Στην αρχή, έβγαλα όλα τα extensions, themes, τίποτα, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Καινούργιο profile έφτιαξα, επίσης μια από τα ίδια. Το πρόβλημα αυτό το έχω *μόνο* στο adslgr και σε κανένα άλλο site. Δηλαδή μου κλείνει ο Firefox με το που πάω να κάνω κλικ κάπου (όχι κάπου συγκεκριμένα, εντελώς τυχαία). Επίσης, στα Windows, δεν έχω το πρόβλημα αυτό, αλλά μόνο στο Linux. Επειδή μερικές φορές είναι ενοχλητικό, γιατί όταν ξανανοίγω τον browser έχω χάσει όλη την cache του, το αναφέρω εδώ πιο πολύ για να μου πει κάποιος άλλος αν το αντιμετωπίζει κι αυτός.

----------


## satel

Παιδιά έχω από το πρωί δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμία αναζήτηση. Όση ώρα και να περάσει ακόμα και την πρώτη φορά που μπαίνω μου βγάζει το γνωστό ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσε μία αναζήτηση ανά 60 ''.

Το ίδιο σε ΙΕ και Firefox. Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## Cafeeine

Απο το πρωι, (8 παρά πήρα το τελειταίο) δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποιητήρια email. Τρέχει τίποτα απο εδώ ή να αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι ?

----------


## chatasos

> Απο το πρωι, (8 παρά πήρα το τελειταίο) δεν λαμβάνω ειδοποιητήρια email. Τρέχει τίποτα απο εδώ ή να αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι ?


Και εγώ το ίδιο...

----------


## WAntilles

> Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Μερικές φορές, καθώς διαβάζω το forum, όταν πάω να κάνω κλικ σε ένα θέμα, μου κλείνει ο Firefox (έκδοση 1.0.4 σε Gentoo). Δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Στην αρχή, έβγαλα όλα τα extensions, themes, τίποτα, το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Καινούργιο profile έφτιαξα, επίσης μια από τα ίδια. Το πρόβλημα αυτό το έχω *μόνο* στο adslgr και σε κανένα άλλο site. Δηλαδή μου κλείνει ο Firefox με το που πάω να κάνω κλικ κάπου (όχι κάπου συγκεκριμένα, εντελώς τυχαία). Επίσης, στα Windows, δεν έχω το πρόβλημα αυτό, αλλά μόνο στο Linux. Επειδή μερικές φορές είναι ενοχλητικό, γιατί όταν ξανανοίγω τον browser έχω χάσει όλη την cache του, το αναφέρω εδώ πιο πολύ για να μου πει κάποιος άλλος αν το αντιμετωπίζει κι αυτός.


Τα ίδια και εδώ (σε amd64 Gentoo) και κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## wintech2003

Σχετικά με τα e-mail κάτι παίζει με το sendmail το οποίο βγάζει όλο errors, γεμίζει το /var/log το οποιο ειναι 256MB και μετά σταμάει να στέλνει...

Το ψάχνω, τί να κάνω... ήθελα και FreeBSD!   :Embarassed:

----------


## euri

Να και κάτι άλλο:  στην αρχική σελίδα, στο αριστερό μέρος όπου φαίνονται τα πιο πρόσφατα μηνύματα, η η ώρα και η ημερομηνία είναι κολλημένες μεταξύ τους, πχ 

```
euri 17:0001-07-05
```

----------


## ReverseR

αν είσαι πχ στην http://www.adslgr.com/forum/index.php και πας να κάνεις login manually από το αριστερό textbox "ενργος χρήστης" και πατήσεις το tab  θα σε πάει στον "ενεργο χρήστη" στο πάνω μέρος της σελίδας  αντί να σε πάει στο πεδίο του password

παλια λειτουργούσε μια χαρά παντως

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed!

----------


## sdikr

> Fixed!


τώρα πάνω δεξια δεν βγάζει το άν εχεις νέα μηνύματα

----------


## EvilHawk

Αφαιρέθηκαν όλες οι πληροφορίες και λειτουργίες που υπάρχουν έτσι και αλλιώς στο αριστερό μενού!

----------


## sdikr

> Αφαιρέθηκαν όλες οι πληροφορίες και λειτουργίες που υπάρχουν έτσι και αλλιώς στο αριστερό μενού!


ok!! απλά το είχα μάθει τόσο καιρό!

----------


## ipo

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι σε αρχική ανακοίνωσή του ο Evilhawk είχε πει πως ο τίτλοι *πάνω* από τα Avatars θα επιδέχονται παραμετροποίηση μετά τα 2400 post για τους απλούς χρήστες. Εγώ βλέπω ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω το δικό μου, παρόλο που είμαι κάτω από το όριο.

Το επισημαίνω διότι θέλω να δω αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## ReverseR

> Fixed!


Wow my god!, I killed it!!  :Very Happy: 

Νεβεμαιντ, καλύτερα έτσι!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι σε αρχική ανακοίνωσή του ο Evilhawk είχε πει πως ο τίτλοι κάτω από τα Avatars θα επιδέχονται παραμετροποίηση μετά τα 2400 post για τους απλούς χρήστες. Εγώ βλέπω ότι μπορώ να αλλάξω το δικό μου, παρόλο που είμαι κάτω από το όριο.
> 
> Το επισημαίνω διότι θέλω να δω αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Γιώργο , το adsl devotee , μπορείς να το αλλάξεις ??? Για αυτό μίλησε ο evil .

----------


## ipo

> Γιώργο , το adsl devotee , μπορείς να το αλλάξεις ??? Για αυτό μίλησε ο evil .


Ναι, μπορώ. Για κοίτα με! (Εννοούσα αυτό που λες, δηλαδή τον τίτλο πάνω από το avatar.)

----------


## XPHSTOS29

2400 ποστ ;;;.

Και υπολογιζα οτι στα 1000 ....

Ξεκιναω να προσθετω  :Wink:  σε οολα τα νηματα

----------


## nnn

> Γιώργο , το adsl devotee , μπορείς να το αλλάξεις ??? Για αυτό μίλησε ο evil .


Μόλις άλλαξα και εγώ το δικό μου.
Πότε έφτασα τα 2400 μηνύματα ?

----------


## Νικαετός

LOL , θα είναι δώρο του Evil και των άλλων admins σε όλα τα μέλη !!   :Thumbsup1:   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ipo

Είδα τον euri που το είχε αλλάξει και αναρωτήθηκα. Διότι στα 1200 post είναι αυτός. Προφανώς μείωσαν το όριο ή το μηδένησαν.

Έχω 2222 δημοσιεύσεις στο ADSLgr. Ωραίος αριθμός.

 :Guitar:

----------


## EvilHawk

> θα είναι δώρο του Evil και των άλλων admins σε όλα τα μέλη !!


Όχι σε όλα τα μέλη, στους devotee μονάχα!  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Well done U Child Of The Universe !  :Respekt:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> Όχι σε όλα τα μέλη, στους devotee μονάχα!


Δηλαδη εμεις δεν ειμαστε devotee; Πρεπει να γραφουμε οτι μας κατεβει σε οποιοδηποτε νημα για να γινουμε;

----------


## Νικαετός

Χρήστο δεν χρειάζεται να βιάζεσαι . Σιγά σιγά . Οι  devotee είμαστε κοντά στα 2 χρόνια μέλη , εσύ ακόμα δεν έκλεισες 8μηνο .   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Cafeeine

Εγώ δηλαδή που σου ρίχνω 7 μήνες στο forum τι να πω;
ΝΕΟΠΑ!!!
Πέσε και παίρνε !!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Μια δυο 3 4 5 ........1743²° .

Ουφ μπορω να σηκωθω τωρα?

----------


## artlovergr

XΡΗΣΤΟ μην στεναχωρίεσαι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα .....κ πάνω που έιχα χαρεί που είχα πάρει δευτερο αστεράκι..... Υπλ/γος δηλαδή μέχρι να φτάσω τα δικά σου τα πέντε Συνταγματάρχης έχω πολλάαααα posts να γράψω

----------


## Cafeeine

Χρήστο, ακόμα παίρνεις?   :Laughing:  Για την ακρίβεια αναφερόμουν στον Νικαετό, του οποίου είμαι αρχαιότερος (μη κοιτάς που δεν μιλάω πολύ)  που σοφά σώπασε   :Mr. Green:  

Μια παρατήρηση ον τόπικ.
Όταν  κάνει κανείς quote το οποίο περιέχει Link που είναι μεγάλο και συντμήται π.χ  όπως εδώ 
το http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/newsPosting.aspx?p=132354 γίνεται 
    http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/ne...g.aspx?p=132354

Στο quote περνάει το συντετμημένο url σαν Link.(βλέπε εδώ)

----------


## ReverseR

> Χρήστο, ακόμα παίρνεις?   Για την ακρίβεια αναφερόμουν στον Νικαετό, του οποίου είμαι αρχαιότερος (μη κοιτάς που δεν μιλάω πολύ)  που σοφά σώπασε   
> 
> Μια παρατήρηση ον τόπικ.
> Όταν  κάνει κανείς quote το οποίο περιέχει Link που είναι μεγάλο και συντμήται π.χ  όπως εδώ 
> το http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/new....aspx?p=132354 γίνεται 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/ne...g.aspx?p=132354
> 
> Στο quote περνάει το συντετμημένο url σαν Link.(βλέπε εδώ)


blame the message author  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Χρήστο, ακόμα παίρνεις? Για την ακρίβεια αναφερόμουν στον Νικαετό, του οποίου είμαι αρχαιότερος (μη κοιτάς που δεν μιλάω πολύ) που σοφά σώπασε


και απο εμένα είσαι...........  αλλά..................ο Νέος ειναι αλλιώς!!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Cafeeine

reverser, την αλλαγή την κάνει αυτόματα το vbulletin (την συντμηση) 
Το μόνο που μπορεί ο χρήστης είναι να συνηθήσει να linkαρει έτσι  που δεν το κάνουν όλοι. είδικά αμα έχει να ποστάρει κάποιο λινκ γρήγορα

----------


## Cafeeine

*Sdikr,*
*Πέσε και παίρνε !!*
(Αρχίζει να μετρά σε πόσο χρόνο θα μπεί το ban   :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## ReverseR

Μα και πάλι το vbulletin κοιτάει το "source"  του μηνύματος, όχτι οτί βλέπει ο χρηστης..
Απλά αυτός που εγραψε το μήνυμα το  έκανε με απλό  κοπι εν παστ και όχι χρησιμοποιώντας την παραθεση.

-Το δοκίμασα κιολας μια χαρά βγήκε

----------


## EvilHawk

> τώρα πάνω δεξια δεν βγάζει το άν εχεις νέα μηνύματα


Επέστρεψε η ειδοποίηση για νέα μηνύματα πάνω δεξιά στο navbar, φαίνεται ότι πολλοί το βρίσκεται πιο πρακτικό απο το να εμφανίζεται μονάχα στο αριστερό μενού!  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Επέστρεψε η ειδοποίηση για νέα μηνύματα πάνω δεξιά στο navbar, φαίνεται ότι πολλοί το βρίσκεται πιο πρακτικό απο το αριστερό μενού!



 :Thumb Dup:   :Respekt:  

Ναι ειναι ποιο βολικό!
Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## sonyp900

Καλά το κάνατε!!!! Βολεύει πάρα πολύ εκεί.

----------


## Bayern7

Βγήκε vbul 3.0.8 υπόψιν.  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βγήκε vbul 3.0.8 υπόψιν.


We know it ! Μας στέλνουν email !   :Whistling:

----------


## KILLERman

Προσπερνώντας όλα αυτά πέρι παλαιότητας στο forum και ειδικά αυτά πέρι δραστηριότητας :P
Κάποια πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία που θα ήθελα να δω σ'ενα forum σαν αυτό είναι κάτι σαν τράπεζα, ένα inventory box, ένα μαγαζάκι για items και army, αρκετά διασκεδαστικά Plug-ins για τα οποία θα ήθελα να ακούσω απλά πως προδιατίθεται ο καθένας.. παράδειγμα site μάλλον με PM


(Tαιριάζει καταπληκτικά κι εδώ http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8777 νομίζω; )  :Embarassed:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προσπερνώντας όλα αυτά πέρι παλαιότητας στο forum και ειδικά αυτά πέρι δραστηριότητας :P
> Κάποια πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία που θα ήθελα να δω σ'ενα forum σαν αυτό είναι κάτι σαν τράπεζα, ένα inventory box, ένα μαγαζάκι για items και army, αρκετά διασκεδαστικά Plug-ins για τα οποία θα ήθελα να ακούσω απλά πως προδιατίθεται ο καθένας.. παράδειγμα site μάλλον με PM


Προτάσεις για το τί θα θέλατε να εχει το site μπορείτε να γράφετε στο παρακάτω thread http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8777, για να τα έχω κάπου συγκεντρωμένα και να τα βρίσκω εύκολα !

Να λάβετε υπόψη σας όμως, ότι περιμένουμε να ολοκληρωθεί το beta στάδιο της νέας έκδοσης, vBulletin 3.5 που έχει φτάσει ήδη στο RC1, για να αλλάξουμε οτιδήποτε! 

Αλλάζει σημαντικά ο κώδικας και ότι αλλαγή γίνει σε αυτό το στάδιο δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα περάσει στην νέα έκδοση!

Μέχρι να πάμε στην νέα έκδοση οι μόνες αλλαγές που θα γίνονται θα αφορούν security patches & τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## no_logo

με τον opera η σελίδα μου εμφανίζει ενα "σημάδι"  πάνω δεξιά. Ανεβάζω και μια φωτό.
οι υπόλοιποι βλέπετε κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Yngwiedis

Από οτι βλέπω δεν σου βγάζει όλη την πάνω μπλέ οριζόντια γραμμή, παρά μόνο ένα κομματάκι της πάνω δεξιά εκεί που δείχνεις με το βελάκι.

----------


## no_logo

> Από οτι βλέπω δεν σου βγάζει όλη την πάνω μπλέ οριζόντια γραμμή, παρά μόνο ένα κομματάκι της πάνω δεξιά εκεί που δείχνεις με το βελάκι.


ναι έχεις δίκιο, ανοιξα το adslgr και με τον netscape και με το mozilla  και την δείχνει κανονικά.
τέλος πάντων μικρό το κακό   :Wink:   για να αλλάξω browser

----------


## dantouan

Bγηκε και ο IE7 beta...  :Whistling:

----------


## no_logo

> Bγηκε και ο IE7 beta...


ποτέ  :Evil:

----------


## dantouan

> ποτέ


Ποτε μην λες ποτε  :Wink:

----------


## Cafeeine

Παληκάρια, στην μορφή για εκτύπωση έχετε ακόμα το παλιό logo. Τώρα εμένα μου άρεσε και εκείνο, αλλά σας το επισημαίνω να κάνετε ότι γουστάρετε   :Very Happy:

----------


## [Insomniac]

Ότι η σύνδεσή μου (Forthnet - dslam Παύλου Μελά) δεν τα πάει και τόσο καλά τον τελευταίο καιρό το γνωρίζω, αλλά ρε παιδιά μήπως έχει βαρύνει και λίγο το site; Ακόμη και χωρίς να έχω τίποτα για download/upload, αργεί χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με παλιότερα, σε αντίθεση με άλλα site όπου και δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αυτό ή οι ταχύτητες μου έχουν πάρει την κάτω βόλτα;  :What..?:

----------


## GoofyX

Τι έγινε με το site; Τα μενού πάνω δεν παίζουν με Firefox και στο Javascript console βγάζει το μήνυμα 

```
Error: window.event has no properties
Source File: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/clientscript/vbulletin_global.js
Line: 88
```

----------


## GoofyX

Επίσης, άλλο πρόβλημα, σε διάφορες φάσεις που είμαι στο φόρουμ...



```
Access forbidden!

You don't have permission to access the requested directory. There is either no index document or the directory is read-protected.

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
Error 403
www.adslgr.com
Tue Aug 30 09:02:53 2005
Apache/2.0
```

----------


## nnn

> Επίσης, άλλο πρόβλημα, σε διάφορες φάσεις που είμαι στο φόρουμ...


Και σε μένα εμφανίζεται αλλά αν κάνω reload την σελίδα ή την αφήσω σε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα εμφανίζει κανονικά το thread.

Και με firefox και με IE.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επίσης, άλλο πρόβλημα, σε διάφορες φάσεις που είμαι στο φόρουμ...





> Και σε μένα εμφανίζεται αλλά αν κάνω reload την σελίδα


Δεν έτυχε να παρατηρήσω κάτι παρόμοιο! 
Εμφανίζεται συχνά? Κάτω από ποιές συνθήκες? Θυμάστε, τί κάνατε εκείνη την ώρα δηλαδή?

ΤΙΑ

----------


## GoofyX

Πρέπει να προσπάθησα τουλάχιστον 10 φορές για να μπω στην τελευταία σελίδα του thread, κάνοντας κλικ στο εικονίδιο για το τελευταίο μήνυμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...078#post320078.

----------


## GoofyX

Επίσης εμφανίζει (εκτός από το μήνυμα που έστειλα αρχικά):


```
Access forbidden!

You don't have permission to access the requested object. It is either read-protected or not readable by the server.

If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
Error 403
www.adslgr.com
Thu Sep 1 09:31:54 2005
Apache/2.0
```

----------


## nnn

Evilwawk σε εμένα εμφανίζεται τουλάχιστον 1 φορά κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο site.
Παρατήρησα ό,τι συνήθως βγαίνει όταν προσπαθώ να ανοίξω αρκετά tabs ταυτόχρονα με διαφορετικά θέματα του forum.

----------


## n!ckk

> Παρατήρησα ό,τι συνήθως βγαίνει όταν προσπαθώ να ανοίξω αρκετά tabs ταυτόχρονα με διαφορετικά θέματα του forum.


Και σε εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο! *Πάντα (και μόνο) όταν προσπαθώ να ανοίξω πάνω από 3-4 σελίδες ταυτόχρονα σε tabs!* (Κάτι που κάνω συνέχεια ως εθισμένος και φανατικός χρήστης του Firefox, αφού ανοίγω όλα τα πρόσφατα θέματα ενός subforum και μετά ξεκινώ να τα διαβάζω.)

Υ.Γ. Μήπως όσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα έχουμε ενεργοποιημένο το http pipelining (εγώ το έχω πάντως με max requests 8) και, σε συνδυασμό με τις πολλές αιτήσεις για ταυτόχρονο άνοιγμα σελίδων, τα παίζει ο server? (Μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουλίου που έφυγα πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα με αυτό.)

----------


## sdikr

> Υ.Γ. Μήπως όσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα έχουμε ενεργοποιημένο το http pipelining (εγώ το έχω πάντως με max requests 8) και, σε συνδυασμό με τις πολλές αιτήσεις για ταυτόχρονο άνοιγμα σελίδων, τα παίζει ο server? (Μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουλίου που έφυγα πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα με αυτό.)



Αντώνη (evil) Σου θυμίζει κάτι;

Και εμένα μου το έχει κάνει μερικές φόρες,  (το access forbiden)  όταν ανοίγω πολλά Tabs  Μαζι,  

@N!ckk  πάντως δεν τα παίζει O server

----------


## GoofyX

> Και σε εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο! *Πάντα (και μόνο) όταν προσπαθώ να ανοίξω πάνω από 3-4 σελίδες ταυτόχρονα σε tabs!* (Κάτι που κάνω συνέχεια ως εθισμένος και φανατικός χρήστης του Firefox, αφού ανοίγω όλα τα πρόσφατα θέματα ενός subforum και μετά ξεκινώ να τα διαβάζω.)


Εμένα πάλι δε μου συμβαίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση γιατί όταν διαβάζω το adslgr.com το κάνω πάντα σε ένα παράθυρο. Συμβαίνει απλά όταν κάνω κλικ σε κάποιο thread ή μερικές φορές από το μενού Εργαλεία Forums -> Σημείωσε το forum σαν διαβασμένο (χμ... μάλλον πρέπει να λέει *ως* διαβασμένο).




> Υ.Γ. Μήπως όσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα έχουμε ενεργοποιημένο το http pipelining (εγώ το έχω πάντως με max requests 8) και, σε συνδυασμό με τις πολλές αιτήσεις για ταυτόχρονο άνοιγμα σελίδων, τα παίζει ο server? (Μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουλίου που έφυγα πάντως δεν είχε πρόβλημα με αυτό.)


Στο Firefox μου εδώ μόλις είδα ότι το pipelining είναι απενεργοποιημένο...

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναι δεν τα πάιζει ο server, απλά μπλοκάρει τα πολλαπλά per child requests σας, προσωρινά, για λόγους ασφαλείας, είναι λίγο ευαίσθητος βλέπετε αλλά δουλεύει όπως πρέπει!   :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> τα πολλαπλά per child requests


Α εντάξει μπαμπά   :Laughing:

----------


## ReverseR

αν δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος, το τιτλ ταγκ δεν δείχνει το θέμα του νήματος

----------


## EvilHawk

> αν δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος, το τιτλ ταγκ δεν δείχνει το θέμα του νήματος


Δεν κατάλαβα σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεσαι, μπορείς να περιγράψεις καλύτερα το πρόβλημα που παρατήρησες?

----------


## ReverseR

Αν μπεις σαν guest, η σελιδα που βλέπεις δεν τιτλοφορείται σωστα.
Πχ τώρα αν μπω σαν επισκέπτης σε αυτό το thread, για τίτλο βλέπω "ADSLgr Forum", αντί για " aDSLgr.com & VBulletin".

Είναι ενοχλητικο αν ανοίγεις πολλά ταμπς, χάνεσαι!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αν μπεις σαν guest, η σελιδα που βλέπεις δεν τιτλοφορείται σωστα.
> Πχ τώρα αν μπω σαν επισκέπτης σε αυτό το thread, για τίτλο βλέπω "ADSLgr Forum", αντί για " aDSLgr.com & VBulletin".
> Είναι ενοχλητικο αν ανοίγεις πολλά ταμπς, χάνεσαι!


Me firefox 1.0.6 & tabbrowser Extensions εμφανίζονται κανονικά πάντως !!

----------


## ReverseR

Hawk, τλκ ήταν κάποια φίλτρα στον proxomitron...  :Embarassed:  

Κατι άλλο η γρήγορη απαντηση  σε αυτό το μήνυμα σας δουλέυει σωστά?(η οποία μαλλον πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορη επισύναψη αυτού του μηνύματος ή κατι τέτοιο)

----------


## hedgehog

> Κατι άλλο η γρήγορη απαντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμα σας δουλέυει σωστά?


ναι  :Wink: 



> (η οποία μαλλον πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορη επισύναψη αυτού του μηνύματος ή κατι τέτοιο)


Γιατί καλέ??? τι σου έκανε???  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κατι άλλο η γρήγορη απαντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμα σας δουλέυει σωστά?(η οποία μαλλον πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορη επισύναψη αυτού του μηνύματος ή κατι τέτοιο)


Η γρήγορη απάντηση? Εννοείς το μικρό εικονίδο δεξιά δεξιά? Αν ναι δουλεύει κανονικά! Σε πάει στο παράθυρο του επεξεργαστή κειμένου ή το χρησιμοποιείς για να κάνεις multiquote απο ένα ή πολλά διαφορετικά μηνύματα!

----------


## ReverseR

οκ στην οπερα δεν λειτουργει  :Very Happy:

----------


## TheCondor

Κατι το οποιο παρατηρησα στην σελιδα με τα νεα. Βλεπω πανω πανω ειδησεις απο τις 9 του μηνος και κατεβαινοντας βλεπω αυτες απο τις 10 του μηνος. Δεν ειναι εντελως αναποδα,δηλαδη οσο κατεβαινω να βλεπω τις πιο προσφατες ειδησεις, απλα ειναι μπερδεμενες μεταξυ τους αποτι φαινεται

----------


## sdikr

ειναι ειδήσεις sticky   :Wink: 

(κάτι σαν τα υπομνήματα στο φόρουμ)

----------


## TheCondor

> ειναι ειδήσεις sticky  
> 
> (κάτι σαν τα υπομνήματα στο φόρουμ)


Alright boss  :Very Happy:

----------


## ReverseR

Επεξεργασία Επιλογών/Μηνύματα & Ειδοποιήσεις δυο checkboxes αποχωριστήκαν απο τα λαμπελς τους

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών/Μηνύματα & Ειδοποιήσεις δυο checkboxes αποχωριστήκαν απο τα λαμπελς τους


 Ok fixed! 
Thanx  :Wink:

----------


## chatasos

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναγραφτεί....

Όταν γράφεις μήνυμα, οι χαρακτήρες μέσα στο [ quote ][ /quote ] δεν υπολογίζονται, οπότε αν βάλεις μόνο ένα quote και δεν γράψεις κάτι δικό σου, σου εμφανίζεται το γνωστό μήνυμα ότι δεν έχεις γράψει τίποτα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναί δεν είναι bug, είναι feature! ¨Ετσι σχεδιάστηκε να δουλεύει!  :Wink:

----------


## chatasos

> Ναί δεν είναι bug, είναι feature! ¨Ετσι σχεδιάστηκε να δουλεύει!


  :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:  
Θα έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον admin configurable   :Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα έπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον admin configurable


Είναι ο ελάχιστος αριθμός χαρακτήρων! 
Anyway εγώ το κατατάσω στα θετικά σημεία του vb!
Γλυτώνεις απο ένα μεγάλο αριθμό spam μηνυμάτων!

----------


## chatasos

Ναι, αλλά θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν οι χαρακτήρες που είναι μέσα στο quote πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται μέσα σε αυτόν τον γενικό "ελάχιστο αριθμό χαρακτήρων".

Και πάλι ....  :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:   :Thumbdown0:  

ΥΓ: Από πότε το quote θεωρείται   :Spam:  ?

----------


## XPHSTOS29

locked????

----------


## EvilHawk

> locked????


Axaxaxxaxa ξέχασε να το κλειδώσει!  :Wink:  Fixed!

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Βρήκα ένα λαθάκι στο κώδικα.

Παράδειγμα:

Μαρκάρω το μήνυμα για παράδειγμα του *chatasos* που είναι από πάνω.
Πατάω το κουμπί της γρήγορης απάντησης στο μήνυμα του *chatasos*
γράφει το παρακάτω:



> Ναι, αλλά θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν οι χαρακτήρες που είναι μέσα στο quote πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται μέσα σε αυτόν τον γενικό "ελάχιστο αριθμό χαρακτήρων".


Αν πατήσω το ίδιο κουμπί στο μήνιμα του *XPHSTOS29*
γράφει το παρακάτω:



> Ναι, αλλά θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν οι χαρακτήρες που είναι μέσα στο quote πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται μέσα σε αυτόν τον γενικό "ελάχιστο αριθμό χαρακτήρων".


Χρεώνει λάθος το όνομα.

----------


## ReverseR

δεν είναι λάθος ρε συ. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρει η javascript ποιανου είναι to selected text! Απλά κάνει quote με το όνομα αυτουνού που πάτησες το κουμπί ο,τι έχεις μαυρίσει

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Ααα ok 
Την πάτησα για αυτό το έγραψα

----------


## ipo

Προσπάθησα να κάνω επεξεργασία από κάποια παλαιά "how-to" που είχα γράψει, αλλά λείπει το κουμπί της επεξεργασίας. Μέχρι πριν ένα-δύο μήνες μπορούσα να επεξεργαστώ δημοσιεύσεις που είχαν γραφτεί στις αρχές του έτους.

Υπάρχει χρονικό όριο στην επεξεργασία; Είναι εύκολο να αλλάξει αυτό, διότι δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω νέα δεδομένα; (Π.χ. ήθελα να προσθέσω τα πακέτα "Altecnet Jetpack" και "Vivodi DSLcube" που βγήκαν πρόσφατα, αλλά δεν μπορώ.)

----------


## sdikr

> Προσπάθησα να κάνω επεξεργασία από κάποια παλαιά "how-to" που είχα γράψει, αλλά λείπει το κουμπί της επεξεργασίας. Μέχρι πριν ένα-δύο μήνες μπορούσα να επεξεργαστώ δημοσιεύσεις που είχαν γραφτεί στις αρχές του έτους.


μήπως είναι locked;

----------


## ipo

> μήπως είναι locked;


Δεν είναι. Για παράδειγμα αυτά:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15038
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14170
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13944

Πήγα να προσθέσω κάτι πριν από λίγο στο πρώτο, αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται το κουμπί "επεξεργασία", σε αντίθεση με τα πρόσφατα post μου σε άλλα νήματα. Μετά είδα ότι δεν υπάρχει και στα άλλα. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος χρονικός περιορισμός που ξεπεράστηκε.

----------


## sdikr

Απο όσο θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή ειχε μπεί οριο αλλά μετα το αλλάξαν  οι admin

Μιας και απουσιάζουν αυτή την στιγμή δεν ξέρω να σου πω στα σιγουρα

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Έψαξα και βρήκα το πρώτο μήνυμα που έγραψα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω και εγώ edit

----------


## nnn

Από ό,τι θυμάμαι μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα δεν επιτρέπεται επεξεργασία και η λύση είναι Pm σε Admin με τις αλλαγές για να τις περάσει.

----------


## EvilHawk

To χρονικό όριο ειναι αρκετά μεγάλο, 150 ημέρες, προσωπικά 8α το ήθελα αρκετά μικρότερο, αλλά μπορείς πάντα να συννεοηθείς με τον υπεύθυνο moderator να κάνετε μαζί τίς αλλαγές ή αν είναι προσθήκη να φτιάξεις νεό μήνυμα και να το κάνει merge με το αρχικό ή να μου στείλεις ένα pm να στο ξεκλειδώσω κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## ReverseR

Αυτό εδω είναι καινούργιο γιατι δεν έχετε βάλει λινκς  :Question: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτό εδω είναι καινούργιο γιατι δεν έχετε βάλει λινκς 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search


Αυτό είναι παλιό , υπήρχε ακι στην προηγούμενη έκδοση!
Το εμφανίζει πάνω δεξιά στην "Λίστα Μελών" σαν "αναζήτηση μελών" !

----------

